# LE TRAIN



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2002)

M&M's c'est tout chocolat!


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2002)

Suce a macnn et a leur serveur sous linux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2002)

uxuxux vl'à Macinside Qu'a pas compris


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2002)

c'est pas un sujet ou on dit nainporte quoi ?


----------



## decoris (20 Avril 2002)

quoique... nan,  va voire en bas pour ca!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2002)

ça va pas Macinside?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut que la première syllabe de ton post soit identique à la dérnière du post suivant ( enfin je crois)


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2002)

croire a quoi ? que macnn est un herbergeur a 0,30 euros ?

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2002)

LE SERVEUR de macnn est une MERDE

MER DE Chine que les nippons AIMENT

M&M's c'est tout CHOCOLAT !

CHAUD COLA ça le fait PAS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2002)

Parler est une chance et

écrire est une nécessité

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

six Thés à la pomme ou au KIWI???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Qui? Oui, il s'agit bien de la même personne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Père,sonne à la porte et vois qui répond


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Pond la poule et couve l'oeuf


----------



## Crüniac (21 Avril 2002)

OEUF a la COQUE


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

COCcinelle du matin, engelures aux MAINS


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2002)

MAIN de ma soeur sur la gueule du FACTEUR


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2002)

facteur ? alèm le facteur ?


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

facteuriser un polynome revient à transformer une somme de terme en un produit équivalent


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

et qui va lentement, ne va pas vite!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Vis t'on pour
-plaire 
-déplaire
-autre?


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

autrement dit, pourquoi vit-on?


----------



## Crüniac (21 Avril 2002)

ON vit pour chercher la REPONSE

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

ponser... oui, c'est vrrai, je n'y avais pas songé...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

Son général lui ordonna "meurs en héros!", il rebroussa chemin...

++
Beru


----------



## deadlocker (21 Avril 2002)

Che maintiens, carracho doit rester libre!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Libre personne ne l'est !
 alors moi je le dis comme je le pense :
 NON NON  ET NON !!!


----------



## minime (21 Avril 2002)

NON au flood de decus qui devrait plutôt monter dans ce train pour regagner ses précieuses ETOILES


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

étoiles filantes, s'il en est...

je fait ce qu'il me plait, et plus je dérange, moi j'ai envie que ca change...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

Etoile de mes nuits
Qui éclaire mon coeur
D'une faible lueur
Faisant tapisserie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(ma soeur suggérait "pâtisserie" pour le dernier vers... mais... non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


P.S.: et en plus je me suis fait brûler la politesse... méchant Decus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2002)

ce riz est délicieux, c'est du basmati...


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2002)

BASMATI....BASMATI...!  est ce que j'ai une gueule d'ATMOSPHERE !

hupps !


----------



## deadlocker (21 Avril 2002)

a BAS mimi Mati ! (désolé j'ai pas trouvé mieux) Vive les bimbos!


----------



## deadlocker (21 Avril 2002)

--Réaction à chaud qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet --


QUOIIIIIII?

HEIN???? 29 POSTS??? 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon

C bon, j'abandonne, j'arriverai jamais à 300 posts....

sniiiiifffff

-- Fin de la réaction à chaud désolé des désagréments--


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2002)

faut pas se laisser abattre
suite du serpent




LE SERVEUR de macnn est une MERDE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Mer de Chine que les nippons aiment


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

Mentir n'est pas bien


----------



## cux221 (21 Avril 2002)

Bien dans sa peau, c'est le plus important.


----------



## Crüniac (21 Avril 2002)

IMPORTANT de suivre mais aussi de SURVIVRE


----------



## Crüniac (21 Avril 2002)

ON va pas aller loin sans glaçons dans le SALOON





Crüniac


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Chikuku:
*--message hors texte--

Oups, t'as un nom qui colle à la situation.... Tu es passé sur ma réponse, non mais!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









--message hors texte--*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

--ACHTUNG!!  HORS DU TRAIN --

Koi KéSKé tu disais , j'suis passée sur person!! ok!!  
Non, mais... ces news ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










--ACHTUNG!!  HORS DU TRAIN --

--------------------




_<A HREF="http://forums.absolut-touba.com" TARGET=_blank>Oupsy,
à l'ombre du Baobab où... on vous y attends !!!
hihihi© </A>_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*ON va pas aller loin sans glaçons dans le SALOON






Crüniac*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SALOON ouvert non-stop, le rhum se boit sans glaçon et dans vos veines il coule à FLOT

--------------------




_<A HREF="http://forums.absolut-touba.com" TARGET=_blank>Oupsy,
à l'ombre du Baobab où... on vous y attends !!!
hihihi© </A>_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*

SALOON ouvert non-stop, le rhum se boit sans glaçon et dans vos veines il coule à FLOT

--------------------




<A HREF="http://forums.absolut-touba.com" TARGET=_blank>Oupsy,
à l'ombre du Baobab où... on vous y attends !!!
hihihi© </A>*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a des "fag" au moins comme y disent en UK ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 avril 2002 : message édité par The Real Lucky Luke]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par The Real Lucky Luke:
*

Y'a des "fag" au moins comme y disent en UK ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 avril 2002 : message édité par The Real Lucky Luke]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











_**** UK ? Comment?? Répétez la question? ****_











--------------------


----------



## starbus (22 Avril 2002)

Question d'honneur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Avril 2002)

Heureusement, Le bar est ouvert à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

Où sont passé les fraises?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2002)

Fraises des bois... hmmm
(c trop je post et j'suis au bord du låc au soleil)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

leila n'est pas moche


----------



## cux221 (22 Avril 2002)

moche n'est pas belle.


----------



## Crüniac (22 Avril 2002)

BELLES, beaux, riches, jeunes, ils sont là - mais QUI ?


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2002)

qui qui qui sont les snorkys, les super-gentils

qui qui qui sont les snorkys tes super amis....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

Kirikou la sorcière, pardi


----------



## cux221 (22 Avril 2002)

A mis l'car dans l'fossé.


----------



## legritch (22 Avril 2002)

FAUT OSER les slips ÉLÉPHANTS

----message hors texte----
Oui je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-------------------------------


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2002)

SURVIVRE ! aprés avoir été dégradé,il ne reste que le suicide au COGNAC


----------



## maousse (22 Avril 2002)

Cognac-Jay, à vous !

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Avril 2002)

Elle les fans elle les BICHONNE


----message hors texte-------

heu.... Tu sais quoi??... J'ai pas compris?? 
hihihi
Tu me dira que le mien il est pas mieux!!


----------



## Chikuku (22 Avril 2002)

VOULEZ-vous qu'un nouveau newbie arrive malgrès que tous les anciens ne soient pas encore RÉINSCRITS?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2002)

RÉINSCRITS toi sans attendre... le train c'est déjà mis en marche,  grâce à mister l'ARICO

(ooooops)

 --------------------




_<A HREF="http://forums.absolut-touba.com" TARGET=_blank>Oupsy,
à l'ombre du Baobab où... on vous y attend!!!
hihihi© </A>_

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Chikuku (22 Avril 2002)

--message hors texte--

Oups, t'as un nom qui colle à la situation.... Tu es passé sur ma réponse, non mais!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 --message hors texte--


----------



## legritch (22 Avril 2002)

l'haricot sec se sert sans glaçons

[21 avril 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2002)

BICHONNE moi le nombril tu verras mon KIKI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2002)

KI qu'a peté ?

_Jean-edouard - "Loft Story 1" - Avril 2001 _


----------



## cux221 (23 Avril 2002)

pété dans la piscine, ça fait des bulles.


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

Bullit, mon film préféré, et MacQueen, lui, il a une chouette caisse, pas comme ce feignant de Luke qu'a troqué son cheval pour un abonnement au cable.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

hâblé, roulant des épaules, le sourire éclatant, il se dirigeait vers la piscine.... (et la boucle est bouclée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
hâblé, roulant des épaules, le sourire éclatant, il se dirigeait vers la piscine.... (et la boucle est *bouclée *





)<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Bouclez* vos ceinture c'est reparti!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

PARTIr, oui mais où?? partir oui, mais avec qui?? Quelle femme me SUIVRA??


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

Suivre, apeuré, le chef de meute, sans se remettre en question...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

EN CAISSE TIONville est rapidement PARCOURUE!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

PARS, COURS, Ulysse! Et ne reviens pas sans les pommes d'or!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

POMME DORée veille tard le soir avec moi pour tisser un petit lien virtuel avec vous autre fana de cette pomme... Somme nous les conquerants d'un nouvel espace de liberté et de rencontre entre HUMAINS??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2002)

Hue!mains en l'air et n'aggrave pas ton cas


----------



## cux221 (23 Avril 2002)

Casseur de brique, ça c'est un bon metier!


----------



## Crüniac (23 Avril 2002)

METIER d'avenir : ARCHEOLOGUE


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

ARCHEOLOGUE decouvrant dans mille ans, un vieux disque dur avec tout nos POSTS


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ARCHEOLOGUE decouvrant dans mille ans, un vieux disque dur avec tout nos POSTS



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Postez, vous avez tout à y gagner


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

GAGNER au loto  c'est plus qu'il n'en faut ,pour boire l'apéro au bar du métro ,si t'a pas de pot tu boiras de l'EAU


----------



## maousse (23 Avril 2002)

eau de vie, mon amie, tu ne fais pas qu'épancher ma tristesse mais ravive aussi ma joie !


----------



## Crüniac (23 Avril 2002)

JOIE de VIVRE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2002)

Ouais , les gars "seize the day "


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Avril 2002)

VIVE REmi et tous les autres fous d'ici bas qui rendent la vie si IMPREVISIBLE...


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

IMPREVISIBLE comme le fut le jour ou j'ai rencontré la bonne du curé,qui m'a dit qu'il était VIERGE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

VIERGE comme la plage de sable fin dont je rêve sans fin... Finirons nous par nous entretuer, où par nous aimer tous, tels Alèm et GRIBOUILLE??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2002)

ouille ouille ouille Put*** de plage, j'ai encore marché sur un oursin


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Avril 2002)

Sainte-Nitouche, qui ne veut pas qu'on la touche...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

AH!! CON L'ATOUCHEment est interdit sur Manon, jamais elle nous dira oui, même si pour elle on se vendait au DIABLE...


----------



## Crüniac (24 Avril 2002)

DIABLE que se passe-t-il dans ce train ? Il n'y a même pas de toilettes dans les WAGONS

Crüniac


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

LES VAGUES ONT ce soir une telle beauté et une telle VITALITÉE!!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*LES VAGUES ONT ce soir une telle beauté et une telle VITALITÉE!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thé à la Menthe?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

L'AMANTE est triste, car son amour s'en retourne vers sa femme LEGITIME!! 

[hors texte] Il sait pas ce qu'il veut lui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors texte]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Avril 2002)

Les gîtes immobiliers où plus personne ne CRECHE...


----------



## salvatore (24 Avril 2002)

CRECHER chez Manon ce soir ? moi je dis oui oui et OUI !


----------



## maousse (24 Avril 2002)

oui-oui et son grelot ont fait de moi un enfant martyr..


----------



## Crüniac (24 Avril 2002)

Tirlipimpon, oui-oui contre Manon qui dit NON , NON et NON ! Qui va sortir vainqueur


----------



## remi trom (24 Avril 2002)

vingt coeurs, manon ne dira pas non...


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

NON qu'elle dit la manon,a tout ces fanfarons qui revent de son fion,aussi rond qu'un ballon,couleur de potiron,aussi doux qu'un bonbon,tendre comme un violon,elle peut bien dire non,mais rever que c'est bon,a son CUL


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

CUL d'ail !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2002)

AIL est comment Manon?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2002)

Ah non vous n'allez pas recommencer!!!!


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2002)

RECOMMENCER peut être,mais en gardant mes acquis,mes amis,le nom des pourris,qui m'ont pourri la vie et puis le vrai nom de manon qui dit NON


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Avril 2002)

Non, et maintenant tu la boucles !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Non, et maintenant tu la boucles !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boucle de ceinturon chromée.


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2002)

CHROMé comme le ratelier a slug,quand il aura prit mon poing sur 
son gros pif ROUGE





[25 avril 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*CHROMé comme le ratelier a slug,quand il aura prit mon poing sur 
son gros pif ROUGE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rouge comme mes joues


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Avril 2002)

Joues pas, pas avec moi, car l'amors ça ne plaisante pas


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2002)

PAS de loup sur la moquette du salon,la belle est inerte,profitons EN


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*gnon, gnon, et gnon, c'est magnon qui dit gnon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

gnon pas complis la question


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2002)

&#8230;question de jus, aussi. Je n'en démords pas, la mandarine était plus juteuse que la clémentine. Faudrait vraiment que je relance le débat sur Réagissez. Avec mes étoiles, cela peut devenir le train bleu&#8230;


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

BLEU, est le ciel aujourd'hui, il ne le sera peut etre pas DEMAIN...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

DEMAIN je prendrai le train, une gourde de grenadine, une tartine de fromage et trois abricots, mon chef indien et le zorro au sabre raccourci, et puis surtout la photo toute écornée de ma mémé quand elle ressemblait encore à ma maman.C'est chouette les VACANCES.


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

VACANCES d'ete, quelle belle expression pour un ecolier, la fin d'une annee de TRAVAILLE


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2002)

TRAVAILLE pour ton bac aulieu de glander, sinon tu vas de VIANDER


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

VIANDER, ca veut dire koi??? et toi.. t es pas a la FAC


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

FACulter d'en avoir rien a foutre de ces exams à la NOIX


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

NOIX de cajou et noix de pecan, ca rempli l estomac pendant un exame, mais il ne faut pas oublier la REFLEXION


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

LA REFLEXION n'est pas le propre de l'homme, vous en avez la preuve chaque matin devant votre MIROIR


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

MIROIR mon beau miroir.. dis moi qui est le plus BEAU


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

PLUBO?? Non, c'est pas Pluto, c'est RANTAN!!


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

RANTANPLAN le seul chien qui dort plus que tout les AUTRES


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

TOUS LES OS TRainent car celui là dormant, il ne s'en occupe pas. Et c'est pas gros minet qui s'occuperait d'os, vous ne connaissiez pas le sens de l'honneur des FÉLINS??


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

FELIN, felin.. c est les pires ennemis des chiens ca..c est pour ca qu il y a un post a ce SUJET


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

SUGET ou plutot sugette,etait la manon qui avec son cadenas sur le nombril disait toujours non a son SEIGNEUR


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

SEIGNEUR de ces terres.. expriment nous ta generosite en nous offrant la CHARITE


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*SEIGNEUR de ces terres.. expriment nous ta generosite en nous offrant la CHARITE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

thé à la menthe ou au gazoil?


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

GASOIL ce nom resonne mal.. c est un produit POLUANT


Mais je vois pas le rapport avec ce que tu as mis et ce que j avais mis...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
GASOIL ce nom resonne mal.. c est un produit POLUANT


Mais je vois pas le rapport avec ce que tu as mis et ce que j avais mis...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

polluant les couches les plus profondes du sol en ne restant pas dans l'humus, le nitrate se retrouve alors dans nos rivières!


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

RIVIERES qui s ecoule calement au fond d une FORET


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*RIVIERES qui s ecoule calement au fond d une FORET*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

forêt que j'ai cassé ce matin en tentant de percer le mur.


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

MUR ou je vais faire mon pissou le soir en vacances a la CAMPAGNE


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*MUR ou je vais faire mon pissou le soir en vacances a la CAMPAGNE



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pagne que j'enlève pour faire ce pissou!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Pagne que j'enlève pour faire ce pissou!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pis sous la buisson il en resort sa baguette magique...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2002)

giclant joyeusement les vieilles briques, les herbes folles et les pissenlits


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2002)

CENT LITS differents avec la (le) même partenaire, quelle EXPERIENCE!!!!


----------



## salvatore (26 Avril 2002)

expérience expérience est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'expérience ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*expérience expérience est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'expérience ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Expérience faite!! on peut facilement faire des triplés sur ce forum


----------



## remi trom (26 Avril 2002)

Entartons, entartons, les posteurs grognons...

[25 avril 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Avril 2002)

gnon, gnon, et gnon, c'est magnon qui dit gnon


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2002)

Faux rhum ? Mais quelle honte de gacher un tel nectar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Avril 2002)

Nec tarde à sortir de nouvelles machines... Pas étonnant, ce sont des PC


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

PéCé toi qui m'a dit de sortir à poil, baintenant j'ai un rhube ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[26 avril 2002 : message édité par HURRICAN]


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

RhUBarbe et poil à gratter ne font pas bon MÉNAGE.


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

MENAGE a trois qu'elle lui a dit,avant qu'il s'aperçoive que l'autre était un SINGE


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Saint je suis, Saint je resterais


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Avril 2002)

Raie, poisson plat comme une crêpe, con comme une huitre


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

HUITRES et moules, le beau mariage que VOILA.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

VOILA à quoi on s'expose lorsqu'on sort du droit CHEMIN.


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Avril 2002)

main dans ta gueule ou pied dans ton cul ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (n'y voyez rien de personnel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Sonnez l'alarme nous sommes attaqués !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2002)

Attaqués de toute part, nous sommes perdus ... voilà ...

@+

Guillaume

[26 avril 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

Voilà, c'est comme ca ! encore rate!
je m'en vais prendre des cours de rapidite en private  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comprenne qui pourra

[26 avril 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Cables ethernet, cable Usb, Firewire ?

[26 avril 2002 : message édité par HURRICAN]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2002)

Ouaich ouaich! Le nouveau single de mac generation est enfin dans les bac! Hun, hun!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2002)

Lac salé ou d'eau douce ?

@+

Guillaume


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Avril 2002)

la quenelle à jean-Marie est toute petite, toute petite...
la quenelle à jean-Marie est toute petite et son cerveau aussi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Lac salé ou d'eau douce ?

@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

douce comme moi


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

[message pour Lolita]
'tite coquine...
Et tricheuse avec ça!
[/message pour Lolita]


AUSSI douce que la fourrure de Gros MINET?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[26 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

GROS MINET essaye d'atrapper Titi... Merci de rappeller plus TARD...!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

TARtarin de Tarascon, CON!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

CONplétement hérissé, je viens de voir mon Titi, la sieste est définitivement finie [hors texte]wouhaou ca rime![/hors texte] et cette fois je l'AURAIS!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

Au restaurant je t'inviterai mon Gros Minet, pour faire la paix, et si Ficelle et Alèm nous prêtent leur canapé, des galipettes toute la nuit nous ferons de bon coeur!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

COEUR que manon a brisé en disant toujours NON


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*COEUR que manon a brisé en disant toujours NON *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

JOURS NOMbreux qui suivront prometteront d'être très chaud, Rantan, FIFI et ALEM nous aiderons sans doute avec leurs grands CURS!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*[message pour Lolita]
'tite coquine...
Et tricheuse avec ça!
[/message pour Lolita]


AUSSI douce que mon OISEAU et que la fourrure de Gros MINET!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[26 avril 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*[/msg pour 'tanplan] atención !!!!*

trizcheuze... trizcheuze où as-tu vu que z'était trizcheuze ??
il y a deux réponzes à zchoix !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et z'ai zoizi la plus plaizante à mon goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut aller te faire conzulter 'tanplan tu te fais vieux!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*[/msg pour 'tanplan]atención !!!!*


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

GROS MINET qui pourrait bien en faire son casse-croute de ton oiseau si tu le laisse à l'air tout le temps comme ça, il les ADORE!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

ADOR é lolita,qui n'a que des oeufs aux plat,les roploplos tout plapla,tout ça ça nous exite pas,qu'elle reste dans l'hacienda,la lolita on en veut pas,d'abord elle a du poil aux bras,meme ailleurs je vous dit pas,si ça ne vous degoute pas,alors tant pis prenez la,la LOLITA





[26 avril 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

Lolita a les dents longues et les griffes bien aiguisées.
Elle n'a que faire du blablatage de ce vieux croulant d'arico, sec et asséché par le temps passé (scotché dans sa chaise) devant son PC. Lotita a de quoi en faire de la pâté pour chien!! 'tanplan à TABLE!!!


----------



## decoris (27 Avril 2002)

TABLEr sur une évolution rapide des mac ne me semble pas complètement illusoire...


----------



## salvatore (27 Avril 2002)

Ouarzazate et mourir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

songer quatre... quatre rêves et quatre nuits, le monde dort...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

rire jaune et mou... j'ai répondationné de travers... honte à moi...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*Ouarzazate et mouRIR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rire est le propre de l'homme, bien que le tanplan et grosminet se marrent en douce de nous voir nous débattre avec un serpent GRANDISSANT.


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

UN coup sur la tête de temps en temps, pour stopper le p'tit grain de riz qui s'y BALANCE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

Lancelot du lac


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

GRANDISSANT et beau comme un fleuve de pensées fulgurantes et néanmoins SUPERBES


----------



## maousse (27 Avril 2002)

herbes folles dansant dans le vent...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Avril 2002)

L'EVENTail est un outil pratique dans ces premiers jours de CHALEUR!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

CHALEUR de l'enfer qui attend les gros et les petits,memes les normaux,enfin tout ceux qui PËCHENT


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

Vert ou gris, peu m'importe,
 Au moindre doute, je lui dirai :


NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Avril 2002)

ENONcé faux ne peut pas ammener une correcte RÉSOLUTION...

[hors texte] Si a chaque fois que tu participe, Manon, tu fini en disant non non et non, au bout d'un moment on va en avoir marre!! [/hors texte]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## deadlocker (27 Avril 2002)

Ré[v]olution mes frères!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Avril 2002)

[hors texte]TRICHEURRRRR!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 [/hors texte]

Mais frère et sur se battrons sans doute pour l'HÉRITAGE....

(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Crüniac (27 Avril 2002)

AGE de GLACE


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2002)

glace ou miroir, les deux ne sont pas à lécher


----------



## salvatore (28 Avril 2002)

Léchez-moi tranquille !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

tranquille y aura des hommes...


----------



## Crüniac (28 Avril 2002)

HO ? MHHMMM ? _C'est bien votre nom Pierre Cardin ? C'est marqué partout sur vos sous-vêtements ! Votre surnom ça doit sûrement être PIERROT._


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2002)

HOMME de cro-magnon comme Kaptain Kavern qui vient de paxer avec un grand singe et qui va bientôt revenir foutre un grand coup de massue à cette gamine jamais d'accord
!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2002)

ACCORDez vos violons cher amis et entrez dans la danse du non et du OUI


----------



## salvatore (28 Avril 2002)

WE are the champions, my FRIENDS 


&lt;hors train&gt;hihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 &lt;/hors train&gt;


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Avril 2002)

FRIENDS ! Encore et toujours cette série sans queue ni, tête .. autant regarder URGENCES  ...

@+


Guillaume


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Avril 2002)

DES URGENCES j'y fais face tous les JOURS

[hors texte] holala, on va le plaindre ce Yann-B... [/hors texte]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Avril 2002)

PECHons Alèm au fond de son VERRE...


----------



## aricosec (28 Avril 2002)

JOURS qui passent et m'emménent de plus en plus vers le cimetierre BORDEL


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2002)

Bordel que la vie est compliquée!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2002)

l'arrivée sur terre de petits hommes verts est conséquente au taux d'absinthe ingurgité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2002)

Ingurgite ta dose de vitamine avant de faire tes avances!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

Anciens de Macgeneration levez vous


----------



## Blaise64 (29 Avril 2002)

genial comme idee les messages qui se suivent


----------



## Crüniac (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Anciens de Macgeneration levez vous*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

VOUS aurez du poulet à DINER


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*

VOUS aurez du poulet à DINER*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dix nez égalent 20 narines!


----------



## decoris (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

dix nez égalent 20 narines!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


rhinocéros ou éléphant?


----------



## Blaise64 (29 Avril 2002)

fanfan la tulipe


----------



## Crüniac (29 Avril 2002)

LIS Pas ce post en ENTIER


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2002)

Tu lis peut être pas la bonne référence ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## decoris (29 Avril 2002)

errant ce matin dans la rue, j'ai vu un chapeau pointu...


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2002)

POINTU l'était aussi ce pal qui servit a punir cet arabe REBELLE


----------



## Blaise64 (29 Avril 2002)

poin tu ne convoitera le bien d'autrui


----------



## deadlocker (29 Avril 2002)

TRUITES ! j'ai dis des TRUITES!! Pas un espadon!


----------



## bouilla (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*POINTU l'était aussi ce pal qui servit a punir cet arabe REBELLE



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

limite quand meme


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2002)

me t'on sweat toine il fait froid


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Avril 2002)

FROIDement Manon lui dit non... Jamais il ne s'en RELEVERA...


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2002)

evera le haut ou le bas ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Avril 2002)

L'ÉBAT lui est-il INTERDIT??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[28 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Avril 2002)

[hors texte] Oupsss [/hors texte]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2002)

COMPLIQUER moi pas la vie chérie,couchez vous vite LA


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Avril 2002)

Dis : "je, je suis libertine, je suis une catin "


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2002)

Une catin qui déclare être institutrice pour pouvoir acheter un eMac sur l'Apple Store Education !


----------



## Crüniac (29 Avril 2002)

SI ON allait faire un tour à la banque de FRANCE


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Avril 2002)

En ce moment le portable est à la fête


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

FAITE l'amour dans l'ascenseur en PANNE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Avril 2002)

EN PAName, il y a du bruit en ce MOMENT 

[hors texte] ben quoi c'est pas français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?? [/hors texte]


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2002)

MÖME EN joie devant ce tout nouveau emac que lui a promis son professeur de MATHÉMATIQUES.


----------



## Crüniac (30 Avril 2002)

TIC tac tic tac tic tac tic tac, nous avançons dans le temps que personne (?) n'a encore DECOUVERT

[Hors train]Oui c'est un peu dur en fin de journée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/Hors train]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Avril 2002)

ENCORDÉ, COUVERT et attaché, il faut faire attention, car le futur ne s'oublie PAS!!


----------



## Crüniac (30 Avril 2002)

PAS de problème il y aura toujours une DeLorean un peu spéciale pour nous AIDER






hehe


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Avril 2002)

HÉ, DÉMarrez rapidement, 80 miles à l'heure et en route pour l'AVENTURE!!


----------



## minime (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*HÉ, DÉMarrez rapidement, 80 miles à l'heure et en route pour l'AVENTURE!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'Aventure Apple, site francophone sur l'histoire de la firme à la pomme !


----------



## decoris (30 Avril 2002)

pomme de rainette et pomme d'apis, tapis tapis rouge, pomme de rainette et pomme d'apis, tapis tapis gris


----------



## salvatore (30 Avril 2002)

Gris dimanche d'avril ne fait pas le printemps


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

PRINTEMPS,elle en avait 18 quand elle a vu le LOUP


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Avril 2002)

"Looping, tu es mon Héros !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "

"L'agence touriste c'est vraiment, la dernière chance au bon moment..."


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

HE ! ROT a fait le bambin aprés avoir tété le Téton de sa MERE


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Avril 2002)

Mersi pour cet instant de poésie


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

POESIE comme les mots dit a la belle dans ce bordel de ORAN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

DES ORANg-outan, on n'en à que faire, soyez déjà attentif aux animeaux du bar avant de chercher les COMPLICATIONS


----------



## Crüniac (30 Avril 2002)

ON appelle Brigitte Bardot et tu rentres chez ta grand-MERE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

MERE-grand, les messieurs ils sont pas gentils avec moi

Allons allons mon gros minet, ils plaisentent!

Tu crois?

Ben, j'ESPÈRE!


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Mai 2002)

j'ESPERE atteindre 1 jour les 1000 posts de arico


----------



## Crüniac (1 Mai 2002)

COcorico ! Il est l'heure de se réveiller en  ALASKA

[PS pour gros minet : moi je plaisantait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (1 Mai 2002)

Alaska, terre d'aventure ...


----------



## decoris (1 Mai 2002)

vent? tu rêves... je dirais plutot tempête...


----------



## salvatore (1 Mai 2002)

Petaouchnoque-les-Oies via Perpète, attention au départ

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## bebert (1 Mai 2002)

Département cinglés ? Ne cherchez plus, c'est ici !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

ICI je plante bravement mon 200eme post et verse une petite larme aux 200 autres volés par macnn suck!


----------



## minime (1 Mai 2002)

Succulent, le gateau. Ah, 200 posts, quel bel accomplissement. Félicitations !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

CITATIONS et paraphrases qui égayent nos SIGNATURES.


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2002)

SIGNATURE d'un permission a l'amiral pour boire un COUP


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

COUP de tabac en perspective sur le BAR...


----------



## Crüniac (2 Mai 2002)

BAh ! Regardez moi ça on dirait UN


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Un verre de Pastis qui est tout seul. Au bar, curieux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*Un verre de Pastis qui est tout seul. Au bar, curieux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Curieux se dit-il, avança discrètement près du verre et bu le pastaga cu sec


----------



## Crüniac (2 Mai 2002)

C'EST que c'est très curieux peut-être préfèrent-ils un brin de MUGUET

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2002)

MUGUET que j'avais planté dans mon jardin et que tu as DETRUIT


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*MUGUET que j'avais planté dans mon jardin et que tu as DETRUIT



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Détruit à la suite de notre dernière rencontre dans ce train qui ne cesse de s'allonger  tel un SERPENT 






[02 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2002)

SERPENT qui lové au cou de lolita est pret a vous MORDRE


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

Mordre!! mais c est dangereux.. il faut daire ATTENTION


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2002)

attention aux blessures, à la peste, à la gangrène...


----------



## Crüniac (3 Mai 2002)

HAINE / abomination, acharnement, acrimonie,  animosité, antagonisme, antipathie, colère, cruauté, dégoût, détestation, dissension, éloignement, exaspération, exécration, fanatisme, férocité, folie, fureur, horreur, hostilité, inimitié, intolérance, jalousie, malignité, malveillance, misanthropie, passion, persécution, phobie, querelle, racisme, rancoeur, rancune, répugnance, répulsion, ressentiment, rivalité, vengeance, venin, xénophobie, NON NON et NON


----------



## cux221 (3 Mai 2002)

Non Non et Non comme Manon qui dit non


----------



## Crüniac (3 Mai 2002)

NON au PLAGIAT





Crüniac


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2002)

plage... ya tellement de belles choses à la plage...
l'eau, le sable, les oiseaux, le vent, les poissons... et les cocotiers...


----------



## Crüniac (3 Mai 2002)

COCOTIERS : Danger évitez de rester trop longtemps EN-DESSOUS

_pfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

En dessous ou sans dessous, il n'y a que Deçus pour tenter l'aventure...


----------



## decoris (3 Mai 2002)

de souvenirs, j'ai la nostalgie


----------



## legritch (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*de souvenirs, j'ai la nostalgie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Nostalgie de l'aventure où il allait se promener parmis les orties au fond du JARDIN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## cux221 (3 Mai 2002)

Jardin d'Eden, ce doit être merveilleux.


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*Jardin d'Eden, ce doit être merveilleux.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

eux, ils doivent être un peu comme au paradis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Mai 2002)

PAS RADIS, ce sont des tomates, VOYONS!!


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*PAS RADIS, ce sont des tomates, VOYONS!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

VOYONS voir, des tomates ? mais non ce sont des pommes d'amour


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Mai 2002)

DAME !! OURSque voyez vous ça donc?? S'êtes en SÛR??


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*DAME !! OURSque voyez vous ça donc?? S'êtes en SÛR??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SUR tout faut pas dire que alem bois de la vichy en cachetTE


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

_[Grillé! Vous avez tous l'ADSL ou quoi ma parole...?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]_

[02 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Mai 2002)

CACHE CETTE chose que je n'ose VOIR...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Amouraché des mots comme il est, notre ami Arico doit se délecter.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[hors texte] ben alors le 'tanplan, tu viellis, dis moi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu t'es fait grillé par *deux* personnes!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/hors texte]


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*CACHE CETTE chose que je n'ose VOIR...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NOZE ? VOIRe  un cap, une péninsule

[02 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## salvatore (3 Mai 2002)

voir s'il reste du sucre en morceaux, sinon en reprendre, penser aussi à l'huile d'olive et aux crackers, des croquettes pour le chien, du lait bio, de la lessive liquide, des kleenex, une grosse boite d'allumettes, des ....  ooops, désolé, je refaisais ma liste de COURSES

&lt;hors train&gt;TROP TARD EN PLUS&lt;/hors train&gt;

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## salvatore (3 Mai 2002)

&lt;hors train&gt;je reprend&lt;/hors train&gt;

PÉNINSULE DE L'UNGAVA-LABRADOR


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2002)

COURSES salavatore ,en train ou hors train fait les mais les BIEN


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*&lt;hors train&gt;je reprend&lt;/hors train&gt;

PÉNINSULE DE L'UNGAVA-LABRADOR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

DORmir dans le train, quelle idée ! tu vas louper la station


----------



## cux221 (3 Mai 2002)

Station service, arrêt 3 minutes.


----------



## RV (3 Mai 2002)

TROIS MINES UTiles : 2H, HB et 2B

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## minime (3 Mai 2002)

Deux bédoins préparent le thé sous les palmiers


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

Palmier pour faire une sieste bien méritée.

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2002)

NON je ne crois pas qu'il faille s'arreter en si bon CHEMIN


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*NON je ne crois pas qu'il faille s'arreter en si bon CHEMIN



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Chemin faisant, il rencontra GrosMinet qui perché sur la plus grosse branche d'un chêne l'interpella


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Mai 2002)

l'interpella por favor


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

FAVOritissme, je le clame haut et fort c est du favoritissme. Vous postez trop vite pour MOI


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Mai 2002)

moi mon moi toi ton toit por favor


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*moi mon moi toi ton toit por favor*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

por favor tomado me adelante lejos de esto abominable Ricosec!! grazias señor Amiral29!!


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

AMIRAL29 parlata petitnegra a lolita pour espéré la PELOTA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

Taratatsoitsoin


----------



## salvatore (4 Mai 2002)

ouiiiinnnnnn ! le serveur affiche plus les images nom d'un petit bonhomme


----------



## cux221 (4 Mai 2002)

bonhomme de neige qui font au soleil.


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

SOLEIL de PLOMB

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## salvatore (4 Mai 2002)

plombez le grand blond dimanche !


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

MANCHES courte ou LONGUE


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

l'on guerroie, l'on pactise, l'on travaille... mais est-on heureux?


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

HEUREUX qui comme Ulysse à rencontré les sirènes


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (4 Mai 2002)

Les sirènes du phare d'Alexendrie, ne chante plus la même mélodie .... oh oh oh !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

ho, dis moi, tu me semble bien nostalgique...


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2002)

NO-STAL-GIE, que ça c'est de la RADIO !


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

radis, oh mon radis... sans toi, que serait ma vie...


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

VIS ta vie


----------



## salvatore (4 Mai 2002)

vite et bien, nous voilà partis pour faire péter les 1000 posts


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

L'EMILE POSTier de son état


----------



## salvatore (4 Mai 2002)

thérèse est une gentille poupée qui ne sait pas dire NON


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

ETAT d'ébriété ou je serais dimanche soir aprés la cuite LOGIQUE


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2002)

LOGIQUE de faire remonter le train en haut de la PILE


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2002)

...pile ou face, j'essaie de la garder..


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

GARDER la forme ce n'est pas le moment de la perdre


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

perdre sa voix = perdre son âme


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

AMErtume, cela laisse un drôle de goût dans la bouche


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

Bouche à bouche, cul à cul et yeux dans les yeux, on doit être au cirque...!


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

CIRCULEZ, circulez y a rien à VOIR


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

RIEN A VOIR, c'est à voir


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

Voir double au bar, c'est normal!


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

NORMALité quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

Tiens toi bien au comptoir, je recommande une tournée!


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

TOURNEE générale c'est moi qui OFFRE


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

TOURNER manège, encore un tour pour boire euh pour voir


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*TOURNEE générale c'est moi qui OFFRE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Offre valable pour la prochaine Aes...?


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

AES,aes,est que j'ai une gueule de POMME


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

Pomme ou fenêtre, on s'en fout, c'est pour boire un coup ensemble!


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

J'VOIS rien à l'horizon !
- Faudrait peut-être enlever le cache des JUMELLES

_pfff_


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

J'HUME ELLES ne s'en aperçoivent même pas, que c'est triste la vie lorsqu'on ne ramarque rien


----------



## Crüniac (4 Mai 2002)

RIEN n'est beau tout est MERVEILLEUX


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

mer, veilleuse éternelle, toi qui ne dors jamais, comment fais tu pour etre toujours si fraîche?


----------



## salvatore (4 Mai 2002)

Est-che' que kelkun du bar a chourafé mon dentier ?

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

d'entiers, de complexes, les mathématiques ne cessent de se jouer...


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2002)

...jouer avec les maths, moi je crois que mes neurones vont finir par fondre...


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Mai 2002)

fondre pour Lolita ah que si si si ...aricosec a raison esperamos Lolita esperar...attendre??? 
me gusta me gusta dis la chanson...


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

chance... on rêve tous d'avoir de la chance... chance d'être reconnu, d'être aimé, d'être, enfin, une personne à part entière de la société.


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

Sociéte secrête dont c'est auto-proclamé grand gourou notre Aricosec qui se cache dans son palais.


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

'sont pas laids, les hérissons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Son apparent tiers de l'associé terrorisait les secrétaires


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

les secrets taire tu dois, si confiance garder tu veux.


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

*!

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

Veux-tu bien arrêter les blasphèmes!


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

las ! fais moi rire, et je te rendrai heureux!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

Heureux qui comme Ulysse revient au bar après un long voyage.


----------



## FANREM (5 Mai 2002)

Age tendre et tete de bois


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

BOIS dont on fait les héros en acier trempé : extrait d'un discours du maire de Champignac


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

pigne :accès vers le paradis.


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

Dis moi pas que c'est pas VRAI


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FANREM:
*Age tendre et tete de bois*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'efface  : vous postez + vite que votre ombre ou quoi ? 





[04 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

VRAI, j'me suis fait doubler comme un bleu tonnerre de brest


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

RESTE quand même pour suivre le train-train QUOTIDIEN





Crüniac


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

t'y tiens à tes smiley...


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

JE RETIRE CA &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Dien Bien Phu, paisible bourgade&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;Me suis encore fait doublé..

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

SMYLEY, on se croirait dans un roman de Le carré


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

LE CARRE de l'hyponétuse est égal à...  heu.... au.... heu... bbeeeeeennnnn....  aaaahhhhhhh  heu, bon et merde m'en fiche après tout  !

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

Tout doucement Salvatore y arrive


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

hors train





 y sont où tes aye aye Salvatore ?


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

RIVE GAUCHE


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

GAUCHE droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, gauche droite, c'est fatigant


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

fatigue en courant, mange en chantant


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

TANT pis, tu prends des gants blanc ou NOIR ?

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

[hors train]sorry cruniac, j'était avant...[/hors train]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




noir comme la neige


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

N'AI-JE jamais rien fais qui vous ai déplu?


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

déplu? non, moi c'est decus...


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

DECUplez le, on s'amusera d'autant plus


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

plus, plus... toujours plus! profitez de l'instant! carpe diem


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

TI aimes quoi ? li paradis ou li ENFERNO

****[sur le train]
_ben oui c'est un train international_








****[retour dans le train]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

faire n'obstacle aux autres sans se freiner n'est qu'illustion...


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

ON n'arrête pas le PROGRES


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

grece, pays de mes reves


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

REVONS chaque nuit d'une vie MEILLEURE


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

MEILLEURE est la confiture, plus rageant le fait que la tartine tombe toujours de ce coté


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

COTÉ en BOURSE


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

ours blanc ou ours brun?


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

BOURSE déliée permet de se faire plaisir


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

UN ours en cache toujours un AUTRE


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

plaisiiiiiiir d'aaaaaamour, ne duuuuuuuuuuuure lalalalaaaaaaaaa...
j'ai du talent...


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

AUTREment dit toujours se méfier du decus caché


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

ch'ai pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ca s'est embrouillé, la...


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

[HORS TRAIN]
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*plaisiiiiiiir d'aaaaaamour, ne duuuuuuuuuuuure lalalalaaaaaaaaa...
j'ai du talent...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'avais doublé, mais tu as quand même réussi à prendre le mauvais train dommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[HORS TRAIN]


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

_sous le train_
ça commence à délirer faudrait faire un ordre de passage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_retour dans le train_


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*AUTREment dit toujours se méfier du decus caché*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CACHÉ au fond des BOIS


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

arretez avec vos hors train, on sait plus ou on en est!!!

La vie est faites pour etre Vécue...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*

CACHÉ au fond des BOIS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BOIS-tu l'ami ? Tiens prend une vodka et trinquons ensemble cela te DETENDRAS


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

PROCHAIN arrêt LAS VEGAS (train intercontinental), attention c'est le point de non RETOUR

********[coincé entre deux wagons]
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*BOIS-tu l'ami ? Tiens prend une vodka et trinquons ensemble cela te DETENDRAS    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



********[retour dans le train]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

retourne d'où tu viens, satan! vade retros, satanas!


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

COUPE SEMBLE dire l'arbre au bucheron qui n'en demandait pas tant


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

COUPE SEMBLE dire l'arbre au bucheron qui n'en demandait pas tant


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2002)

SATANAS et diabolo un vieux comique du CINEMA


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

émasculez le grand blond, dimanche votez lui le train


----------



## salvatore (5 Mai 2002)

&lt;hors train&gt; tsssss, 3 fautes dans une signature, t'as battu tous les records aricosec   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;/hors train&gt;

[05 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

tant qu'il y a de la musique, il y a de la joie


----------



## minime (5 Mai 2002)

Le train s'en va dans la campagne, serpentin de bois et de feraille...


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

faire ailleurs ce que tu peux faire ici est une perte de temps...


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

TEMPS de CHIEN


----------



## cux221 (5 Mai 2002)

chien, mais où est donc Tanplan?


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

planqué sous un canapé, à ronger un os!


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2002)

OS e COUR


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

court, concis, bref, simple, efficace.


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

ASSIS sur un fauteuil trampoline je vais bientôt atteindre le 7ème CIEL


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Mai 2002)

CIEL!! mon mari!! S'exclama-t-elle alors qu'elle était tranquille avec Alèm, Arico surgissant à l'improviste dans la CHAMBRE!!


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

CHAMBRE fermée à double tour pourtant et avec Rantanplan comme chien de GARDE

_pff il dormait encore celui-là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

garde, à moi, je me meurt....


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Mai 2002)

MEURtriers, ces serveurs MacNN, quand ils pètent, tout est FOUTU...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2002)

FOUTU GARDE bien au chaud tout contre son GrosMinet, ne s'appercu de RIEN






[05 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

rien qu'a voir le temps, j'ai pas envie de sortir, pas envie de travailler, juste envie de GLANDER


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

Eh ! Heure de New York *7:44 A M*
Debout LA-DEDANS !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Rien ou pas grand chose, que le train perde ne fusse qu'un peu de vitesse, 
alors là, moi je le dis, avec un rien d'ironie :

NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Mai 2002)

NON NON ET NON, dit elle avec l'assurance de quelqu'un qui avait l'habitude de le DIRE!!

[05 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

dire ce que le pense, c'est bien, mais penser ce que l'on dit, c'est grave...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Denrée périssable que le temps perdu à taper et donc un post retardé égal un train loupé.

aussi sans perdre une minute reprenons le combat : NON NON et NON !!


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

NON tout est OK
Gravité : Correcte
Direction : PLUTON
Altitude : Normale
Vitesse : Maximale (cf Manon)
Réacteurs : Fonctionnel à 100 %
ATTENTION AU DEPART
Moi : CA VA MAL










[05 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

mal? mais non! c'est manon qui a tjrs une guerre de retard...


----------



## Crüniac (5 Mai 2002)

RETARDÉE dans le TEMPS ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2002)

Tempête dans le bar où les "non" de manon font échos aux bulletins des urnes mais l'Amiral à bord en a vu d'autres...


----------



## salvatore (6 Mai 2002)

Vues d'autre part les choses nous apparaissent autrement poil aux dents


----------



## Crüniac (6 Mai 2002)

DENTS de POULES


----------



## decoris (6 Mai 2002)

poules, poulets, volaille, je vous aime...


----------



## salvatore (6 Mai 2002)

vous aimez voyager seule comme ça ?


----------



## decoris (6 Mai 2002)

comme ça, vous aimez voyager non accompagnée?


----------



## cux221 (6 Mai 2002)

Accompagné mais d'une charmante demoiselle.


----------



## salvatore (6 Mai 2002)

elle était montée sans ticket, ce qui attisa ma curiosité


----------



## Crüniac (6 Mai 2002)

Héhé faut pas vous en faire pour le ticket je l'ai laissé monté ça ne vous gênera pas n'est-ce PAS ?

Crüniac@controleurmacg.train


----------



## decoris (6 Mai 2002)

pas du tout, c'est un plaisir...


----------



## Crüniac (6 Mai 2002)

SIR decus vous reprendrez bien un peu de THE ?


----------



## salvatore (6 Mai 2002)

T'es vraiment chanceuse toi : j'ai encore une place dans ma couchette.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Mai 2002)

MA COUCHE ÉTait libre, mais ca va pas DURER!!


----------



## Crüniac (6 Mai 2002)

RECEPTION d'une nouvelle passagère quoi ?
une poupée gonflable, non arrêtez, c'est qui qui déconne comme ÇA ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Mai 2002)

ça fair moins le malin au petit matin!


----------



## Crüniac (6 Mai 2002)

MATIN BONHNEUR


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

VOUS devriez tous venir signer la pétition pour le ARICOSECTHON!


----------



## cux221 (7 Mai 2002)

le ARICOSECTHON déclaré grande cause nationale 2002


----------



## salvatore (7 Mai 2002)

2 quoi on parlait déjà ?


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

DEJA 23H49


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2002)

23H49.un peu plus c'était minuit l'heure du CRIME


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2002)

BONHEUR des dames c'est rue de la poupée qui TOUSSE


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

TOUSSEZ s'il vous plaît.
Dites 33.
Très bien déshabillez VOUS


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

CRIME du soir, chagrin du matin


----------



## maousse (7 Mai 2002)

Matin-matin, l'émission qui fait du bien !


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

BIENtôt en direct sur le forum, mais avec décalage horaire


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

AIR est PUR


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

PURement et simplement


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

SIMPLEMENT simple et superbement SUPERBE


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

SUPERBE, forcément superbe, c'est beau, on dirait du Duras


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

DU RAT ? Non non, juste une pointe de SOURIS


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

SOURIS, oui mais avec un filet de citron


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

CITRON vert ou JAUNE


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

JAUNE, ça me rappelle Buck Dany, du grand Charlier


----------



## Crüniac (7 Mai 2002)

IMPOSSIBLE mais vrai j'ai perdu 300 GRAMMES


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Mai 2002)

3 SANS GRAMME?? Quel interet, ALORS??


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

À L'AURore, les poils lui pousseront sur le dos et entre les dents, ces oreilles tomberont et nous en rirons encore dans deux mois, poil aux doigts!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Mai 2002)

DOIT-on le croire?? Qu'en savons nous, en FAIT??

...


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2002)

FAIT toi beau ce matin,c'est peut etre ton dernier JOUR


----------



## nato kino (8 Mai 2002)

JOUR de gloire où nous verrons Aricosec lever son verre avec NOUS.


----------



## cux221 (8 Mai 2002)

NOus,tous réuni autour de rico à une aes


----------



## salvatore (8 Mai 2002)

est-ce qu'un aricosec beurré ressemble à un haricot-beurre séché ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

C'est  chez nous que de pareilles choses arrivent ?
 Alors, dépitée, je le dis :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## bebert (8 Mai 2002)

Non de non ! C'est abracadabrantesque© !


----------



## salvatore (8 Mai 2002)

est-ce qu'un arico stone ressemble a un poi cassé ?


----------



## baax (8 Mai 2002)

assez assez !


----------



## RV (8 Mai 2002)

AC-DC


----------



## deadlocker (8 Mai 2002)

Des CD, moi, j'en trouve partout, même sous le canapé à côté d'un chips


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Des CD, moi, j'en trouve partout, même sous le canapé à côté d'un chips*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CHIPS!! HIC!! HOP!! HEHE!!
La femme du commandant t'a fait mander à BORD


----------



## decoris (8 Mai 2002)

bord du gouffre = près de la falaise...


----------



## salvatore (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*bord du gouffre = près de la falaise...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à l'aise blaise, cool raoul, relax max, mollo paulo, piano mariano


----------



## RV (8 Mai 2002)

PIANO MARIANNE O sol e MIO


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2002)

CHARLIER ,je me souviens c'était le nom de mon adjudant CHEF


----------



## Crüniac (8 Mai 2002)

CHEF Charlier, non ça me dit rien on ne devait pas être dans le même REGIMENT


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Mai 2002)

LE MÊME REGIME EN sept jours?? IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Crüniac (8 Mai 2002)

OH oh oh, voilà on sort quelques heures et ça devient le FOUTTOIR


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2002)

FOUTOIR dans le plumard,ils se sont endormis trés TARD


----------



## Crüniac (8 Mai 2002)

TARDEZ pas à faire une SIESTE


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

SIESTE pendant l apres midi.. ca fait perdre du temps.. mieux vaut ne pas DORMIR


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*SIESTE pendant l apres midi.. ca fait perdre du temps.. mieux vaut ne pas DORMIR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mir est tombée dans le pacifique


----------



## Crüniac (8 Mai 2002)

PACIFIQUE, océan atlantique, plongez au coeur de l'AVENTURE


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2002)

L'aventure, c'est ici et maintenant!


----------



## Crüniac (9 Mai 2002)

MAINTENANT ou jamais, l'amérique je la veux et je l'AURAIS


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2002)

Oraison joyeuse d'un chien qui croit encore au père noel.


----------



## Crüniac (9 Mai 2002)

NOEL c'est pas encore et c'est pas pour tout de SUITE


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2002)

SUITE a un accident vasculaire,je ne pourrais pas vous honorer ce soir ma BELLE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2002)

BELLE ballade, mais c'est quand le TERMINUS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*BELLE ballade, mais c'est quand le TERMINUS ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TERMINUS tout le monde descend !!


----------



## Crüniac (9 Mai 2002)

DESCENDEZ pas encore le terminus comme dit précédemment (page 17) c'est Pluton (train intergalactique), allez encore quelques années LUMIERES

[08 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2002)

Lumière dorée d'un petit matin qui traverse les lattes du volet pour venir dessiner des vagues de blés sur tes cheveux.


----------



## decoris (9 Mai 2002)

cheveux d'or qui scintillent au soleil levant d'une journée de printemps


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2002)

Printemps, été, au Gwenhiver...


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2002)

GWENHIVER ou pas moi j'ai un pull bien CHAUD






merci AGUILA


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2002)

Chaud mon chien, chaud, il est beau mon hotdog!


----------



## cux221 (9 Mai 2002)

hotdog, ketchup ou mayo?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Mai 2002)

Somm(e-)ations ? Jamais ! Je tire d'abord, je discute ENSUITE !


----------



## salvatore (9 Mai 2002)

sweet home


----------



## Crüniac (10 Mai 2002)

HOMME sans OMBRE


----------



## salvatore (10 Mai 2002)

SANS OMBRES, comment savoir d'où vient la LUMIERE ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Mai 2002)

Fiat lux ? Oh la belle voiture ;D

(oky j'ai triché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

lumière noire qui masque la  vie...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*lumière noire qui masque la  vie...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vie d'arico sous les cocotiers se protègeant du soleil torride: qué calor !!


----------



## Crüniac (10 Mai 2002)

OH hé ! Du BATEAU !


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2002)

VIE de bohême a montmartre,c'était le PIED


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2002)

Bateau, effectivement, le post qui se base sur le dernier phonème du précédent. Vous auriez pu dire, jeune homme, bien d'autres choses en somme...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

PIEDs nus sur la sable chaud aux couleurs FAUVES


----------



## Blytz (10 Mai 2002)

FAUVES des bois ou fauves des CHAMPS??


----------



## Crüniac (10 Mai 2002)

CHAMPAGNE pour tout le MONDE


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2002)

MONDE des courses ou j'ai laissé ma CHEMISE


----------



## Crüniac (10 Mai 2002)

CHEMISE enlevée et le tour est JOUÉ


----------



## Blytz (10 Mai 2002)

JOUE au jeux video est conseille pour la SANTE


----------



## salvatore (10 Mai 2002)

la santé ? ce n'est sûrement pas le travail ! a-t-on jamais vu un ministère de la santé et du travail ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Mai 2002)

TRAVAIL pas du CHAPEAU


----------



## Crüniac (11 Mai 2002)

EAU plate ou GAZEUSE


----------



## salvatore (12 Mai 2002)

Gazeuse non, mais ferru...  ferrughiiiigggnnnneeuuuzzze OUI !


----------



## Crüniac (12 Mai 2002)

OUI donc, une ferrughiiiigggnnnneeuuuzzze, une, allez on se DEPECHE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*OUI donc, une ferrughiiiigggnnnneeuuuzzze, une, allez on se DEPECHE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PECHE, abricotine ou vodka, c'est quoi que tu préfères l'ami... une ferrughiiiigggnnnneeuuuzzze GEUZE


----------



## Crüniac (12 Mai 2002)

EUH ZE zais pas mais ta vodka a l'air TERRIBLE

_[sur le wagon]
merci pour ta superbe fin de phrase j'ai mis dix minutes à chercher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[retour dans le train]_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*EUH ZE zais pas mais ta vodka a l'air TERRIBLE

[sur le wagon]
merci pour ta superbe fin de phrase j'ai mis dix minutes à chercher    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[retour dans le train]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TERRIBLE comme la ZUBROWKA !!

lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 mai 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2002)

ZUBROWKA !! nom du suppositoire en russe,anti RHUME


----------



## maousse (12 Mai 2002)

rhume à l'horizon....il faut prendre du Choum !


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

du chou? mais c'est pas bon du tout, ca!!!


----------



## salvatore (12 Mai 2002)

tout ça ne vaut pas un Pimm's Champagne !


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2002)

CHAMPAGNE pour tout le MONDE


----------



## maousse (12 Mai 2002)

Mon dieu mais qu'est-ce qui se passe ? tout ceci n'est que calamité....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2002)

CALAMITE est capable de grimper sur les murs pour se cacher dans des fentes, faute de SABLE...


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

de ça blink répond : encore


----------



## Crüniac (12 Mai 2002)

ENCORE et toujours de nouveaux venus dans le train, rajouter des wagons, doublez la ration d'alcool, élargissez le bar faites quelque CHOSE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*CHOSE incroyable que toutes ces phrases,mais ou s'arrêterront  t'ILS



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ILS s'arrêteront quand les poules auront des DENTS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 mai 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## Crüniac (12 Mai 2002)

DANS dix ans on sera encore là dans ce foutu train qui s'arrête jamais, pour le bonheur des ces dames et de ces messieurs qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pour amuser la GALERIE

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## salvatore (13 Mai 2002)

Ah ! le Ricard s'impose !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Mai 2002)

IMPOSE toi un peu mon gars ! Tu ressembles à une vraie loque quand tu es face à cette BRUTE !

@++

Guillaume


----------



## Crüniac (13 Mai 2002)

BRUTE épaisse mais doux comme un AGNEAU


----------



## salvatore (13 Mai 2002)

gnôle ou bagnole, il faut choisir


----------



## salvatore (13 Mai 2002)

&lt;hors sujet&gt;ooopsss! : scuzy&lt;/hors sujet&gt;

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## decoris (13 Mai 2002)

poser un oeil aveugle sur une fleur sans vie...


----------



## Crüniac (13 Mai 2002)

Y parait que mardi on aura droit à de nouveaux serveurs de la part d'APPLE






[12 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Mai 2002)

APPEL (apple) moi le serveur, il y a une mouche dans mon POTAGE!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Mai 2002)

POTAGE de légumes de saison ... entrecote grillé sauce béarnaise. Vous prendrez du VIN ?

@+

Guilaume


----------



## salvatore (13 Mai 2002)

Vingt Dieux, La Belle Eglise !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

[hors train]
Mr aricosec m'ayant fait une queu de poisson, MERCI!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'efface et disparais sous le train pour me calmer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[hors train]

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2002)

CHOSE incroyable que toutes ces phrases,mais ou s'arrêterront  t'ILS


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

Eglise romane c'est mieux pour nos réunions, les criptes y sont plus fraiches.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

Le web ne t'accordera pas l'asile tant recherché mon Aricosec, nos chasseurs de légumes déshydratés ont mis leurs fait-touts à bouillir...


----------



## cux221 (14 Mai 2002)

bouillir le ricosec, tous a vos marmites.


----------



## Crüniac (14 Mai 2002)

MITES, lézards, cafards, mouches, insectes volants ou rampants que de bonnes à manger dans le restaurant du Train Macg (gratuit bien sûr), bon APPETIT !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

Ti es fou ou quoi ?


----------



## salvatore (14 Mai 2002)

quoi qu'il dise quoi qu'il fasse l'arico se fera asticoter - loi ferroviaire.


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

CRIPTE moi ton message,ton mari est sur le WEB


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

FERROVIAIRE comme le rail,ce n'est pas un train qui DERAILLE


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

Des rails qui nous conduiront jusqu'à toi mon Aricosec.


----------



## Crüniac (15 Mai 2002)

SEC comme la pluie et mouillé comme le DÉSERT


----------



## Crüniac (15 Mai 2002)

[oups]
_petite erreur d'aiguillage, rien de grave_
[/oups]

[14 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*SEC comme la pluie et mouillé comme le DÉSERT*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

DESSERT à s'en relever la nuit hmmm meringues glacées avec crème de GRUYERE

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

GRUYERE ? j'fais des trous, des ptis trous, porte des LILAS


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2002)

GRUYERE que je ferais dans la peau d'alem avec ma sulfateuse ,si il continue de me mettre en BOULE


----------



## Crüniac (16 Mai 2002)

BOULE de pétanque : tu pointes ou tu TIRES ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

Tiiiireeeeliii tiiiireeeeloooon tiireeeelooonnnlaaaiiiinnneeeeuuh!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

TIRELI ! TIRELON sont sur le titanic,le bateau coule,quel est l'age de mon CHAT

ah ! tanplan si tu veus jouer au con avec moi,c'est toi qui perdra


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*TIRELI ! TIRELON sont sur le titanic,le bateau coule,quel est l'age de mon CHAT

ah ! tanplan si tu veus jouer au con avec moi,c'est toi qui perdra    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


CHAT alors !! Il faut l'inscrire au GUINESSBOOK !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

GUINESSBOOK c'est le livre d'or de cette célèbre BIERE?


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

BIERE au col blanc neigeux,fraiche a souhait,qui me glisse dans la GORGE


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

GORGES du VERDON


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

Verre dompté n'est pas volé.


----------



## minime (16 Mai 2002)

Volée du gauche de ZZ à l'entrée de la surface


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

Surface idéale ou aricosec jardine joyeusement les après midi entre ces nains de jardin et la fontaine de madame qui ne tarie plus.


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

PLUS j'avance plus du recule,comment veut tu que je T'EMBRASSE


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

T'embrasses... T'embrasses... C'est vite dit tout ça, on veut du hard sans filet!


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2002)

FILET De bavette aux échalotes ,sauce a l'armagnac FLAMBE


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

Flambeur...! Ote tes lunettes un peu qu'on rigole...


----------



## Crüniac (17 Mai 2002)

OLYMPIQUE de MARSEILLE


----------



## salvatore (17 Mai 2002)

"Marseille-Béthunes en bagnole ? 1 heure 30 maximum ; nanard, quand y conduit, y tricote pas ! "


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

_Marcelle mange des airelles, poil aux pixels._




...grillé!

Pastis à l'ail.

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## salvatore (17 Mai 2002)

&lt;rien ici&gt;.....&lt;/rien ici non plus&gt;

[16 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Crüniac (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Pastis à l'ail.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AILLEURS dans l'univers il y a d'autres espèces vivantes et intelligentes mais elles ne nous cherchent pas elles nous ont déjà TROUVÉES

_______
whouah c'est beau


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2002)

TROUVEZ vous au carrefour de la FOLIE


----------



## Crüniac (17 Mai 2002)

FOLIES bergères ou folies d'une NUIT


----------



## RV (17 Mai 2002)

NUIT blanche pour une série noire, mais le titre du film c'était L'INVERSE


----------



## minime (17 Mai 2002)

L'inverse moi ça m'embrouille...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

MEMBRE OUILLE, ca fait du mal...

[hors texte] aillaillaille, le retour est dur... [/hors texte]


----------



## RV (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*MEMBRE OUILLE, ca fait du mal...

[hors texte] aillaillaille, le retour est dur... [/hors texte]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MALdoror, des chants que j'ADORE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

J'ADORE, macho macho machistador, j'adore!! Yououou!! 

J'ai la poupée d'ET dans ma golf GTI!!

(hihihi)


----------



## RV (17 Mai 2002)

J'AI TES Itinéraires pour ta voiture RAPIDE


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2002)

RAPIDE comme mon dernier spasme D'AMOUR


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

Amour et gueule de bois sur le canapet de ficelle.


----------



## salvatore (17 Mai 2002)

Pets de Ficelle, rots d'Arico... : arrêtez de vous lâcher les gars, vous faites fuir les filles.

[17 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

Les filles du bord de mer ont le ciel bleu au fond de leurs yeux.
[te vas comme ça...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2002)

SI vous s'aviez comme on s'en fou !!





[17 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Jagger (17 Mai 2002)

????????


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mai 2002)

FOU de corniaud, chien d'imbécile, abruti à quatres pattes ! Retourne dans ta NICHE !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

NI CHouette ni sympa, comment peut on VIVRE??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

Niché sur son nuage, Zeus attend les jeux olympiques qui lui sont consacrés...


----------



## Crüniac (17 Mai 2002)

[nettoie le train]
_Ah Ken tu t'es fait grillé par Yann-Bleiz, bon je reprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
[/nettoie le train]

VIVRE chaque jour à fond, c'est le secret de l'ETERNITE


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2002)

ETERNITE se passe avant que le feu ne passe
au rouge, et quenfin, je puisse traverser. Lorsque je parviens à son niveau ..


----------



## Jagger (18 Mai 2002)

euhm euhm euhm !


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*ETERNITE se passe avant que le feu ne passe
au rouge, et qu&#8217;enfin, je puisse traverser. Lorsque je parviens à son NIVEAU ..



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NIVEAU des paquerettes quand je glisse sur une bouse de VACHE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Vache qui rit...


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

RITUEL ancestral effectué depuis des millénaires il s'agit bien sûr DE


----------



## bebert (18 Mai 2002)

De quoi j'me mèle ?


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

MELER technologie et violence, ce n'est pas RECOMMANDÉ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

RECOMMANDE par toutes les marques de lessive messieurs , dames...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (18 Mai 2002)

DAMé!! Il me faut sauter du train en marche si c'est possible, je crois que oui, ce n'est pas un TGV, mais plutôt un train de marchandise traversant la campagne à 10km/h avec ces 24 (!!) WAGONS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

voter est un devoir civique naturel
Désolé j'ai pas trouvé avec wagons alors j'ai pris la signature


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (18 Mai 2002)

[hors wagon, heu pardon, train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] y avait par exemple VA GONzelle, poursuit les hommes avec ta beauté fracansante [/hors wagon, heu pardon, train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

[encore hors train] C'était une idée comme ca, d'ailleurs désolé mais j'ai juste changé ma signature entre mon post et le tien... Pas d'bol!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/encore hors train]


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Wagons lits où se mélangent les odeurs de pieds.


----------



## KillerDeMouches (18 Mai 2002)

PIErre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse...


----------



## salvatore (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerDeMouches:
*PIErre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOUSSErons à la valentinoise  : 500 g. de mousserons, 50 g. de beurre, 100 g. de lard, un citron, une tête d'ail, une cuillerée à café de farine, une cuillerée de purée de tomates, 50 g. de crème, un uf, un bouquet de pluches de cerfeuil, du sel, du poivre ,de la muscade, de l'estragon et ciboule ; essuyez et pelez les mousserons, mais surtout ne les lavez pas, passez-les au beurre fondu avec le lard, ajoutez sel, poivre, épices, bouquet de cerfeuil, estragon, ciboule et un filet de citron ; les mousserons étant cuits, ôter le bouquet. mettre la farine et, en tournant doucement, la purée de tomates et la crème double ; liez l'ensemble avec le jaune duf, servez vos mousserons avec des croûtons FRITS

&lt;hors train&gt; MMMM J'AI FAIM &lt;/hors train&gt;


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Frivole, bagnole et pétrole sont dans un train... Le train déraille, qu'est ce qui reste...? Olé!!!

[Au lit maintenant tanplan, tu m'arrêtes ton truc illico et dodo!!!]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

OLEron! Bonne réponse mais vous êtes le maillon faible...


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

FAIBLE mais toujours vaillant et quand il le faut : PRESENT


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

YEUX de stupeur quand elle vit mon ENGIN


----------



## CHAUCRIN (18 Mai 2002)

ENGIN de terrassement,celui d'aricossec AUSSI


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

PRESENTement la didon ,je voudrais bien un ti punch créole bien FRAIS


----------



## KillerDeMouches (18 Mai 2002)

FRAIcheur de vivre, *biiip chut chut chut pas de marque* chewing gum.


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

CHEWING GUM au goût très FRAIS


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2002)

FRAIS est le vent qui me chatouille le VISAGE


----------



## minime (18 Mai 2002)

Visage pâle de tribu Mac attaquer Windows sur marché des serveurs ! Grand-Manitou existe, faites couler eau de feu !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Ferrugineuses les mauresques du Lou Pascalou? Patron! La 'tite soeur!


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

SOEUR de l'homme blanc servir de carpette a _cheval qui court comme pur sang dans les plaines du grand walaha dieu des peaux_ROUGE


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

ROUGE, blanc ou Rosé ? merci, je vais juste prendre une BIERE


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Bière où je vais reposer ce soir...


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

SOIR' tout L'MONDE!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Bonnifié par les années.


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

NEZ à nez ou tête à TETE


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

TETE à queue ou sans queue ni TETE


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

T'ETAIS sûrement là, à ce moment précis OÙ


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

OU es-tu ? hou HOU!


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

OUSTE sort de mon champ de tir j'ai Bill en face de mon lance-ROQUETTES


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

ROQUETTE partie droit au but, pauvre Bill pas assez RAPIDE


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

RAPIDE comme un VAUTOUR


----------



## salvatore (18 Mai 2002)

Vos tournures valent le détour    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;hors train&gt;26ème page, ça s'arrose ! fait péter le ouiski&lt;/hors train&gt;

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

DES TOURS encore des tours! trois petits tours et puis s'en VONT


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

VONT faire un petit tour de manège enchanté avec toute l'équipe Zébulon & CO.


----------



## Crüniac (19 Mai 2002)

COMMENT cà ? Vont quand même pas salir le train avec leur whisky. Aller champagne à VOLONTE

[NOTE du restaurant]
_Caviar en supplément avec trois louches maximum par passager.
En ce moment profiter de notre offre 1 bouteille de rosé acheté = 1 baril de rhum (15 litres) offert !
(offre soumise à condition : réservé aux personnes majeures suivant les lois du train MacG c'est à dire toutes celles qui ont plus de 3 ans 1/2, offre à durée limitée : jusqu'au 30ème wagon)_
[/NOTE du restaurant]

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

VOLONTE il en faut pour arrêter de fumer comme un pompier et de boire comme un TROU


_[hors train]
bravo pour le rattrapage     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[hors train]_

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## RV (19 Mai 2002)

TROUver une suite, il y a des fois où ce n'est pas une SINECURE


----------



## yt (19 Mai 2002)

Si ne cure pas que peut bien fair un cure-dent?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

Danton ne demanda rien à Robespierre il savait qu'il n'aurait eu droit qu'à un : 
 NON NON  ET NON !!!


----------



## Crüniac (19 Mai 2002)

NON je ne te quitterais PAS






[pour Oups]
_Le rattrapage ça me connait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
[/pour Oups]

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## salvatore (19 Mai 2002)

- PARfois je me demande comment je résisterai à la torture.
- Toi? Tu plaisantes? Si la gestapo te prenait ta carte de crédit Bloomingdale, tu leur dirais TOUT....

&lt;hors&gt;Annie Hall&lt;/hors&gt;


----------



## RV (19 Mai 2002)

TOUT ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur le sexe sans jamais oser le DEMANDER


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

DEMANDER à un artiste ce qu'il pense
des critiques c'est comme demander à une statue ce qu'elle pense des PIGEONS!


----------



## Crüniac (19 Mai 2002)

MONDE à l'envers, on tourne, on tourne et on sait toujours pas pourquoi la Terre est RONDE






[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## RV (19 Mai 2002)

RONDE comme la table de ces chevaliers qui goûtaient si le vin est BON


----------



## aricosec (19 Mai 2002)

PIGEON comme celui qui crois ganger au CASINO


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Mai 2002)

INOculations de mauresques payés par 'Tanplan, meci bien, c'est que c'est bon, cette MERDE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

MERDE chienne de vie!! Le roman fout le camp aux FRAÎSES!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*MERDE chienne de vie!! Le roman fout le camp aux FRAÎSES!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fraises des champs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Fraises des champs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Champs de mines


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

MINES de déterrés vous aurez les zoulous après la FIESTA!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*MINES de déterrés vous aurez les zoulous après la FIESTA!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fiesta 1,4 TDCi


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Fiesta 1,4 TDCi     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TDCi ou table de fichier incorrect  ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2002)

INCORRECT Señor macinside PERDIDO !


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*INCORRECT Señor macinside PERDIDO !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Perdido ou dido la chanteuse ?


----------



## Crüniac (19 Mai 2002)

CHANTEUSE d'une NUIT


----------



## RV (19 Mai 2002)

NUIT, un mot qui, il me semble, revient souvent. En tout cas il est de nouveau là et il faut bien faire AVEC


----------



## CHAUCRIN (19 Mai 2002)

A VECteur ailé qui transmet agent infectieux,D.D.T ou chasse mouches  il faut OPPOSER


----------



## Crüniac (19 Mai 2002)

POSER son verre de martini sur la plage à CANNES


----------



## minime (19 Mai 2002)

Cannes et son bunker, non merci


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

Merci à tous pour cette magnifique Aes sous le soleil.
_[hors sujet] comment ça il n'y avait pas de soleil? [/hors sujet]_


----------



## Crüniac (20 Mai 2002)

SOLEIL s'en va les nuages ARRIVENT


----------



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

Arrivée d'air chaud





[19 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2002)

CHAUD comme l'écrin ou je cherche a trouver le PLAISIR


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*CHAUD comme l'écrin ou je cherche a trouver le PLAISIR







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PLAISIR c'est pas dans le 94 ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Mai 2002)

94 ? Et ta soeur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*94 ? Et ta soeur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Soeur ? j'en ai PAS


----------



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

'PAS le temps de dire "au revoir" je suis en retard en retard en RETARD !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Mai 2002)

TARDivement cela fait des réactions déplacés, seulement bonnes à être jeté aux ORTIES!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2002)

Oh! RTI-re les mains de tes poches!


----------



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

Poche de veau farcie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

Ouvrir la poitrine de veau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Emincer les feuilles de blettes blanchies et bien pressées, les oignons, les coeurs d'artichauts, les courgettes, hacher l'ail et le persil. Faire durcir 6 oeufs durs. Rajouter aux légumes le riz, le petit salé finement haché, 4 oeufs (non cuits)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et le fromage râpé. Mélanger le tout . Remplir la poche de veau avec la farce obtenue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , répartir les oeufs durs entiers dans la farce. Recoudre l'ouverture de la poche à points serrés avec de la ficelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Plonger la poche dans du bouillon de viande et cuire à feu moyen pendant 1h30. Couper la poche en tranches d'un centimètre d'épaisseur et la servir à température ambiante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ou la faire réchauffer au four doux après l'avoir humectée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  d'un peu de beeuuuurerrrkkkkkkk !!!...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (désolé j'ai RENDU...)


----------



## Crüniac (20 Mai 2002)

DU bon PAIN


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

COUPE du MONDE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

MONDialement reconnu comme d'inutilité publique, surtout pendant les périodes d'EXAMENS!!


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

MAINS de nains, doigts de rois, pieds de FÉES


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

FÉErique ce train, qui sait où il va nous ammener... Déjà 27 pages, plus de 670 posts, combiens de posteurs?? Combiens de mots reprit pour la suite?? Combien de sujets se sont perdus, se sont oubliés alors que le train restait en haut de l'affiche?? BRAVISSIMO!!


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

BRAVISSIMO et même bravo a tout ceux qui font bouger les mots,les entremelent et compose des phrases qui nous chantent notre belle LANGUE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2002)

LANGUE de vipère, va!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

Revalorisons nos interventions de quelques points de suspension...


----------



## KillerDeMouches (21 Mai 2002)

VA, cours, vole, et DRAGUES!


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

DRAGUE les filles, prends l'oseille et tire toi. J'en suis resté à WOODY ALLEN


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par KillerDeMouches:
*VA, cours, vole, et DRAGUES!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AARrrrrggghhhhhhh RV m'a tuer ! 





[20 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

HALEINE de CHACAL!!

[hors wagon] Tu t'es fais grillé, Salvador!![/hors wagon]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

CHAT CALme toi la souris est partie avec l'ELEPHANT


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

FANfan la TULIPE

[hors wagon] p'tain ch'uis en forme ce soir!! [/hors wagon]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

TULIPE noire? c'était un film avec Delon, si je ne M'ABUSE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

[HORS TRAIN]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Revalorisons nos interventions de quelques points de suspension...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi, t'as complétement été zappé, mon pauve rantan!!

[/HORS TRAIN]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

MABUSE, docteur Mabuse, à ne pas confondre avec Docteur Jekilde et Mister HILDE!!


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

&lt;hors de moi&gt;bis repetita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;/hors de moi&gt;

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

[hors du train de marchandises] Salvador, il s'est dépassé là dessus, mais je crois que ce n'était pas au bon moment, RV et moi on est en super forme hihihi [/hors du train de marchandises]

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

[encore et toujours hors du TGV]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*&lt;hors de moi&gt;bis repetita    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





&lt;/hors de moi&gt;

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben fallait nous le laisser quand meme.... T'avais fait un truc marrant....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/encore et toujours hors du TGV]

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

HILDE? il avait pas un cabinet ? non je me trompe, il s'agissait de CALLIGARI


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;A la demande générale :

L'éléphant et le serpent 

C'est un elephant qui, pour la premiere fois, rencontre un serpent. Il est tres intrigue...
- mais, dis moi, comment fais tu pour avancer ? t'as pas de pattes !!
- eh ben, tu vois: je rampe et ca me permet d'avancer...
- ah d'accord!...
Et l'elephant continue son chemin... mais il y a encore un truc qui le gene, alors il revient sur ses pas et demande au serpent:
- mais comment fais tu pour te reproduire, t'as pas de couilles !!
- maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiis tu fais chier! j'en ai pas b'soin... j'ponds des oeufs et pi c'est tout ! (pas tres bon caractere le serpent, faut dire)
- ah d'accord...
L'elephant repart... et fait encore demi-tour, ronge de curiosite:
- 'scuse encore une fois... mais comment tu fais pour manger? t'as pas de mains!
- j'eeeeeeeen aii pas besoin... j'ouvre la gueule comme ca... super grand... et j'avale ma proie direct.
- la vache quoi! (bon il est un peu con aussi l'elephant, mais il est jeune, l'est jamais alle a l'ecole etc...)
- ok! ok! mais alors... tu rampes, t'as pas de couilles, t'as une grande gueule... tu serais pas chef par hasard?	&lt; / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

&lt;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;c'est pas moi m'sieur c'est le serveur qui pète les plombs !	&lt; /  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

[hors du train de marchandise] Ben voilà!! On l'a même en double!! hihihi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Bon, Caligari, caligari.... heuuu... [/hors du train de marchandise]


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

ARIcosec a DISPARU ?

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;ouf ! failli le rater ce train &lt; / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Mai 2002)

GALLIGARI tenta d'attraper la cuisse d'orc que dévorait le TROLL

@+

Guillaume

[hors train]
P-S. : désolé j'suis en train d'écouter le donjon de naheulbeuk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/hors train]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

DISPARU, comme le "calig" de CALIGARI


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

[sniff] cette fois c'est à mon tour, mais je ne suis pas le seul!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/sniff]

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

Garibaldi n'a plus de chemise.
[message du controleur]Vous êtes prier de vous assoir à la place figurant sur votre billet sinon je me verrai dans l'obligation de vous dresser une amende.[/message du controleur]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

AMENDE honorable qu'il a fait le passager surpris par le CONTROLEUR


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*AMENDE honorable qu'il a fait le passager surpris par le CONTROLEUR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[message]RV, arrête de boire à la paille, tu sautes des lignes![/message]


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

[message]RV, arrête de boire à la paille, tu sautes des lignes![/message]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[message]suis pas seul, j'en connais un qui se fait des noeuds dans les noms propres, la paille dans le nez tu risques pas de louper une ligne[message]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

MISE d'origine, un serpent... Résultat, un train qui déraille... Allez COMPRENDRE??


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

COMPRENDRE le train c'est déjà BEAUCOUP


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

BEAUCOUP de monde dans le train, ça se bouscule au portillon

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

PAIN au levain de ma grand MERE


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2002)

MERE Denis manque bien dans le paysage audiovisuel français. Mere Denis nous somme tous orphelins...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

L'UN sans l'autre ça ne vaut pas le COUP!!


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;on dirait que l'heure de pointe est passée... tous au pieu déjà ? c'est vrai, y'a école demain &lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

PORTILLON de la porte des lilas
ou m'attendais la belle lola
que je prenais par le bras
et l'emmenait a OPERA


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

OPERA la magie de ce forum, elle craqua à tes ATTAQUES!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (21 Mai 2002)

Ah, taque sur les tibia gauche du défenseur, c'est pas beau, pas beau, comme geste !


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

GESTE rapide d'aricosec pour prendre le coeur de la belle lola, il en fallait plus pour celle ça mais arico n'était pas complètement SEC


----------



## cham (21 Mai 2002)

C'est qu'il en a à revendre le gaillard !


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

ARICOSEC fan CLUB





_[wagon bar]
désolé pour la fixation avec aricosec
qu'est-ce qui m'arrive ?
[/wagon bar] _


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

CLUB des défenseurs du train que nous feront monter a la page 100 pour ennuyer ALEM et tous ceux qui veulent notre PEAU





poil au modérateur malveillant


----------



## Crüniac (21 Mai 2002)

PEAU rouge ou blanc BEC


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

BALLE PAS VÉloce, il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, elle va bientôt tellement s'EXITER!!


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

S'EXITER comme TANPLAN quand grosminette passe prés de sa QUEUE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DEUX SAC HEUreusement j'avais car on m'a volé le PREMIER....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2002)

premier peut-être, mais tout de même, quelle tête de lard...


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

L'ardoise du sieur Aricosec ne sera plus, dorénavant, acceptée, sauf versement et donc règlement de la dite somme, trop monstrueuse pour être donnée en pature aux oreilles sensibles de nos congénères.


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2002)

Cons génèrent conneries.


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2002)

Cons génèrent conneries.


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2002)

Connerie de putain de merde d'explorer qui m'a foutu deux messages ! Bordel fait chier !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Connerie de putain de merde d'explorer qui m'a foutu deux messages ! Bordel fait chier !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

chié po poli d'porler comme cha!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

[zut] Grillé par Alèm... Hé ben ça alors!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/zut]

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

CHAtoillant, ces bijoux dont rèvent les protagonistes du roman/POLAR!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Polaroïde de jeanba.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

J'EN BAve de BONHEUR!!


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

BONHEUR d'être dans un train en partance pour les milles POSTS


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

L'EMILE POSTera-t-il sa lettre à Paris où à SAINT-OUEN??


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2002)

OuuuiiIIIIIiinnnnnn, maman, il m'embête le monsieur avec son grand imper'


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

UN PÈRE a des choses à dire à ses enfants. Une mère a des choses à leur MONTRER...


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

MON TRES cher, vous êtes en forme ce soir ENCORE


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

ENCORE et toujours remettre le couvert,non ma belle ya des jours ou j'préfére L'ENFER


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Bec de gaz sous lequel aricosec bat le pavé ...


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

L'ENFERmement est un signe des temps, de notre temps. C'est beau dommage ce n'est pas de moi pais de Leo FERRE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

FER ET charbon, je ne cherche même plus qu'est-ce que je peux inventer, je suis trop fatigué, merde, je dois me lever à 7h30, y a plus qu'a aller au LIT...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

LIbre d'aller au lit quand tu veux petit coquin. D'ailleurs, je ne tiens plus debout et je me lève plus tôt que toi. Je vais donc de pas dans les PLUMES

[22 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

PLUME o ma plume, pourquoi me faire subir tant de soirées, le supplice de la page BLANCHE


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

BLANCHE comme une oie ce n'était pas le cas de lola la SALOPE


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*BLANCHE comme une oie ce n'était pas le cas de lola la SALOPE



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOPEtte d'or c'est moi mais Lopettes à vie seront ceux qui n'oseront pas continuer ce sujet!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

LOPEtte d'or c'est moi mais Lopettes à vie seront ceux qui n'oseront pas continuer ce sujet!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SUJET à en perdre la RAISON !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Raison de plus pour remetttre du charbon dans la chaudière.


----------



## Crüniac (22 Mai 2002)

HIER ma souris m'a laché, la vie est dure sans SOURIS






[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Devoir de réserve dont on se passerait bien si nous n'étions pas à la merci d'un malotru...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Devoir de réserve dont on se passerait bien si nous n'étions pas à la merci d'un malotru...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ô truie que je n'ai su égorger


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

GORGE Éminament belle... Bou... bon, je deraille moi... Attention attention, le train REPART!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

Répartition équitable des bénéfices engrangés lors de l'Aricosecthon qui fut un véritable fiasco, poil au bourico!


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

RICO qui a la dalle en PENTE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

PEN Toute (prononcer pan toute) est un expression québécoise qui signifie "du tout" exemple : ca me plait pas pen TOUTE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

TOUTE expression non franco-française est considéré comme passagère clandestine est est priée de descendre au prochain ARRET

[hors Thalis] je déconne, bien sûr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors Thalis]

[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## RV (23 Mai 2002)

ARRETons nous plus souvent, ce train va trop vite, ce train va trop FORT


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

FORTement mais sans violence, pourquoi s'arreter ou freiner en si bon CHEMIN??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## RV (23 Mai 2002)

CHEMIN faisant elle rencontra trois CAPITAINES


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

TROIS CAPITAINES s'en allaient sur la mer
Trois chevaliers s'en revenaient par la TERRE






[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## RV (23 Mai 2002)

TERRE d'asile dit-il lorsqu'il y met le pied après une navigation de trois ans. C'est peut-être la BRETAGNE ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

LA BRETAGNE, rien que d'y penser, je défaille!!
La plage, le vent marin, mon cur déraille!!
Une fille, blonde ou belle, un sourire
Un air de Bignou, ou d'une quelconque lyre
Tout ça sonne tellement carte postale c'est irréel
Pourtant à chaque retour, on le retrouve, bien RÉEL.






 (bof pour la fin...)


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

REEL comme la poesie de YANN quand il se decide a en PONDRE


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

100 sourires vaudront toujours plus que 100 baisers.
Mais un baiser vaudra mieux que 100 sourires...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2002)

BAISER c'est une fleur qui qui carese mes LEVRES


----------



## RV (23 Mai 2002)

SOURIS c'est pour la PHOTO


----------



## minime (23 Mai 2002)

Pondre 31 pages de posts aléatoires sans jamais se lasser, c'est fort !


----------



## salvatore (23 Mai 2002)

PONDRE chaque jour sa prose ferroviaire pour faire avancer le  SCHMILBLICK

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;non, rien...&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;


----------



## salvatore (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*PONDRE chaque jour sa prose ferroviaire pour faire avancer le  SCHMILBLICK

&lt;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;non, rien...&lt;/   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;GASP &lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;


----------



## salvatore (23 Mai 2002)

C'EST FORcément sur moi que ça tombe ! mais pourquoi tant de HAINE ?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*100 sourires vaudront toujours plus que 100 baisers.
Mais un baiser vaudra mieux que 100 sourires...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sous rire, il y a la plage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*SOURIS c'est pour la PHOTO*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

photographique c'est ma manière de voir!


----------



## maousse (23 Mai 2002)

n-ième post sur un sujet qui en devient irréel...


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

ET ELLE, cette cochonne, toujours prête à fourrer son groin dans la laitue ???


----------



## Crüniac (23 Mai 2002)

L'EST-TU ? Je le SUIS.


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2002)

Suivez mon raisonnement :
-Tes laitues naissent-t-elles ?
-Oui mes laitues naissent.
-Si tes laitues naissent, mes navais naitront.


----------



## Crüniac (23 Mai 2002)

ON ira tous au PARADIS


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

Pas radine la bougresse, mais pas très non plus "généreuse"...!


----------



## Crüniac (23 Mai 2002)

EUX SE souviennent de cette FEMME


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Ame d'anges ont les enfants à la naissance


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

VIL est la marmotte dans sa caverne


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

[déraillé]Vilaines trognes que les vôtres!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/déraillé]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Vautre monumentale, journée fugale

(attention cette phrase ne veut rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par le chapelier fou]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

[hors RER] Oups, complètement grillé... [/hors RER]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

Rendons à Cesar ce qui est à Cesar. C'est le Chapelier le premier, c'est lui qu'il faut suivre!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*VIL est la marmotte dans sa caverne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

VERNissage de la collection de photos d'ALEM!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

[hors métro] Ouille ouille ouille, pauvres serveurs.. Ils rament, ils rament pour faire avancer le train!! [/hors métro]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

Alèm, mon p'tit bouchon...!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

BOUCHONS du vendredi soir, vous préferez ceux qui sentent les pots d'echapements, où ceux qui font "_pooop_" et des BULLES??!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2002)

Bulldozer pour jardiner mes tomates, sous-marin pour pêcher des oursins.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

DES OURS, UN ours.... Alors pouquoi pas des chevaux, un chevaux, ou des australopitèques un AUSTRALOPITÈQUE*S* ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

AUSTRALO... P'IS PT'ETRE que tu pensais ralentir le train avec un mot pareil ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

Ceci dit, il a bien failli dérailler avec ma suite plutôt merdique !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

[hors train couchettes] les gros mots n'étant pas acceptés, je prend pareil comme mot à suivre [/hors train couchettes]

PAREIL que lui, tu n'en trouvera pas, et HEUREUSEMENT!!


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

HEUREUSEMENT que la langue française est riche et celle de lola DOUCE


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

Douce et fondante à la fois mais déjà en "main" hélas!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

D'OU CE superbe Apolon vendu quelques centimes aux ENCHERES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

ET LAS je quitte le train d'avoir répondu trop lentement !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

EN chair et en OS!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

OH, CE n'est pas que ce train est fou, mais il me semble DECHANTÉ...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

DES CHAMPS TELlement jolis...
Des villes tellement pourries...
Il n'y a qu'une chose à dire ici

Tout sera bientôt FINI...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

"NI pour, ni contre, bien au CONTRAIRE"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

CON, TRÈS RElaxé, l'imbécile alluma son cigare avec une braise FUMANTE...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

HANTé par ce monde, où le futile devient utile, l'utile essentiel, et l'essentiel payant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle ère de CHIENS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

QUEL AIR DE CHIEN battu avait cet homme devant la réalité du monde qui l'encourageait à retrouver ses chimères cauchemardesques plus tranquilles et moins profanes que celles qui le guettaient dans les ténèbres de la société MODERNE !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

SOCIETÉ MODERNE,
Société en berne...
L'évolution stoppée
Nivélation autorisée
Mais par le bas
Grace à toi
Car tu te laisse entrainer
Comme un train TÉLÉGUIDÉ...


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

Guider par la faim, l'oppossum se met en mouvement, mais lentement


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

LENTEMENT comme mon salopard de beauf ,pour me rendre mon FRIC .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

MENsonges et vérités, tortures et tartiflettes, tels sont les méandres inconscients qui structurent l'esprit de l'homme d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

[hors rails] on oublie [/hors rails]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2002)

Lentement, il descendit la pente en se disant : je ne la remonterais pas à vélo !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

[hors rails aussi] on oublie tout comme le reste... Alala, ce train alors, ill nous fait des frayeurs parfois [/hors rails aussi]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2002)

Lentement il descendit la pente et se demanda : je voudrais pas la remonter à vélo !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*LENTEMENT comme mon salopard de beauf ,pour me rendre mon FRIC .



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On repart de là....

RIC rac, le train repard ENFIN!!


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

Enfin nous ne sommes pas laissé sur le quai


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

QU'EST-ce que t'en dit!! Que du bien, videment!! 
Youpie, et en attendant le prochain déraillement, éclatez VOUS!!


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

vouvoyez moi, je ne demande que ça, mon cher breton


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

BRETON, ce fameux peintre, là?? Oui bien sur que je le vouvoie, je n'oserais pas être trop FAMILIER!!


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Familièrement parlant, cet arrière-train est à se taper le cul par TERRE


----------



## RV (24 Mai 2002)

TERminus tout le monde descends sauf ceux qui veulent que ce train aille encore plus loin, jusqu'au bout du monde et à TIRE-D'AILES


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

D'elles ou d'elle, un baiser ne saurait me suffire..


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

suffirait qu'on le secousse pour qu'y MOUSSE


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

ESSENCE de JOJOBA


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

BAtman, il est trop fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!,


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

FORMIDABLE Spiderman vient juste de passer à coté de chez MOI


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

mou, ce n'était pas vraiment la texture attendue...


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

MOItiè homme, moitié robot : bioman !

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par le chapelier fou]


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

MAN je suis sideré comme une LOUTRE

[Hors TTGV]
pourquoi tu as changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/Hors TTGV]

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Rat tendu cherche souris relax pour relation libérée


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

libérée de toute entente cordiale, notre amitié finit par être amusante...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

LOUTRE qui est un mammifère* carnivore*, de la famille des mustélidés, comme la marte, le putois, la fouine, l'hermine, le vison, la belette, le BLAIREAU.


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

AMUSANTE comme le chapeau de MARGOT


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

BLAIREAU des champs ou des VILLES


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

MARGOT dégraffe son corsage pour donner la gougoutte à SANCHO


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

[///PLOUF!! FIT DANS L'EAU MON POST///]







  z'aimais mieux la version original   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[///PLOUF!! FIT DANS L'EAU MON POST///]

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

"sang chaud pour meurtre de sang froid", encore un bon nanard....


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Or un bon "NA !" n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un cinglant "NON, NON et NON !"

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*"sang chaud pour meurtre de sang froid", encore un bon nanard....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[/pour Maousse]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARNARD pour info trouvé via google
n. m. 
[ARGOT] Syn. de tacot. Une vieille machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/pour Maousse]


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*

[/pour Maousse]    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NARNARD pour info trouvé via google
n. m. 
[ARGOT] Syn. de tacot. Une vieille machine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/pour Maousse]     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[hors train]
nanard, c'est pas ce qu'on dit pour un film tout pourri avec kim basinger(je crois, je suis pas sûr...)???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/hors train]


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

n'ont et n'ont mais vraiment alors aucune chance d'arriver au bout du nombre de pages maximum d'un sujet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

[hors train]
nanard, c'est pas ce qu'on dit pour un film tout pourri avec kim basinger(je crois, je suis pas sûr...)???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/hors train]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[/toujours hors train]

voit par toi-même ici!

sinon pour un film pourri on peut dire "c'est un navet"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/toujours hors train]

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

[encore hors train]

regarde aussi par là, à la lettre "n".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je te l'accorde, j'ai peut-être pris un sens abusif du terme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/encore hors train]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

SUJET clos pour ce soir! Bonne nuit ETOILEE!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## minime (24 Mai 2002)

Et toi lé poète, où as tu appris à danser avec les mots ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

LES MOTS, les maux et les meaux sont toujours là
Ici Arico est chez lui, libérer les mots est un bas
De femme attirant tous les hommes ici BAS...


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

BAS dans l'oubliette des mots PERDUS


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

PERDUS éperdus sont les hommes sans FEMMES


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

FEMME d'un jour mais belle pour TOUJOURS


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

Toujours libre comme l'air.


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

L'air de rien il monte dans le train en marche et sans payer.
Mais j'espère que les contrôleurs veillent au grain.


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Grincheux ne veut pas céder sa place à la Schtroumpfette






[24 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## minime (24 Mai 2002)

Schtroumpfette, quel effet vous me faites


----------



## Crüniac (24 Mai 2002)

FAITES attention dans les wagons il y a du trafic de RIZ


----------



## salvatore (24 Mai 2002)

Ripaille et soulografie non-stop au wagon-bar


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

C'EST beauté que ces enchainements
S'enroulant sans heur continuellement
On a chacun nos trucs et astuces,
Pour reprendre au saut la puce
Personne n'a envie de le rater
Le train du bar MAC GÉ!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2002)

Génération issue de l'impossible à laquelle rien ne sera impossible...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

UN POT?? SI?? BLanc ou rosé, mon bigounet?? A moins que tu prefère une MAURESQUE!!


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

est-ce que vous prendrez l'apéro au bar ou à la PLACE ?


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

MORT est ce que je suis,être ou ne pas être VIVANT ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*est-ce que vous prendrez l'apéro au bar ou à la PLACE ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PLACE au grand, au seul et unique ... YANN-BLEIZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

YANN ! B(L)AISSE le son de ta chaine hi-fi !


----------



## BBen (25 Mai 2002)

... y fit pourtant pas grand chose, et pourtant...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

ET POUR TANT de bonheur, je ne sais comment réagir
etre aimé, est-ce mieux que d'aimer, ou est-ce pire??
Le bonheur est dans le près
Ou dans l'être aimé?
L'oiseau est reparti comme il est venu...
En volant et oui, il n'y a pas de cul
Dans ces histoires, je n'arriverais pas
A les vendre, ça n'en vaut pas
La minute de forfait que j'use ainsi
Poil au... ZIZI!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

[hors train éléctrique de mon enfance] Oups qu'est-ce qui se passse, on croit que ca marche pas, puis ca marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/hors train éléctrique de mon enfance]

[24 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;c'est la pleine lune, les Yann-Bleiz se multiplient à vue d'oeil !&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

ozizi... ozaza... blabli blabla... n'importe quoi!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

N'IMPORTE QUOI, mais pas n'importe COMMENT!!

[hors train] et merde à Chimera [/hors train]


----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

comment savoir quand on arrivera si l'on ne sait pas où on VA


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

Où ON VA?? Mon cher, si tu ne le sais pas, c'est que tu n'est pas encore aller assez LOIN!!


----------



## Crüniac (25 Mai 2002)

BAR surpeuplé ? Non on est juste un peu COINCÉ


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

Loue un âne. C'est pas rapide mais le paysage mérite le coup d'oeil.


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

LOIN de moi l'idée de vous empêcher de prendre le TRAIN


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Loue un âne. C'est pas rapide mais le paysage mérite le coup d'oeil.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LE COUP D'OEIL, c'est un coup qui fait très mal, non mais sans BLAGUE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[hors TGV atlantique] Ben mon Rico, tu te laisse souvent griller en ce moment!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors TGV atlantique]


----------



## Crüniac (25 Mai 2002)

A gueule ouverte il le mangea tout CRU


----------



## maousse (25 Mai 2002)

cru ou cuit, c'est toujours bon le chou


----------



## Crüniac (25 Mai 2002)

CHOUX de BRUXELLES


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

BRUlle EXCEL ! Brule Word ! Brule Cro$oft ! 

Billou ne passeras PAS !!


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

PAS de quoi en faire un PLAT


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

peut-on savoir où on va si je vous dit [caen]


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*PAS de quoi en faire un PLAT*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PLAT de cote,moi je vous parle plat de cote comme disait SERRAULT dans un célébre FILM

___________________________________________________




&lt;sur le marche pied&gt; oui YANN je me fait griller,RANTAN est plus jeune,MARCATOR a loupé la correspondance,il fait beau&lt;sautant sur le quai&gt;











[25 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

FILM de mes rêves, le Roman/Polar de MacG avec René La CANNE


----------



## starbus (26 Mai 2002)

La canne à bière


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

Habits hier, mais nu demain !


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

Deux mains, deux pieds, où est le problème ?


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

PROBLEME incroyable ! Par tous les pépins de la pomme de Newton, qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ici ? Il y a bien ses deux mains ses deux pieds mais il perdu la tête, je vais en parler à ZUZETTE


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

ZUZETTE disait la fille du bois de boulogne qui proposait un lingus pompus a ses clients,avec un cheveu sur la LANGUE


----------



## salvatore (26 Mai 2002)

la langue la plus parlée dans le monde étant la langue étrangère, qu'attend-on pour l'enseigner dans les ECOLES ?

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

colle et scotch ne font pas bon ménage, foi de monteur sur bande


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

BANDE de rigolo va! svp viendez voir m'aider par LA !


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

LA ou tu est je ne peus venir
dans une minute le train va PARTIR


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

PARTIR pour des contrées lointaines où seul les plus braves peuvent nous suivre (y'en a quand même beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), en avant vers la page 100, elle nous ATTEND


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

ATTEND depuis une éternité dans le wagon n° 001855 , mais ne désespère pas, tout arrive un jour ou l'AUTRE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

AUTRE part, en ce moment, quelqu'un est en train de se dire
_ah! si je me ferais une PIZZA_






[/hors sujet]
oups personnelement je ne peut t'aider j'utilise pas IE
[/hors sujet]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

PIZZA marguerite de chez la Félicia, non loin D'ICI


[/hors train]
merci Crüniac d'y avoir mis un oeil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sur le quai]

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## macator (26 Mai 2002)

Ici ou la bas, il n'y a pas de difference


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

DIFFERENCE de TAILLE


----------



## maousse (26 Mai 2002)

tailleur de menhirs, c'est vraiment un métier de gaulois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

TAILLons nous VITE!!


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

Vite ! de la confiture sur le MUSEAU !

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 &gt;et zut&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*tailleur de menhirs, c'est vraiment un métier de gaulois*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

GO, l'oie s'en va en GUERRE!!


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

GUERRE des posts, le facteur le plus rapide vaincra !!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

VINGT CRAchins ne me feront pas renier ma patrie, mais vingt crades, ça ne fera jamais très PROPRE...

[hors TGV] y a pas de rapport, cherchez pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/hors TGV]


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

20 cracheurs de posts à la minute, comment voulez-vous prendre le train en MARCHE...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;la preuve !&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

[sur le quai de la gare!!]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...

hihihi... Aller!! Faut y aller maintenant mon p'tit 'vator!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sur le quai de la gare!!]


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

Proprement injuste !   ch'uis sûr d'être plus loin du serveur que vous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  vous êtes assis sur un backbone ou QUOI ?

&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;lalalèèrheu bisque bisque rageeeuu&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

QUOI de MIEUX


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

MIEUX vaut tard que JAMAIS


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

JAMAIS je n'arreterai d'accrocher des wagons au train du PLAISIR


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

SIR que va-t-on faire de toutes ces demoiselles AFFOLEES ?






[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

Ah ! Folle, hé ! Ne vois-tu donc pas dans quelle état tu me mets ?


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

METTEZ les mains dans le CHARBON


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

LE CHAR BON, dans Ben Hur, c'était LEQUEL??


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

C'est tel quel qu'il faut me prendre : moi, yé né changerais PAS !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

JE RAIE PAS les disques qui me PLAISENT!!


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

PLAISANTERIE a part les ami(e)s la page 100 nous attends alors ramenez vos AMI(E)S


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

AMIga, amiga, est-ce que j'ai une tête d'AMIGA!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

JAMAIS l'amour un jedi ne doit CONNAITRE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

[Hors Train] Putain... je suis trop con... On va mettre ca sur le dos de la fatigue ou encore du temps de chargement... Veuillez acceptez mes plus plattes excuses [/Hors Train]


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*AMIga, amiga, est-ce que j'ai une tête d'AMIGA!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une tête d'ami gallinacé ne pourra jamais avoir de dents et toujours picorer...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

CORÉE, c'est pas ce pays dont on parle beaucoup ces derniers TEMPS??


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

TANpis pour vous, si vous n'aimez pas le foot : dans une semaine, ce seras : "Allez les BLEUS !"






[26 mai 2002 : message édité par BBen]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

BLEU blanc rouge c'est la couleur de mon drapeau, même si un drapeau en noir et blanc trône à ces COTÉS


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

COTé d'mon coeur c'est la bretagne mon yann
coté drapeau les trois couleurs c'est BEAU


----------



## salvatore (27 Mai 2002)

bord de mer en vue! contôleur, distribuez les SCAPHANDRES





[27 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

FENDRE les deserts, escalader les tempêtes,  traverser les montagnes, l'être humain doit savoir se DÉPASSER...


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

Dépasser l'heure prescrite fait inverser les mots de ses expressions...


----------



## minime (27 Mai 2002)

Expression corporelle. Exemple: "Pan dans ta gueule !"


----------



## RV (27 Mai 2002)

GUEUX LEvez-vous, marchez et tous ensemble allez Place de Grève où on y malmène vos SEMBLABLES


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

sans blablas et chichis, la vie est bien plus agréable...


----------



## Crüniac (28 Mai 2002)

OIE sauvage lachée dans le train FOU


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

FOIE de porc en gelée était le met raffiné des romains RICHES


----------



## BBen (28 Mai 2002)

RICHE, il faut l'être, quand on est MAC-MANIAQUE !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*OIE sauvage lachée dans le train FOU*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

FOUS ils sont Arico et BBEN!


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2002)

maniaco-dépressifs ils sont, maniaco-dépressifs ils resteront...

&lt;hors-train&gt;  En fait, rico, faut le comprendre, foie il le prononce fouhhha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Compris l'homme mystère ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;/hors-train&gt;

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;L'homme mystère, encore..&gt;:
*FOUS ils sont Arico et BBEN!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BEN pourquoi vous vous entetez à pas répondre aux bons wagons... Y en a qui déraille, je t'ai à l'il, attention à toi, MAOUSSE!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*maniaco-dépressifs ils sont, maniaco-dépressifs ils resteront...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


RESTERONT dans ce train sans fin... filant sans filet vers un univers encore inconnu et NU...






[27 mai 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

[hors train qui part complétement en quenouille...]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*RESTERONT dans ce train sans fin... filant sans filet vers un univers encore inconnu et NU...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, alors personne ne veut se remettre sur les rails?? Bouuu, bouhouhouuu, pourquoi personne m'écoute??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

[/hors train qui part complétement en quenouille...]


----------



## salvatore (28 Mai 2002)

Nuit cosmique frisquette, on s'les gèle dans le cyberespace. Ah non y'a p'us d'saison madame !






&lt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;veers l'infiniiiiii et au delààààààààà !!&lt;/  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &gt;

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2002)

ma dame est plus forte, elle a plus de pions !


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Able à sion du foie...


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

PION prend TOUR

((((((((hors parti ,fallait regarder l'échiquier  ! )))))))))))


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2002)

tour à tour, le disque creuse son sillon


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

SILLON du bois, ami(e)s créoles


----------



## BBen (28 Mai 2002)

MY CRAY ? AOL, même eux, n'en veulent PLUS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

PLUS que 62 wagons à la CON


----------



## Crüniac (28 Mai 2002)

CON de wagons ah ! ça non sûrement pas madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?, mademoiselle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?, MONSIEUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

[zut!!] Ouuuuppppssss [/zut!!]

MONSIEUR n'aime que les gentes DAMOISELLES!!

(hihihi)

[28 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

DAMOISELLES arrêtez de cueillir des GROSEILLES


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2002)

GROSEILLES que l'inconnue posteur a voulu cueuillir et qui s'est casser la gueule du TRAIN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

TRAIN en marche. Il stoppa net quand l'arico tira sur la BRETELLE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*SILLON du bois, ami(e)s créoles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Super , je contribue au Train avec mon ami Chapo et mon ami Créole!
Je suis content , j'ai compris le système! Je laisse un message et le Train s'agrandit!
Super Love comme concept!
Par contre j'ai po tout lu depuis le début!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

...

[hors train envahit de nouveaux passagers] désolé, Homme Tronc, mais t'as pas encore pigé complètement le concept...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors train envahit de nouveaux passagers]

[28 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*SILLON du bois, ami(e)s créoles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Super je contribue au Train avec mon amis Chapelier et mon ami Créole!
Je suis content, j'ai compris le système: je laisse un message pour fair avancer le Train!
Super Love comme concept!
Par contre j'ai po tout lu depuis le début!


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

JOIE perdue de Yann mais elle sera vite retrouvée après une cure de SOMMEIL


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;l'inconnue&gt;:
*TRAIN en marche. Il stoppa net quand l'arico tira sur la BRETELLE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TELs des fous, les posteurs-traineurs se déchirent en zappant des WAGONS!!


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

des wagons et des hommes ne peuvent faire bon ménage


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

MENAGE à TROIS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

TROIS avec moi dans le compartiment du 38ème wagon ça DECHIRE


----------



## BBen (29 Mai 2002)

A TROIS c'est mieux qu'a DEUX !! 


&lt;hors train :&gt; c'était une spécial-décicace pour HAL1 et  thebiglebowsky !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  &lt;hors train &gt;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

TROIS petits  chat, trois petit chats, trois peti chat chat chat. Chapeau de paille chapeau de pail chapeau de paille paile paille
[hors train]elle était facile celle là....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/hors train]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

AILLE, je crois que l'on en a un peu marre de mes conneries... Il va falloir s'auto-MODERER


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

MODERER le train pour un service d'efficacité et de sécurité, les passagers et passagères se font rares, mais les passagers clandestins, j'espère pour eux qu'ils nous font juste une crise PASSAGÈRE


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

pas sages, hérétiques, arrêtez de blâmer les invités !!


----------



## RV (29 Mai 2002)

INVITEZ-vous, si vous gênez, on vous le fera SAVOIR


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

savoir ses limites est une faculté nécessaire


----------



## RV (29 Mai 2002)

NECESSAIRE et insuffisante. Il faut être beaucoup plus EXIGEANT


----------



## Blob (29 Mai 2002)

exi geant de fer c un bon film d'animation ca


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

ça coule de source !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

ANNIE MATION ça en jette. Vous avez acheté son nouveau CD ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

COOL ! DEUX SOURCES peuvent expliquer mon erreur (et oui encore une) le décallage horraire ou alors ce Maousse à remonté le TEMPS....


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

tant va la cruche a l'eau qu'a la fin elle se casse


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

casse toi


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

toi toi mon toi, toi toi mon toi, mon toi


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

toi aussi ??


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

si tu veux


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

veux les mille


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

voeux à vendre pour génie en perdition !!

&lt;hors train&gt; barbarella est une serial-posteuse !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 &lt;/hors-train&gt;

[29 mai 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

l'Emile de Rousseau


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

sot-qui-l'y-laisse


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

laisse tomber


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

tomber la neige


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

la neige de printemps n'est jamais plus douce sous les spatules


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2002)

j'aurais aimé être un artiste, qu'est-ce que j'raconte ??? 
j'aurais aimé avoir le millième, paraît qu'on touche 5000 euros, la je suis las (lasse car je suis une fille) on verra demain
les 50 000 euros c'est ALEM et FICELLE qui les versent, ouais, oauis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 mai 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

sous les spot hululent les chouettes les plus téméraires


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Tes mères hèrrent dans la nuit froide et glaciale


----------



## Crüniac (29 Mai 2002)

GLACIAL cette MENTHE


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2002)

cette menteuse finira mal...


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

mal foutu et fier de l'être


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

L'Etre et le Néant... Passionnant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

NAN nan nan et nan... Pendant un moment je me suis pris pour MANON...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

MA nonantième année est encore LOIN


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

Loin des yeux, loin du cur...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

COEUR de GLACE


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

glace ou pierre, il est toujours aussi froid !!


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2002)

FROID comme les pieds sans ma POUPEE

(hors tout,merde encore du sexe,je vais me faire moderer)


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

POUPEE psychédélique qui ne pense qu'a TRICOTER


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

tricoter les mots est un plaisir comme un autre


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*tricoter les mots est un plaisir comme un autre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AUTRES choses a dire sur ce sujet mémorable a aproche bientôt les 1000 POSTS ?


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

1000 posts pour entrer dans la légende, 1000 posts pour entrer dans l'HISTOIRE....


----------



## RV (30 Mai 2002)

HISTOIRE d'en rire, histoire d'en parler, peut-être, mais en tout cas, jamais histoire sans PAROLES


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

poster à foison est une bonne solution


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2002)

SOLUTION !deux décilitres de citron,une pincée de poivre,une cuillerée d'huile,a appliquer sur la cuisse de zizou trois fois par JOUR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

EUSSIONS-nous quelque regret à faire exploser ce sujet ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

[grillé]
Solution à prendre avec modération pour ne pas faire trop de vagues dans l'estomac et troubler la bonne digestion d'un crumble à l'échalotte.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Doublé par le maitre..._




[/grillé]

[30 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

[Hors train] Bon sang, j'ai toujours un wagon de retard, moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/Hors train]

JOURnaux le matin, chagrin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

CHAGRIN d'amour c'est réapprendre à sourire
c'est lui dire simplement BONJOUR !


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

tournicoti-tournicoton


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2002)

NI COTON NI LAINE


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*tournicoti-tournicoton   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TOURNICOTON mais ou est la MANZELLE ?


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

l'n-ième post n'est que le millième


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*NI COTON NI LAINE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NI LAINE ET LES GARCONS


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*l'n-ième post n'est que le millième*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux mais bon, bravo t'as gagné 50 000 euros


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

Con comme ses pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

pieds de poule...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

PULitzer n'est pas un prix que je pourrai décrocher facilement


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

FACILEMENT il le dribble et marque un BUT


----------



## maousse (30 Mai 2002)

"butain !" se dit le bostier qui avait berdu un baquet...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

BAQUET de formule UN


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mai 2002)

"ingénu c'est comme ingénieur, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## nato kino (31 Mai 2002)

[grillé]
Un jour, les poules auront des dents, les grenouilles voleront et mon vélo aura des chenillettes.
_encore!!! Deux fois!!! Deux fois de trop...!_




[/grillé]

[30 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

NON, il n'est pas encore l'heure de se COUCHER


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mai 2002)

" Ché la même chanson, mais la différence ché que toi, tu n'es plus là "


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

COUCHÉ 'tanplan !


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>" Ché la même chanson, mais la différence ché que toi, tu n'es plus là " <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La plaine était encore lointaine, il marchait avec peine, il avait la haine, et sa tentative fut encore une fois vaine, il se coupa dans les veines, il se dit non ce n'est pas la peine, il alla chez son amie la BOHÈME

[30 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

son amie la b.hème est quand même vachement moins bien, se dit la merco..

[30 mai 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

MERCO ou pas j'y retourne dans ma benz benz BENZ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

BENZEN donna son nom a son invention : le bec


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

le bec ne s'écrit-il pas bunzen ?


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

ZEN au CLAVIER


----------



## RV (31 Mai 2002)

CLAVIER ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert, ce qui est le cas sur ce FORUM


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

"Bonjour bonjour", dis le cremier à la cremière..


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mai 2002)

Ere du tout informatique ???


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

tic, tac, tic, tac, l'horloge tourne...


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

FORUM où l'aventure nous mène dans les contrées les plus SAUVAGES

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2002)

và, je ne te hais point.


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

point à la ligne et puis c'est tout !!


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

TOUT un monde qui vibre dans le pays des GEISHAS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

PAIN italien, pain  belge, pain dans la geule, baguette ? qu'est ce que je vous sert AUJOURD'HUI ?


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2002)

au jour d'huile, je réponds nuit d'eau..d'eau


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

Doriphores sur une tartine de confiture.


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2002)

Confiture aux cochons..


----------



## RV (1 Juin 2002)

COCHON qui s'en DEDIT


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

DItes-moi, d'ou viens votre PSEUDO ?


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2002)

pseudo d'ici, pseudo d'ailleurs, peu importe !!


----------



## RV (1 Juin 2002)

IMPORTEz tout ce que vous voulez, du moment que cela S'EXPORTE


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2002)

gai chaton vaut mieux que vieux chat tout grincheux...


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juin 2002)

GRINCHEUX et ses six COPAINS


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2002)

La sex-porte n'est-elle pas le français pour x-window...??


----------



## RV (1 Juin 2002)

X-WINDOW ??? tu veux dire une fenêtre ouverte sur le X, c'est parce que tu n'as pas trouvé la porte d'entrée ou l'ENTRANCE DOOR


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juin 2002)

DOOR door door ? Est-ce que j'ai une gueule de Roger MOORE






_houlà !_


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2002)

j'ai mouru quand il m'a tiré dessus


----------



## RV (2 Juin 2002)

RAIE DESSUS ? dessous ? au millieu ? Non vous me l' a faite sur le COTE


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2002)

cote d'agneau, cote de porc, cote de buf, vive la diversité pour le barbecue


----------



## RV (2 Juin 2002)

BARBECUE est de saison, encore faut-il qu'il n'y ait pas trop de vent, sinon cela peut être DANGEREUX


----------



## Blob (2 Juin 2002)

barbecue passionément a la folie... 

pas du tout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2002)

TOUTe recherche d'un héros doit commencer par ce qui est indispensable a tout héros : un ENNEMI


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2002)

_Enemy_ n'a pas le _public_ que l'on croit 


_[hors train]essayez de reprendre la suite réelle des mots, tant pis pour ceux qui se font griller !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/hors train]_


----------



## RV (2 Juin 2002)

CROYez le si vous voulez, mais certains se sont accrochés aux mauvais wagons, va-t-on avoir un train qui reste en rade sur le QUAI ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2002)

QUAI no 1. Voui j'suis en rade dans la rade de mon BLED


----------



## Crüniac (3 Juin 2002)

BLED perdu entre deux forêts et une PLAGE

[02 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2002)

Plage arrière, plage de pub, plage de disque...les vacances donnents envie à tout le MONDE !!


----------



## Crüniac (3 Juin 2002)

MONDIALEMENT connu, le train fera encore 10 tours du monde d'ici les 3 prochaines SEMAINES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

SEMAINEs après semaine, le train, avec son nombre de pages, va finir par battre le RECORD


----------



## Crüniac (3 Juin 2002)

RECORD du monde du plus bel usage de la langue française dans un train international et VIRTUEL


----------



## ederntal (3 Juin 2002)

je sais pas a quoi sa sert mais je met ma contribution a ce post 

enfin si j'ai bien compris c de faire le + long poste possible... et 1 de + gnak gnak!


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*RECORD du monde du plus bel usage de la langue française dans un train international et VIRTUEL*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Virtuelle n'est que l'apparence!

_[hors train]Oh ! les nouveaux ! Ouvrez les yeux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/hors train]_


----------



## Crüniac (3 Juin 2002)

APPARENCE qui vaut le coup d'OEIL


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2002)

Oeil de perdrix dans mon bouillon.


----------



## RV (3 Juin 2002)

[hors train]Grillé par le clebs
GRRRR........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je rentre à pince puis que c'est comme ça[hors train]

[02 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## thant (3 Juin 2002)

OEIL pour oeil, dent pour DENT


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2002)

Bouillon de poule ou bouillon de coq ? La question est posée !!


----------



## RV (3 Juin 2002)

POSEZ le tout sur la table, je reviens le prendre dans 5 MINUTES


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2002)

cinq minutes par-ci, dix minutes par-là.....la nuit fini par défiler à toute allure !


----------



## starbus (3 Juin 2002)

Lure c vraiment paumé comme coin.


----------



## maousse (3 Juin 2002)

Coin du monde qu'il ne vaut mieux pas atteindre


----------



## Crüniac (3 Juin 2002)

ATTEINDRE des sommets à en donner le vertige à HEIDI


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*ATTEINDRE des sommets à en donner le vertige à HEIDI




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HEIDI la petite MONTAGNARDE


----------



## RV (3 Juin 2002)

PIEGES à loup devrait être interdits car cela fait mal à leur PAPATTES


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2002)

Pas pathologique mais presque...


----------



## RV (3 Juin 2002)

PRESQU'île de Quiberon, cela sent l'enbarquement pour Belle-Ile en Mer, vive les VACANCES


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2002)

Vacances,vacances,déja !!!!!
Moi qui viens juste d'arriver...river [echo]


----------



## stephane75 (4 Juin 2002)

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi !


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2002)

VACANCES ? vous avez dit vacances ? bientot trois ans que je ne ais PAS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

PAS si vite les posteurs... relisez bien vos messages avant de les envoyer, sinon je ne sais pas bien ou ce train va nous mener !


----------



## silirius (4 Juin 2002)

MENER les autres n'est pas une mince à faire. Y arriver, c'est le plus simple, le rester, c'est autre CHOSE !

[03 juin 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## archeos (4 Juin 2002)

Oserai je répondre à un sujet si futile après une si longue absence, et alors que des  oliviers webeux veulent l'interdire ?
oui oui


----------



## Crüniac (4 Juin 2002)

MONTAGNARDE qui en a marre de chercher ses brebis ÉGARÉES


----------



## RV (4 Juin 2002)

EGAREES, ou alors mangées par le LOUP


----------



## Crüniac (4 Juin 2002)

LOUPÉ elle avait posé des PIÈGES


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2002)

oui-oui et son grelot est vraiment un ouvrage de référence !


----------



## Crüniac (4 Juin 2002)

REFERENCE la plus SUBLIME


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2002)

SUBLIME sont ces forums et ce train qui ne cesse d'avancer, je viens de monter dans le 43e Wagon et je suis curieux de savoir ou il va nous DEPOSER


----------



## Crüniac (4 Juin 2002)

DEPOSER au fin fond de la page 100 ou plus ENCORE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

EN CORÉ du Sud, il se passe des choses pas très réjouissantes !


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Juin 2002)

Hantée qu'elle est cette maison, je vous dis !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

Distractions assurées à peu de frais.


----------



## Crüniac (5 Juin 2002)

FRAIS ou surgelés si vous avez chaud vous savez où ALLER


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

Aller au grand nord pour du carpaccio de caribou


----------



## Blob (5 Juin 2002)

Allerdamer ou j'fais un malheuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

L'eure est un departent de haute-normandie qui a pour chef lieu Evreux


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Aller au grand nord pour du carpaccio de caribou    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CARIBOU dans la force de l'âge recherche orignagne libertine pour aventure sans tabou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[hors train] Désolé Blob et Simoune, il faut lire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/hors train]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

CARIBOU dans la force de l'âge recherche orignagne libertine pour aventure sans tabou...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TABOU, ni préjugé pour partie de sauts en PARACHUTE !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Crüniac (5 Juin 2002)

CHUTE de très haut niveau sans parachute mais avec un PARAPLUIE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Danse .. à gueule !
(J'allais dire "danse avec les loups" mais c'est moins original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

[pas glop]
Dans ce cas, laissons les au chaud
[pas glop du tout]

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

chaud  ve qui peut


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

chaud devant le train est parti pour un bon boot root !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

[hors train]il semblerait qu'il y ai eu télescopage entre 14h09 et 14h12,toujours en mouvement est le web j'annule mon dernier,désolé[hors train]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

PEUT-être que peut-être vais-je me retrouver un jour assis là-haut sur un petit nuage tout nu comme un sauvage grace à quelques plumes qui m'auront posé là sans savoir trop pourquoi...

[Hors train] Bon sang, mais c'est de qui cette chanson ? [/Hors train]

[Hors TGV] Il y a parfois quelques wagons-doublons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/Hors TGV]


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi donc ne pas utiliser la touche "éditer" pour rattraper ses dérapages...


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

Des rats pas jeunes mais quand même vaillants.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

Vaillant, c'est pas le nom d'un prince ?

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par Simoune]


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simoune:
*Pages 44, 45,46... ce train connaitra-t-il une fin ? et il est ou le wagon restaurant ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[pas glop]Contrôle des billets...! Votre titre de transport n'est plus valable![pas glop glop]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

PRIN' CE p'tit bol d'bouillon, m'ginrchon ! Ca d'crassera l'gôsier !


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juin 2002)

SI hier j'étais au Japon, 1 heure après au Mexique, 3 minutes plus tard au Etas-Unis et enfin 10 minutes après de retour chez moi; quel moyen de locomotion j'ai pris ?
---&gt; Le train MacG bien SUR !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2002)

Pluie de larmes du caribou orignane était un homme


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juin 2002)

HOMME d'influence ou homme qui DANSE

[hors train]
_rupture d'originalité, désolé_
[/hors train]


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

Surdimensionné et en couleur, hollywood n'a qu'à bien se tenir.


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juin 2002)

TENIR enfin le pass pour l'AVENTURE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

TU REpete ta phrase s'il te plait j'ai pas bien ENTENDU


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2002)

ENTENDU mon zcher Wathsone! On vous sonne dès que le train arrive au BUT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*BUT vide mais joueur sans BALLON




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ballon dans lequel il ne faudrait point que je souffle quand j'ai passé la soirée avec Ayin et Zaki!


----------



## Crüniac (8 Juin 2002)

A QUI c'est cette BOUTEILLE ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2002)

bouteille vide et ballon plein de couleurs


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

COULEURS de l'arc en CIEL


----------



## Blob (9 Juin 2002)

ciel, my husband!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2002)

BANDE de moules ! remuez vous !

[08 juin 2002 : message édité par Simoune]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2002)

LES oiseaux sont BLEUS


----------



## maousse (9 Juin 2002)

*******$InAx Ê®®OR #######

(tout comme cruniac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

*******$InAx Ê®®OR #######

[08 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

BLEUS comme tes yeux FATIGUES


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

FATIGUES comme un PARESSEUX


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

PARESSEUX comme un SINGE


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

BUT vide mais joueur sans BALLON


----------



## minime (9 Juin 2002)

Singe paresseux fatigué de la Terre
Cherche place sur Mission to Mars
Pour rapporter coupe du monde
Sur sa planète arc-en-ciel


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

CIEL bleu, nuages gris ou pluie il fait toujours beau ICI


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

ICI comme ailleurs l'ignorance de quelqu'un qui cherche des noises est le meilleurs moyen d'éviter des DILEMMES


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

D'îles aimant le calme, aux villes aimant le bruit le choix est vite FAIT


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2002)

FAIT en toi une raison, elle ne prendra pas ton DESTIN !


----------



## Crüniac (9 Juin 2002)

DESTIN tout tracé mais semé de récoltes DANGEREUSES


----------



## maousse (9 Juin 2002)

récoltes d'ange heureuses ne font pas un ange devenir un saint


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

S'intégrant dans le bar, il pris part à la discussion et fêta son 500ème messages et 3ème ETOILES

***


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

ETOILES des neiges mon coeur AMOUREUX


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

AMOUREUX comme un caribou sous la NEIGE


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

neige en novembre, noël en décembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[09 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté à l'origine par Lolita

quote:

Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
neige en novembre, noël en décembre  

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan] <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

DECEMBRE en hiver, juillet en ETE

[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## kisco (10 Juin 2002)

ETE pieds, REGARDE-LES


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

REGARDE-LES ils marchent comme des PINGOUINS    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Ping ! .... ouin ouin ! Oh pardon !


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

ON vous aura PREVENU


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2002)

Rat prévenu, mais chat alors !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2002)

ALORS là,  il faut le voir pour le croire TheBig a pris le train un DIMANCHE     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juin 2002)

DIMANCHE tarifs spéciaux pour GROUPES


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Juin 2002)

Dimanche j'ai retrouvé ma carte de bus. C'est cool NON ?

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Dimanche j'ai retrouvé ma carte de bus. C'est cool NON ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, je préfère ma carte Orange mais pas mon abonnement Orange


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2002)

Orange, c'est pas du jus ?


----------



## eggman (10 Juin 2002)

Juste Leblanc.
ah bon, il a pas de prénon?
oui, il s'appel Juste Leblanc...
vous connaissez le reste!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

Allez tous en voiture le chtouchtou repart pour un long voyage  
pour info: transmis message depuis la page 22  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2002)

[11 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Juste Leblanc.
ah bon, il a pas de prénom ?
oui, il s'appel Juste Leblanc...
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Leblanc*... est ma couleur *préférée*





[11 juin 2002 : message édité par WhiteMoon]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

//HORS WAGON// désolé, whitemoon ta déraillé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le départ a été annoncé par bebert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //HORS WAGON//

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
* Reste avec nous Lolita !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOLITA pour ne pas la nommée est un mec ou une NENETTE ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]

[23 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

Ne nettoie pas tes pieds si tu veux faire plaisir aux chèvres.


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ne nettoie pas tes pieds si tu veux faire plaisir aux chèvres.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de monsieur seguin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Chèvre feuille pour la 4! un !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

//HORS WAGON//  Oups désolé ! J'ai raté l'atterrissage sur le toit du train ! Faut dire que je vois rien en dessous du vaisseau, faudra y mettre une camera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //HORS WAGON// 

*Ce gain* de motricité nous a permis de voir le train *repartir*


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Juin 2002)

// je prend lequel ?? bon .. alem a posté le premier ...


Seguin ? Celui qui aime se faire fesser avec une PELLE ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

pêle mêle les messages de ce sujet s'accumulent.


hors sujet : pourquoi manon dit non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

//HORS WAGON// Décidément ! Ce coup-ci je me suis trompé de place   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //HORS WAGON// 

*S'accumulent* et se croisent. Mais la volonté permet toujours d'aller de *l'avant*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;med&gt;:
*pêle mêle les messages de ce sujet s'accumulent.


hors sujet : pourquoi manon dit non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

//hors sujet réponse: pour se faire remarquer//


----------



## Crüniac (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WhiteMoon:
*
S'accumulent et se croisent. Mais la volonté permet toujours d'aller de l'avant*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'AVANT du train est endommagé mais c'était juste un SANGLIER


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

//hors sujet// Quel manon alors !! //hors sujet//


----------



## Blytz (13 Juin 2002)

SANGLIER des Alpes ou des Pyrennees?? c est pas la meme CHOSE


----------



## kisco (13 Juin 2002)

CHOSE qui m'intrigue, qui postera ENSUITE


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Juin 2002)

Ensuite, je t'appredrais à bien ranger ta CHAMBRE.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

CHAMBRE pas tes amis si tu veux qu'ils le RESTENT !


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

Reste à savoir si on fait chambre à part ou si on partage la couette...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

COUETTEs de Fifi Brin d'acier HOHO!


----------



## Amiral 29 (14 Juin 2002)

oh oh l'Amiral est de retour des tuamotous!
Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

TUAMOTUS         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    vrai!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben dite il se la coule douce l'Amiral sous les COCOTIERS 











[hors wagon] bienvenu Amiral à la maison! et une p'tite verte pour arosser ton retour!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [hors wagon]

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## Amiral 29 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par oupsy:
*TUAMOTUS vrai !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ben dite il se la coule douce l'Amiral sous les COCOTIERS 









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cocotiers de mon motou ou as tu retrouvé la foto de mon motou???...Avec les 20  on peut se payer un peu de vacances. Avec 30 je demande la Lune!
Kenavo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 taote taravana e


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Lune de miel en photos le paradis TERRESTRE   






[13 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2002)

TERRESTRE, maritime ou VOLANT


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

VOLANT droit vers le bonheur, porté par les ailes de L'AMOUR


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juin 2002)

[14 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*VOLANT de Batmobile : 15  !
Attention, commandes au volant de tirs de missiles non COMPRISES*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups ! Tu as raté mon post Crüniac !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C dommage, ton post était bien. Trouve en un autre, c pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 juin 2002 : message édité par WhiteMoon]


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WhiteMoon:
*VOLANT droit vers le bonheur, porté par les ailes de L'AMOUR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AMOUR pour toujours, mais chacun son TOUR


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2002)

TOUR dans le roman tu as passé avec succès BRAVO


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Braves au combat, sur le champ sont restés.


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

RESTEZ là les gars je REVIENS


----------



## maousse (15 Juin 2002)

Reviens Léon ! J'ai les mêmes à la maison !


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juin 2002)

MAISON dans la PRAIRIE


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Prairie où la Noireaude peut tranquillement déguster quelques paquerettes.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2002)

PAQUERETTES et savourer un préparation d'hortensias de derrière les FAGOTS


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Fagotage subliminal de la pensée abstraite après absorption d'un peyotl.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

LA, Gros Minet, tu as bien répondu. Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, j'ai moi aussi déraillé la première FOIS.


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2002)

Là ? ou ici ? je préfère aller AILLEURS


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Ailleur de tartines grillées, quel dur métier!


----------



## kisco (16 Juin 2002)

Mais t'y es allé pour finir ? ou t'as même pas fini la soirée ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

Sois récompensé pour cette bonne parole!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

Parole donnée n'engage que celui qui l'écoute


----------



## Crüniac (16 Juin 2002)

ECOUTE ce que tu VOIS


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juin 2002)

Ecoute bordel ! Ecoute une fois dans ta VIE !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

vis ta vie, et tu seras heureux, mon fils


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

Peyotl qui me fait voyager au-dessus des nuages bleus, l'esprit en Positive Vibration.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

...

YOplaboummm, c'est dur là de prendre la suite, mon Rantan'!! 

Bon, c'est reparti, en esperant que l'on ne pronnonce ni le t ni le l... Allez, les gars, continuez de prendre le train dans n'importe quel SENS!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gros Minet:
*...YOplaboummm, c'est dur là de prendre la suite, mon Rantan'!! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

//hors wagon// Lolita s'en est sortit haut la main ! //hors wagon//


Vibrations infinies qui m'élèvent jusqu'aux anges


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gros Minet:
*...
YOplaboummm, c'est dur là de prendre la suite, mon Rantan'!! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

//hors wagon//Tu dérailles Gros Minet... tu dérailles c'est l'effet peyotl ou 'tanplan    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //hors wagon//

[15 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

ANGElique Lolita, en effet, j'ai totalement dérailler pour ma premiere (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) participation à ce train... Tant pis, esperons que ca soit bon, LÀ...


----------



## aes (16 Juin 2002)

####
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Fagotage subliminal de la pensée abstraite après absorption d'un peyotl.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben oui, c'est vrai qu'on m'eut bien dit qu'eut un wagon bar dans ce train! Chouette!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



####


----------



## Pingouin rose (16 Juin 2002)

Remon(t') fissa su'l'tracteur, on n'a point fini d'épandre dans l'champ !


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2002)

champêtre pique-nique ou dégueux MacDo, où va votre choix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

CHOIsir celui-là, quelle ERREUR!


----------



## aes (16 Juin 2002)

ERREUR erreur, verre vide.... Attention, verre vide... erreur... Vite, une mauresque avant le Kernel PANIC!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*ERREUR erreur, verre vide.... Attention, verre vide... erreur... Vite, une mauresque avant le Kernel PANIC!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PANIQUE pas papiii, cool reste coool . Tu n'es pas tout seul, il y a foule aujourd'hui sur la terrasse du CAFE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Crüniac (16 Juin 2002)

CAFÉ fait dans l'onctuosité, je n'ai pas GAFFÉ


----------



## minime (16 Juin 2002)

Gaffé du bien de s'éclater au Sénégal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

C'EST 'N' ÉGAL, si on me laisse dormir, m'en fout qu'il DERAILLE!!


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2002)

des rails et des hommes, saga en cours


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2002)

COURT maousse vite... Cache toi dans ton trou ! J'ai cru voir le Gros Gato dans ce WAGON...


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

va gombrendre, charles, je fais ce gue je beux


----------



## kisco (17 Juin 2002)

beurre ou pas sous la confiture ?


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

la confiture, ça colle à la figure...


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

la figure de style de zara nous montre que plus les post son long plus on se rapproche du point G.

[16 juin 2002 : message édité par mtra]


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Génial!

[Non non, je n'ai rien oublié, c'est osé hein?]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Génial ? pas tant que ca...


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

CINEMA de quartier, c'est la faute à DIONNET


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

NET ou pas pas net? à bas internet, à bas la societé de consomation, à bas les croquettes, à bas la clim quand il fait 35°, vive nos ancêtres dans leurs CAVERNES!


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

CAVERNES d'Ali Baba et les 40 voleurs, je pourrai donc dire sesame ouvre TOI


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

Génial!

[_Non non, je n'ai rien oublié, c'est osé hein?_]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

Ni Al Pacino, ni Robert de Niro ne disparaîtront des annales gangsteresques du cinéma !


----------



## maousse (18 Juin 2002)

toit du monde ou monde au balcon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 juin 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## deadlocker (18 Juin 2002)

CONstipé, je l'admet, mais je ne suis pas con à CHIER


----------



## maousse (18 Juin 2002)

paco a chié quand il a eu ça vision pour la station MIR


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

MIRlitons et turlututus, c'est la FETE


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

Génial ? pas tant que ca...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Génial ? Pas tant que canin mi 'tanplan, sì c'est perfecto ! C'est mon point de VU !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

Génial ? pas tant que ca...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Génial ? Pas tant que canin mi 'tanplan, sì c'est perfecto ! C'est mon point de VU !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[18 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

[...]













[/...]


----------



## Blob (18 Juin 2002)

Point de vue spendide a 5400m d'altitude. Sur votre coté gauche vous pouvez admirez le mont St Ramichelle et a votre droite un peu point d'eau. Nous allons continuer notre visite mais a partir d'ici les chiens et autres animaux sont interdit


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

INTERDIT, le mot est laché le point G ne va pas tardé, et avec lui la fin de ce long THREAD


----------



## Crüniac (18 Juin 2002)

THREAD pas encore fini et loin de l'ETRE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

RAIDES morts, nous allons être, si ce train DISPARAIT


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*INTERDIT, le mot est laché le point G ne va pas tardé, et avec lui la fin de ce long THREAD*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la fin de ce long thread n'est limité que par la taille de notre base de donnée !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2002)

DONNEZ doodooonnez .. donnez donnez moi ... donnez doodonnnezz, dieu vous le RENDRA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




// c'est la minute 'rico de Slug  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

[une vache regarde passer un train]
Logiquement il faudrait quand même que qqn raccroche le dernier wagon qui est ZEIT
[le train est passé, la vache s'est remise à brouter]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

ZEIT des rêves prend place dans mes yeux brumeux... Bonne nuit à TODOS !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)




----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*ponser... oui, c'est vrrai, je n'y avais pas songé...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

G encore revé d'EEElllleee


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

//hors train// Après RV vous avez tous déraillés   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //hors train//

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*ETRE et temps en version originale ça donne sein und ZEIT*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ZEIT des rêves prend place dans mes yeux brumeux... Bonne nuit à TODOS !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps:édite juste pour faire redémarrer le train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*//hors train// Après RV vous avez tous déraillés   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //hors train//



ZEIT des rêves prend place dans mes yeux brumeux... Bonne nuit à TODOS !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage que ie5 sous PC fasse deraillé le train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maudit microsoft !


----------



## decoris (19 Juin 2002)

D'os? pouquoi pas de chair?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

dommage que ie5 sous PC fasse deraillé le train      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maudit microsoft !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CROSOFT ni est pour rien, c'est CNN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[19 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]

[19 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## RV (19 Juin 2002)

ETRE et temps en version originale ça donne sein und ZEIT


----------



## mtra (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

CROSOFT ni est pour rien, c'est CNN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[19 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

haine ! kel est ton nom?


----------



## maousse (19 Juin 2002)

Nom d'une pipe ! Mais il est con comme une valise sans poignée !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2002)

poignée de main virile qui lui broya les doigts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

...doigts de velours dans un gant de crin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2002)

CRINière blonde descendant sur ses fesses rebondies


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

[_pfff..._]Craignez ses prochains posts sous sa nouvelle étoile!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[_/pfff..._]

[19 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

//hors train// Et bien, voilé c'est reparti ! Bon j'ai plus d'idées là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi t'es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //hors train//

[19 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

SES REBONDS, Ici et là, ne parvenaient pas à attirer l'attention de la Belle. Il s'en retourna la moustache entre les jambes...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

//hors train// remise en raille del tren depuis le wagon 22  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 //hors tren//


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

DJEMBES et envahi par les sons rebondissant... 
il se mis à danser, tourner... et plouf ! La Bête se réveilla dans l'océan VIRTUEL


----------



## Crüniac (20 Juin 2002)

ELLE est aussi belle qu'un rayon de SOLEIL

[20 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

SOLEIL NOIR (court, clair et précis!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[édition=&gt;train deraillé, veux tu repartir??]

[20 juin 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## kisco (21 Juin 2002)

Noir et Blanc... Heureusement qu'ils ont pas traduit le nom du jeu. ça donne tellement mieux en ANGLAIS


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

L'Édition c'est génial pour le faire repartir, ce train! Je propose qu'on redessine le bouton éditer (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) en un petit mécano avec une CLÉ!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[encore cassé??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## maousse (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*Noir et Blanc... Heureusement qu'ils ont pas traduit le nom du jeu. ça donne tellement mieux en ANGLAIS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Anglais ou english, qu'est-ce que vous aimez le moins ?


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

une clé serait bien utile pour rouvrir le sujet "avis aux users de la nuit" qu'alèm a oublié de rouvrir avant d'aller dormir...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*une clé serait bien utile pour rouvrir le sujet "avis aux users de la nuit" qu'alèm a oublié de rouvrir avant d'aller dormir...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dormir oui tu en a besoin decus ou peut-être des jumelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le sujet est bien ouvert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

ouhhhhh vers ou puis-je me tourner pour expier mes fautes???


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

fautes que je n'ai pas comise,puisque le sujet est bien fermé!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

//hors train// Bien je n'avais donc pas tort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 //hors train//

[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## decoris (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*fautes que je n'ai pas comise,puisque le sujet est bien fermé!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fermé ma G..., voila ce que je devrais faire! le sujet est bien ouvert...


----------



## Crüniac (21 Juin 2002)

OUVERT à toutes les personnes sujettes à une démangaison du CLAVIER


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Juin 2002)

CLAVIER de PIANO!!


----------



## iSimon (22 Juin 2002)

NO women no cry, No wowen no CRY !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

ChRYsanthème jaune soleil ou ortansia bleu ciel laquelle préférez-vous ? Moi c'est l'orchidée _MAZETTE_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

S'ETTE fille me rend FOU !!


----------



## iSimon (23 Juin 2002)

FOUllez-fous des frites une fois ? (accent belge)


----------



## Crüniac (23 Juin 2002)

UNE FOIS DIX


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2002)

DIS je ne suis pas aussi bete ca fais dix bien SUR !


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

SUR les rails qu'il est revenu le train enfin j'espère parce que ces derniers temps c'était un peu le BOXON


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

ON y CROIT!!


----------



## deadlocker (23 Juin 2002)

CROIser le Fer


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

FERmement accroché, le roseau plie, le chène s'ARRACHE...


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

ARRACHons-nous de ce thread qui nous pompe notre ENERGIE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

ENERGIE positive, energie négative... Ce soir, je n'ai plus d'energie... mais entre le positif et le negatif, je choisi de POSITIVER!!


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

POSITIVERa? positivera pas? That' the QUESTION?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

THIONville, tu CONNAIS??

[moi non plus, c'était pour trouver quelque chose!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

CONNAIS-pas trouve autre CHOSE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

CHOSsons, charentaises, ou autres tongs, ça te VAS??


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

VAS-y voir toi même comme ça tu verras si cela me CONVIENT

[23 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

CHOSE qui est comme le slip de ce mome accroché dans le cerisier ROUGE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*VAS-y voir toi même comme ça tu verras si cela me CONVIENS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

VIENS Félicien, je t'ammène faire ton BESOIN...

_Têtes Raides_


----------



## maousse (23 Juin 2002)

ton besoin de nouveauté finit par être exaspérant...

[23 juin 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2002)

exaspérant aux yeux de tous !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

TOUSS touss, c'est de moi que tu parle, MAOUSSE??


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

MAOUSSE est-il encore là pour te répondre? Je le fais à sa PLACE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

PLACE où tu es déjà!!?? La nuit n'a pas été trop COURTE??


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

COURTE, non pas trop, mais le réveil est toujours difficile, quel qu soit la DUREE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

LA DURÉE que tu mets à me répondre me surprend!! Tu posts plus vite que ton OMBRE!!


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

OMBRE est lumière, celle de la VITESSE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

LA VITESSE me grise, mais je dois aller travailler ce matin, et cet aprèm, c'est ciné, a demain DONC!!


----------



## Crüniac (23 Juin 2002)

DONC je l'ai toujours dis : il vaut mieux qu'on se prenne dans le train que de se prendre la TETE


----------



## RV (23 Juin 2002)

TETE toujours droite quand le vent tente de la faire PENCHER


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

DUR comme FER !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2002)

FERmement décider à poursuivre le TRAIN


----------



## Crüniac (24 Juin 2002)

TRAîneau qui zig-zag entre les arbres recouverts de neige IMMACULEE


----------



## iSimon (24 Juin 2002)

MACULEE de sang, sa cape gisait à TERRE.


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2002)

TERRE de FEU


----------



## RV (24 Juin 2002)

FEU follet, il amuse toute l'assemblée, c'est NORMAL


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2002)

NORMAL vous dites ! Comment savoir si elle dit vrai ou faux regardez son profil on y comprend que DALLE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2002)

dalle de pierre, de béton ou de granit, je m'y casse toujours les dents..


----------



## iSimon (24 Juin 2002)

DENTs jaunes et cheveux en bataille, tel était le profil du CONDAMNÉ


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2002)

Damné-d mon solex est resté sur le quai !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Juin 2002)

QU'AIS-je FAIT!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Juin 2002)

PENCHEZ vous donc, cher ami!! C'est pas si DUR!!


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2002)

fêté, voyons ! ça m'étonne même pas que tu t'en rappelles plus... avec tout ce que t'as ingurgité !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2002)

Gurgité tous les somniféres,adieu monde cruel...


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juin 2002)

ELLE était belle comme une hirondelle dormant devant la LUNE


----------



## iSimon (25 Juin 2002)

UNE fois, mon mac à PLANTÉ ! (je déconne)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par iSimon]


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2002)

PLANTEZ des nuages, vous récolterez des ORAGES !


----------



## aricosec (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iSimon:
*UNE fois, mon mac à PLANTÉ ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PLANTé devant mon micro, j'attend désespérement que le train s'affiche pour verifier mon post ECRIT.


----------



## huexley (25 Juin 2002)

PLANTÉ ?? vous avez du vous trompez ! arretez de RIRE !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Juin 2002)

RIRE des PC, oh OUI!!


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

OUI-oui dans sa petite voiture s'en allait promener tout autour de la TERRE


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juin 2002)

TERRE ronde qui rebondit sur les ETOILES

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

ETOILES mystérieuses vous ressemblez à de gros champignons rouges et BLANCS

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2002)

BLANCS comme le blanc d'oeuf ou plutôt comme du vin BLANC ?


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

BLANChe neige et les 7 nains, on se demande ce qu'elle pouvait faire de ses SOIREES


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

soirée chaude, nuit bouillante..


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*soirée chaude, nuit bouillante..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hante mes nuits de rêves indistincts


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

un dix ?! t'inquiètes pas, ça suffit pour avoir le bac...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*un dix ?! t'inquiètes pas, ça suffit pour avoir le bac...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la bac, si tu le loupes, tu devras attendre la prochaine marée!


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

MAREE d'equinoxe, elles sont plus importantes et l'on y trouve pleins de trucs qui TRAINENT

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2002)

TRAINNES misère le PCistes, at hop dans la CARAFE


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2002)

TRAINES misère les PCistes, et hop dans la CARAFE


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

dans lac à raffiot, paquebot malvenu


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

MALVENU, malvedu, malvecu, c'était avec des "i", mais on ne fait pas toujours ce qu'on VEUT


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

Voeux restants : 1 ! Que désirez-vous pour l'ultime ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Voeux restants : 1 ! Que désirez-vous pour l'ultime ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me trouver libre contre toute attente,à pouvoir batifoler comme je le désire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

désire et batifole avec les jeunes walabis,mais gâre aux infortunes !!!quoique parfois les joies sont grandes


----------



## Crüniac (26 Juin 2002)

DESIRER la plus douce des libertés, voilà une idée qu'elle est BONNE


----------



## TonyLeTruand (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Me trouver libre contre toute attente, à pouvoir batifoler comme je le désire     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le désir est ce contre quoi toute société lutte.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TonyLeTruand:
*

le désir est ce contre quoi toute société lutte.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lutte gréco-romaine?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*désire et batifole avec les jeunes walabis,mais gâre aux infortunes !!!quoique parfois les joies sont grandes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé mais posté à 15h25 on reprend *là*
 désire et batifole avec les jeunes walabis,mais gâre aux infortunes !!!quoique parfois les joies sont grandes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[hors train]j'voulais parler à lolita,voilà[hors train]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

Grandes seront les joies quand le jardin des rêves pourra se réaliser...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

*Pour changer !*


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

grande gueule, mais petite bi..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

//remis sur raille y repart à grande vitesse, decus à toi//  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Grandes seront les joies quand le jardin des rêves pourra se réaliser...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

réaliser un sans faute dans un sujet pareil est extrèèèèèmement difficile...


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*réaliser un sans faute dans un sujet pareil est extrèèèèèmement difficile...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis ficile ! non, pas ficelle !


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

Mon p'pa fit celles dans toilette... pas dans jardin...


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*Mon p'pa fit celles dans toilette... pas dans jardin...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

jardin d'Augias...mais non, c'est les écuries


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

et curie decouvrit une saloperie


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

Saloperie ! Attention à ce que tu dis !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

Distiller des saloperies,et oui elle en est morte    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Juin 2002)

MORTE Couille ! Faites querir mon DESTRIER !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

est-ce trié ou est-ce toujours le bordel ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

LE BORD ELle a atteint sans crainte de perdre l'EQUILIBRE     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

LIBRE comme un oiseau j'm'envole au-delà des FRONTIERES


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

iéres encore j'étais jeune et beau,et,*paf tout est parti !!!*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

partie tristement, car la porte du bar m'est fermée... pourkoi?


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi s'en faire ? Ton retour n'en sera que plus percutant !


----------



## Elendil (27 Juin 2002)

percutant ? ici cela est vraiment !


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

vrai menteur ou faux blagueur, la distinction s'efface...


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2002)

PERE cutant c'est l'abbé VIOLEUR


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Juin 2002)

LEUR temps est compté, blague à PART


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2002)

[hors train] reprise à Maousse qui suit lui![hors train]

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*vrai menteur ou faux blagueur, la distinction s'efface...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


FACE à la réalité parfois percutante, s'efface toutes ILLUSIONS

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

ILLUSIONS d'un monde MEILLEUR


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2002)

ILLUSIONS d'un monde MEILLEUR

[hors train]désolé pour le double post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/hors train]

[28 juin 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## huexley (28 Juin 2002)

MEILLEUR que toi au double post c'est pas POSSIBLE


----------



## Crüniac (29 Juin 2002)

POSSIBILITÉ que meilleur sera le monde si les illusions s'effacent et laissent la place aux rêves devenus réalités, des enfants aux grands-parents, des animaux et même des fantômes qui pourront un jour quitter leur vie de réfugié terrestre pour aller gambader dans les cieux étincelant aux milles bougies étoilées qui envoient leurs lumières quand nos descendant étaient encore poussière mais on les voit maintenant et c'est bien cela l'important, sans lumière vous ne verriez pas la vérité, mais un jour peut-être vous découvrirez la beauté de l'HUMANITE






[28 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## huexley (29 Juin 2002)

HUMANITE ? c est pas le journal officiel des dealers de MUGUET ?


----------



## RV (29 Juin 2002)

MUGUET, c'était le bon temps, le temps du premier du mois de MAI


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Juin 2002)

MAIS oui!! Les forums remarchent!! OUF!!


----------



## kisco (29 Juin 2002)

OU Fallait aller après le deuxième ROND-POINT ??


----------



## kisco (29 Juin 2002)

Où Fallait aller après le deuxième ROND-POINT ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[hors train]oula! le beau double-post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/hors train]

[29 juin 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## RV (29 Juin 2002)

ROND-POINT que tu affectionnes, puisque le tour deux fois tu fais SYSTEMATIQUEMENT


----------



## RV (29 Juin 2002)

MODERATEUR ou pas tu peux éditer ton message et dans le deuxième dire par exemple : gloups! désolé j'ai fait un double POST


----------



## Crüniac (30 Juin 2002)

POST à contre-SENS

[29 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## RV (30 Juin 2002)

SENS unque mais nous sommes sur la bonne route celle qui mène à ELDORADO


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2002)

SYSTEMATIQUEMENT peut-être, mais les forums foirent (à cause d'omniweb?) et bien sûr je ne peux pas effacer mon post... faut attendre un MODERATEUR


----------



## Crüniac (30 Juin 2002)

RADEAU perdu dans le PACIFIQUE


----------



## minime (30 Juin 2002)

PACIFIQUE comme un Ranger voulant gagner sa Medal of Honor à coup de GeForce


----------



## RV (30 Juin 2002)

GEFORCE one, à vous geforce TWO


----------



## Crüniac (30 Juin 2002)

TWO weeks and it's the SHOW


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2002)

owh owh eh ya eh,owh owh eh ya eh ...
[hors train]danse de la pluie avec les loups[hors train]


----------



## deadlocker (30 Juin 2002)

CHAUD Chauc chaud !!! Ca va chauffer dans les BERMUDAS!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

AS de COEUR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

TROP con je sais, mais l'inconnue n'arrive pas à ce le pardonner et faire les premiers PAS


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juillet 2002)

PAS de raison de ne pas pardonner surtout si c'est pour des histoires de FORUM


----------



## RV (1 Juillet 2002)

FAUX RHUM? je préfère le vrai avec juste un doigt (petit) de sucre de canne et un filet de citron VERT


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

VERT comme absolut-touba.COM


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2002)

Comme quoi, rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point!


----------



## RV (1 Juillet 2002)

POINT s'en faut ou point nommé, en tout cas point à la LIGNE


----------



## RV (1 Juillet 2002)

BERMUDAS rayés, à pois, longs ou courts. Peu importe du moment qu'il s'agit de bermudas villebrequin de ST-TROP


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juillet 2002)

LIGNE droite avant la ligne d'ARRIVEE


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2002)

ARRIVEE la veille de ses exams, encore utile de REVISER ?


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juillet 2002)

VISER, tirer, RATER


----------



## RV (1 Juillet 2002)

RATERa ratera pas, telle est la question en SUSPENS


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*RATERa ratera pas, telle est la question en SUSPENS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SUSPENS de plus en plus INSOUTENABLE

[hors wagon]
huexley pense à regarder le dernier posteur dans le forum du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/retour]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (1 Juillet 2002)

UN SOU TENABLE n'est après tout qu'un SOU...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

*fit*




*en voyant son orchidée*



*s'épanouire au soleil*














[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## huexley (2 Juillet 2002)

TERrassé, arrassé c'est lundi et je suis deja CREVE


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

sous la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour une promenade en tandem.

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## RV (3 Juillet 2002)

TANDEM: un film que je n'ai jamais vu. Il parait que j'ai loupé QUELQUE CHOSE


----------



## kisco (4 Juillet 2002)

QUELQUE CHOSE a changé dans ce train depuis ses débuts ? le prix du billet n'a en tout cas pas AUGMENTE !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

//hors wagon// kisko t'es hors railles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 //hors wagon//

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Quelque chose comme ça mais en plus rigolo.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rigolote est la petite chatte qui fait des pirouettes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/édite juste pour powah/

[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

Pirouettes? Il était un petit homme... Pirouettes! Cacahuettes! ...


----------



## maousse (4 Juillet 2002)

pirouette..cacahouète....manque plus que la poire !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

La poire et les 'tite nolives avec des 'tits bouts de poivrons rouges glissés à l'intérieur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_[salut maousse!]_


----------



## kisco (4 Juillet 2002)

Alain térieur ou Alex Térieur ? tu sais pas ? C'est pourtant pas DIFFICILE !

//hors train//  je suis sur et certain que ton msg n'était pas là quand g posté !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 //hors train//

[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## RV (4 Juillet 2002)

DIFFICILE pour vous ce serait facile il vous faut de l'IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*

//hors train//  je suis sur et certain que ton msg n'était pas là quand g posté !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 //hors train//

[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par kisco]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


[hors train]



_Ben alors kisco... Faut mettre ton réveil à l'heure!_







[/hors train]


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

Impossible si tu ne pédales pas aussi un peu, de monter cette côte lolita!


----------



## RV (4 Juillet 2002)

LOLITA doit choisir entre James Mason et Peter SELLERS


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (4 Juillet 2002)

C'est l'heure d'aller voir comment poussent mes RADIS ...


// facile celle la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


Guillaume


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

Quelque chose comme ça mais en plus rigolo.


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

Radio Londres : les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites mais le beurre est fondu... Je répète : les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites mais le beurre est fondu..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2002)

//hors train// T'es où 'tanplan ? J'suis venue ici parceque ton nom brillait en haut du bar et puis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PLUS PERSONNE DANS LE WAGON //hors train//


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*//hors train// T'es où 'tanplan ? J'suis venue ici parceque ton nom brillait en haut du bar et puis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   PLUS PERSONNE DANS LE WAGON //hors train//*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
[hors train]je ne suis pas très loin, à gauche au fond, place 192...[/hors train]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Radio Londres : les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites mais le beurre est fondu... Je répète : les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites mais le beurre est fondu..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fondu le beurre ??? pas cuites les carottes???ouais,ouais,ça c'est un vieux truc du resto pour la drague   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[hors train]n'est ce pas 'tanplan ?[hors train]

[hors train]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

//hors train//corazones vuelto perdido en el océano..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//hors train//


Pour la drague ? Et bien on en découvre des trucs dans ce WAGON


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2002)

Waaahhhh ! Gu'on s'amuse bien ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Waaahhhh ! Gu'on s'amuse bien ici   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ici londres les carottes sont cuites,je répète,les carottes sont cuites,et n'oublions pas les langueurs monotone de l'automne dans le sonotone de rico"le sec",je répète les carottes sont cuites...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

CUITES à l'eau ou à la PROVENCALE?


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

À la provençale, à l'espagnole ou à la suisse, moi j'aime!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

À la provençale, à l'espagnole ou à la suisse, moi j'aime!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*À la provençale, à l'espagnole ou à la suisse, moi j'aime!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'aime aussi à la *vichy*





 vichy?radio londres?merci les gars de m'avoir laissé celle là !

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## maousse (6 Juillet 2002)

[hors train]

un petit coup pour relancer le train qui tombe à l'eau, et c'est un post pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est ça quand on ne vient pas assez souvent....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/hors train]

[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

J'aime aussi à la vichy





 vichy?radio londres?merci les gars de m'avoir laissé celle là !

[05 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Celle là et pas une autre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

UNE AUTRE dimension de légende INTERSTELLAIRE






[06 juillet 2002 : message édité par oupsy]


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

Elle erre dans des limbes non-identifiées à cause d'un pattern buffer défaillant qui lui joua un drôle de tour de cochon...


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juillet 2002)

ON ira tous surfer sur sur l'anneau de JUPITER


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2002)

Jupiter les hommes savent pourquoi. Bon je sais elle était facile mais prout d'abord


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

Contre elles, je ne risque pas de dormir beaucoup!


----------



## Crüniac (6 Juillet 2002)

COUP de pouce de la NASA et on y arrivera avant ce SOIR


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

Soirée up and down sous les étoiles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

ETOLES filantes d'août, un spectacle de la nature INOUBLIABLE


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

Inoubliable si la météo est clémente...


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

MENTHE douce, 1 trait de citron vert, 3cl de jus d'ananas, 1cl de liqueur de banane, 3cl de Pernod et 4cl de Canada dry = un CADANIS


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2002)

à bord de quel vaisseau on ira dans ces lointaines CONTREES ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

D'anis dans mon pastis je ne veux point,mais de l'eau je veux bien.


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

BIEN parlé petit SCARABÉE


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

SCARABÉE me fait pensé à Scarlette O. dans Autant en emporte le vent, quel beau FILM


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

[Hors Train] Je me permet de me répondre  moi même pour faire un peu de pub, merci de votre compréhension[/]

FILMS, tel est le sujet de l'excellent site que fait notre ami Crüniac, qui traine encore dans les méandres de MAcG à cette heure TARDIVE


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

TARDIVE, oui, une nuit blanche m'attend, mais il faut bien profiter de chaque instant et donc pourquoi pas sur ces FORUMS

[coincé entre deux wagons]quelle belle pub     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [retour dans le train]

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

FORT?ce RHUM? Tu déconnes, c'était du Whisky... En tout cas un truc est sûr, c'est que tu en as trop BU   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[Court à côté du Train]
Juste pour faire remarquer l'édition de Crüniac (j'ai vu les deux versions) [S'arrête derrière le Train]

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par deadlocker]


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

BUVONS à la santé des petits irréductibles de MACG


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

Ma Que? G pu de la gueule c'est ça que tu veux DIRE?


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

DIRECTEMENT passons à la prochaine PAGE


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

[A vélo à côté du train]  Raté....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [Retour dans le train]


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

[A vélo derrière le Train] ...Raté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... [Retour dans le train]


----------



## minime (7 Juillet 2002)

PAGE perdue au fin fond du triangle des Bermudes de la Twilight Zone du pattern buffer de la base de données ?

Ah non, ça marche !

[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

DONNEZ encore un peu d'énergie et on y SERA


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

On y sera tous à la MacWorld ? Sauf moi je reste au bord de l'océan..


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

OCÉAN où les vagues arrivent chaque minute s'échouer sur le sable DORÉ


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

Rè,l'île où je vais me reposer,je ne risque pas d'y dorer


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

DOREnavant n'oubliez pas la phrase du jour : Souriez vous êtes BRONZÉS


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

Bronzés sous les bras"levez les",pour y faire dorer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

Dos Rémi face au sol à Sido


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

Sido regarde Rémi, mais que va-t-il se PASSER ?


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2002)

PASSER mon passé,laissez moi rêver
,j'ai comme une envie de refaire ma vie
si je pouvais faire le ch'min a l'envers
c'est vous mon passé,qui m'verriez r'PASSSER

au grand léo


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

PASSER son tour FACILEMENT


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Facilement, on parviendra de l'autre côté de la côte..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2002)

Côte à côte pendant Pentecôte , assis sur un banc, en face du Lac Léman


----------



## huexley (8 Juillet 2002)

Lac Léman .. il me manque vraiment .. Je m'ai quitté pour Lyon.. Mais dans mon souvenirs il me semblais que de l'autre coté de la frontière il s'appellait Lac de GENEVE


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*Lac Léman .. il me manque vraiment .. Je m'ai quitté pour Lyon.. Mais dans mon souvenirs il me semblais que de l'autre coté de la frontière il s'appellait Lac de GENEVE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lac de Genève aussi, mais c'est bien le Lac Léman, voyez ici ce que Lolita à trouvé pour vous ! Etonnant, non ?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Non ! je n'irais pas à Vierzon,on ne risque pas d'y dorer !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Dors et plonge toi dans un sommeil profond en te dorant la pilule au tu voudras !


----------



## maousse (8 Juillet 2002)

vous dramatisez toujours lorsqu'il s'agit d'argent, bordel ! Et l'AMOUR ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

À mourir si tu n'as pas de shampoing démélant pour les urgences!


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

Cochon en saucisson, jambon, patés, boudin, cotelette... On te mangera et il ne restera qu'un petit groin rose à faire rissoler!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

Olé ! La sorpresa est prête à décoller et mi je suis prête à envahir el hombre qui se cache sous sa carapace..


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2002)

URGENCES ou j'ai laissé mon appendice,mais pas celle que vous pensez bande de COCHONS


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

Sous sa carapace se cache un secret bien plus terrible encore qui prône la schizophrènie!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (9 Juillet 2002)

RÉNIE, une seule pastille SUFFIT!! 

[haa... Ca faisait longtemps que j'étais pas passé dans le train!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Crüniac (10 Juillet 2002)

SUFFIT d'appeler pour entrer y a toujours quelqu'UN


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*SUFFIT d'appeler pour entrer y a toujours quelqu'UN*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non,Non,Non.
[hors train]désolé,pas pu résister ![hors train]


----------



## Elendil (10 Juillet 2002)

UN, l'un, l'unique je ne sais qui EST.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juillet 2002)

Un p'tit poney, une buse, quelques taupes, deux ou trois marmottes; bien mélanger et servir sur un lit de salades!


----------



## Crüniac (14 Juillet 2002)

SALADE toute FRAICHE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (14 Juillet 2002)

FRAICHEment renouvellés, ces forums, c'est au moins une cure de JOUVENCE!!


----------



## starbus (14 Juillet 2002)

JOUVENCE  est de toute évidence un endroit inspirant (Centre de villégiature situé en plein coeur du Parc du Mont-Orford, aux abords du Lac Stukely, à 1h30 de Montréal), dans un décor paisible et vivifiant. Tout au long de l'année, nous vous proposons une multitude d'activités afin de rendre votre séjour des plus  AGREABLE  .


----------



## Crüniac (14 Juillet 2002)

ABLATION de la RATE


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2002)

Rate qui se dilate...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2002)

Deal à terme mais sans conviction... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2002)

Tions dans les bois, quand le loup n'y est pas et il nous mangera point !     /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## starbus (14 Juillet 2002)

Point à la ligne.


----------



## Crüniac (14 Juillet 2002)

LIGNES des rayons du soleil qui traversent les feuilles épaisses de la JUNGLE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (14 Juillet 2002)

JUNGLE attroce que ces nouveaux forums, je mets 1 étoile à tout le monde, et en plus j'ai perdu mon PSEUDO.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Crüniac (14 Juillet 2002)

PSEUDO perdu mais posts toujours autant IMPORTANTS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kisco (14 Juillet 2002)

IMPORTANT de reprendre le rythme de croisière, c'est un TGV pas un FUNICULAIRE !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (14 Juillet 2002)

L'air de rien on s'y plait bien au bar macgen  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (14 Juillet 2002)

GENES, Milan, Rome, les italiens sont parmi NOUS


----------



## Blob (15 Juillet 2002)

N'oublions pas les beges /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juillet 2002)

BELGES je pense plutôt, de toute façon nous avons une langue UNIVERSELLE


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

UNIVERSELLE panacée, ohé ! A la cuillère, ou alors dans une verre, nous ne pourrons, nous en PASSER !

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] UNIVERSELLE panacée, ohé ! A la cuillère, ou alors dans une verre, nous ne pourrons, nous en PASSER !
<hr /></blockquote>

PASSEZ moi la crème dans le dos Hector! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juillet 2002)

OR si vous passez par ici vous ne serez plus le (la) MÊME


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

MÊME si la marmotte est un gentil animal, le jour ou elle se mettra en grève, et ben Milka l'aura dans l'OS


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] MÊME si la marmotte est un gentil animal, le jour ou elle se mettra en grève, et ben Milka l'aura dans l'OS   <hr /></blockquote>

OS X qui est vraiment une daube sans NOM


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

NOM de dieu ! Si on pouvait virer aqua ... ce serait vraiment la PANACE


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug]  NOM de dieu ! Si on pouvait virer aqua ... ce serait vraiment la PANACE   <hr /></blockquote>
PANACÉE de mots pour CONTINUER  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

CONTINUER de flooder ? Non, mais jamais de la VIE


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug]  CONTINUER de flooder ? Non, mais jamais de la VIE   <hr /></blockquote>

VIE qui est si belle quand je suis à tes côtés _*mon AMOUR*_


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

t'as tout cassé ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr>

VIE qui est si belle quand je suis à tes côtés _*mon AMOUR*_   <hr /></blockquote>

AMOUR d'un JOUR


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

JOUR de la fête nationale ? Non ça c'était HIER


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juillet 2002)

HIER j'avais un jour de moins, aujourd'hui j'en sais un peu PLUS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Le sabotage du train à échoué. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## bebert (17 Juillet 2002)

*Un peu plus*  et le train disparaissait de la première page !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

PAGE qui roule et se déroule MAL
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (17 Juillet 2002)

MAL intentionné sont les saboteurs de ce train qui ne se fait pas saboter si FACILEMENT

_allez encore 39 pages_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Le mentor aricosec est de retour c'est pour ça


----------



## Crüniac (17 Juillet 2002)

CA vaut vraiment le coup de faire 100 pages (ou plus) de phrases qui se SUIVENT


----------



## thant (17 Juillet 2002)

&lt;hors sujet&gt;&lt;&lt;Suivant, et c'est la que superman intervint&gt;&gt;&lt;\hors sujet&gt;


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2002)

SUIVENT et ne se ressemblent pas TOUJOURS
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (18 Juillet 2002)

TOUJOURS accrochés au train les plus valeureux y ARRIVERONT


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2002)

HARRY véron était un fameux pêcheur de langouste dans les eaux du PACIFIQUE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (18 Juillet 2002)

PACIFIQUE ou atlantique, l'océan guide les marins et les marins guident les BATEAUX


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

[hors système]à pied les choses vont pas si mal  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif [hors système]


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

BATEAU posé sur le train,qui va son petit chemin sur les rails sans fin et me réveille au matin,quand il passe devant ma fenetre ce con LA
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (20 Juillet 2002)

L'aventure du cheval de fer qui fait fuir les BISONS


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2002)

BI sont les escargots et mon COIFFEUR
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (20 Juillet 2002)

COIFFEURS chauves sont les MEILLEURS


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juillet 2002)

MEILLEURS sont les jours sans PLUIE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2002)

LUIS de Funès est PORTUGUES ?


----------



## thant (25 Juillet 2002)

PORT, tu es gay ? beh moi PAS ...


----------



## Crüniac (25 Juillet 2002)

PASSER son temps devant un ECRAN


----------



## macator (26 Juillet 2002)

ET QUAND il est eteind, je le RALLUME 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Crüniac (26 Juillet 2002)

RALLUME le feu de JOIE


----------



## thant (27 Juillet 2002)

bEH LE TRAIN IL à DéRAILLé

Y'a pas trop de blessé à l'arrière ?


----------



## thant (27 Juillet 2002)

bEH LE TRAIN IL à DéRAILLé

Y'a pas trop de blessé à l'arrière ?df


----------



## thant (27 Juillet 2002)

bEH LE TRAIN IL à DéRAILLé 

Y'a pas trop de blessé à l'arrière ?


----------



## iSimon (29 Juillet 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * RALLUME le feu de JOIE  *


JOYeux ANNIVERSAIRE !


----------



## cux221 (30 Juillet 2002)

sert à rien de courir il faut partir à point


----------



## Crüniac (30 Juillet 2002)

A point, saignant ou CARBONISÉ


----------



## iSimon (31 Juillet 2002)

ILS Exagèrent quand MÊME


----------



## Carbonized (31 Juillet 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * A point, saignant ou CARBONISÉ  *



Oui ?


----------



## Crüniac (31 Juillet 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * ILS Exagèrent quand MÊME   *



MÊME en vacances, les voyageurs sont LÀ
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Crüniac:</font><hr />* 

MÊME en vacances, les voyageurs sont LÀ
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

LA bas, n'y va PAS


----------



## Crüniac (31 Juillet 2002)

PASSONS près de cette petite PLAGE


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2002)

les voyageurs sont là...et çà rend jaloux les joueurs qui veulent rivaliser avec le train! Quel pari fou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Kenavo


----------



## iSimon (2 Août 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * PASSONS près de cette petite PLAGE  *


PLAGier Apple c'est pas très GENTIL


----------



## Crüniac (2 Août 2002)

GENTIL petit JAGUAR


----------



## iSimon (6 Août 2002)

ARrettez y en à ras la CASQUETTE


----------



## Crüniac (8 Août 2002)

QUÊTE pour un @mac.com PERDU


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2002)

DU nerf ! n'abandonnons pas le TRAIN !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2002)

Traine savate !


----------



## Crüniac (9 Août 2002)

VA t-on s'arrêter ou reprendre de plus belle ce long train où on se sent quand même SEUL

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (9 Août 2002)

SEULs ? je dirais même plus : seulement DEUX


----------



## Crüniac (10 Août 2002)

DEUX font la PAIRE


----------



## iSimon (10 Août 2002)

PERir... est-ce le triste destin de ce train à (grande) VITESSE ?


----------



## Crüniac (10 Août 2002)

EST-CE que vous êtes classé dans la catégorie "humain" ?
- Négatif je suis une mite en PULLOVER...

_cf. Le cinquième élément_

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (10 Août 2002)

VERs le nord, encore plus vers le NORD 

[hors train]_ c'est pas très gentil ça crüniac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif _[/hors train]


----------



## Crüniac (10 Août 2002)

NORmalement je suis très GENTIL




[hors train]_je ne parlais pas de toi_[/hors train]

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (11 Août 2002)

JEAN TIberi est ####### oops ! pardon pas de POLITIQUE


----------



## Crüniac (11 Août 2002)

POLITIQUEment correct ce train, quand MÊME


----------



## iSimon (12 Août 2002)

MAIS ME pardonnerez-vous de cette BOURDE ?


----------



## Crüniac (12 Août 2002)

DEPUIS longtemps OUBLIÉ


----------



## iSimon (12 Août 2002)

YEAH, je suis SOULAGÉ


----------



## Crüniac (12 Août 2002)

SOULAGÉ après une visite chez le DENTISTE


----------



## iSimon (12 Août 2002)

HISToriquement parlant, c'est Xerox qui inventa l'interface GRAPHIQUE


----------



## Crüniac (12 Août 2002)

GRAPHIQUEMENT on fait pas mieux qu'AQUA


----------



## iSimon (13 Août 2002)

A QUOI reconnait-on un OS de QUALITÉ ?


----------



## Crüniac (13 Août 2002)

QUALITÉ = beauté, simplicité, PUISSANCE


----------



## iSimon (14 Août 2002)

SANS Ces qualités, effectivement, le système est NUL


----------



## bapts (14 Août 2002)

Nue, la belle s'en alla sans detourner le regard


----------



## Crüniac (14 Août 2002)

REGARDA au loin le soleil se lever, encore une sacrée journée qui allait COMMENCER


----------



## tomtom (14 Août 2002)

Comme en ces derniers jours, le soleil semblais flemmard, j'ai décidé de prendre le train vers d'autres contrées plus chaudes


----------



## bapts (14 Août 2002)

Peluches au dos, aspiro pas beau


----------



## tomtom (14 Août 2002)

pas beaucoup, pas de trop, juste assez, point trop n'en faut, l'excès nuit en tout


----------



## iSimon (15 Août 2002)

EN TOUT cas, c'est sympa d'etre venu les GARS


----------



## tomtom (15 Août 2002)

les galettes de Pont Aven, quel délice


----------



## iSimon (15 Août 2002)

LIS-CE post : 
http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB13&amp;Number=80763&amp;page=&amp;view=&amp;sb=&amp;o=&amp;fpart=4&amp;vc=1 
on veux la peau du TRAIN !!!


----------



## tomtom (15 Août 2002)

du train personne n'aura la peau, y'a pas de peau sur un train, sauf si c'est un arrière.


----------



## iSimon (15 Août 2002)

AIRE funeste que nous traversons aujourd'hui...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Août 2002)

Aujourd'hui ! Que dis-je ! Et hier aussi !


----------



## iSimon (15 Août 2002)

EAU ! SI tu pouvais arreter de tomber en europe CENTRALE...


----------



## Crüniac (15 Août 2002)

CENTRAL Park au coeur de la grande POMME


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2002)

pommes
_(choeurs: pommes)_

poires
_(choeurs: poires)_

et des scoubidoubidou wha scoubidoubidou


----------



## Crüniac (16 Août 2002)

DOUX comme un AGNEAU


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2002)

agneau de dieu qui enlève le péché du monde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (16 Août 2002)

MON Dieu ! un extra-TERRESTRE !


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2002)

Extra tes restes!
Remets-moi un morceau de roti! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (16 Août 2002)

T'y va un peux fort la NON ?


----------



## kamkil (16 Août 2002)

Et un wagon de plus un!!

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (16 Août 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * T'y va un peux fort la NON ?   *



NON je m'AMUSE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (17 Août 2002)

MUSE, ô muse, merci de me donner tant d'inspiration pour écrire dans ce POST


----------



## sveltana (17 Août 2002)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## iSimon (17 Août 2002)

OU Retrouver le calme et la SéRéNITé ?


----------



## tomtom (18 Août 2002)

THé à la menthe, nature, citron ou JASMIN?


----------



## iSimon (18 Août 2002)

MINce alors ! Il n'y aura pas de G5 avant la fin de l'ANNÉE


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2002)

ANNE EST un gentille FILLE ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## iSimon (19 Août 2002)

IL Y  des détails louches dans cette AFFAIRE


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2002)

AFFAIRE à SUIVRE


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Août 2002)

SUIVRE quelqu'un jusqu'au bout du monde ? C'est beau l'AMOUR !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## iSimon (19 Août 2002)

MOURir d'amour c'est beau AUSSI


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2002)

AU CInéma, y passent plus le grand BLEU


----------



## iSimon (20 Août 2002)

EUh... on va dire que c'est un peu normal, il est sortit il y a un bout de TEMPS


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2002)

TANT pis j'irai voire 37,2 le MATIN


----------



## iSimon (22 Août 2002)

TINtamare, TINtamare, TINtamare mare mare, marathon, marthon marathon thon THON /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2002)

TON calmant est prêt, je vais t'amener un verre d'EAU /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## maousse (22 Août 2002)

eau de vie ou eau de boudin ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (22 Août 2002)

DINgue ! le prix du (presque) futur téléphone cellulaire d'APPLE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

APPLE-moi !!!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

MOI non PLUS    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

PLUS haut, prendre à gauche puis tourner à droite du caillou et hop! Sauter dans le vide et nager et traverser la brousse des fauves...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2002)

FAUT Vraiment que j'achète de bonnes chaussures parce qu'avec mes pataugas je pourrai pas faire tout ÇA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

CA va mal finir ce train est en train de prendre l'EAU

[content d'embarquer!]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

OH çà va, ce post n'était pas très MALIN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

MALIN tu seras si tu REPONDS !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

PONDRE des oeufs durs pour une poule n'est pas forcément une MALADIE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

DIS je suis vraiment tout seul ICI ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

ICI ou là, peu importante... l'important est AILLEURS   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

unknown a dit:
			
		

> * ICI ou là, peu importante... l'important est AILLEURS   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



AILEURS,ailleurs c'est la vérité qui est ailleurs ne te trompes PAS


----------



## tomtom (23 Août 2002)

PÂté de campagne, jambon fumé et SAUCISSON


----------



## iSimon (23 Août 2002)

SON altesse Tigrou se doit de respecter une règle d'or du train : Ne jamais écrire 2 messages de SUITE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (23 Août 2002)

suite à une erreur système, j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer une _KERNEL PANIK !!_


----------



## iSimon (24 Août 2002)

PANIQUE sur les forums ! Jaguar a de l'AVANCE !


----------



## maousse (24 Août 2002)

Avance un peu que je me serve ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (24 Août 2002)

Héhé
Foutu en l'® le bon plan des admins pour ce soir 23h30


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## iSimon (25 Août 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Avance un peu que je me serve ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


SERVEUR ! un café s'il vous PLAIT !


----------



## tomtom (25 Août 2002)

PLAIE d'argent n'est pas mortelle, mais c'est quand même un p'tit peu énervant quand on veux acheter plein de trucs chers comme une Porsche, une maison à Miami, ou un joueur de FOOTBALL


----------



## Crüniac (26 Août 2002)

FOOTBALLEUR qui prend son PIED

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Août 2002)

Y EST toujours là le train! Wahou! Je vois qu'y a des p'tits nouveaux qui le font VIVRE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (26 Août 2002)

IVRE tu dois être pour ne pas avoir fait ces constatations PLUTÔT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (26 Août 2002)

PLUTOT en vacances, ça doit être la RAISON ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (26 Août 2002)

SONT magnifiques ces nouveaux p'tits WAGONS


----------



## tomtom (26 Août 2002)

GONtran !!! enlèves les doigts de ton NEZ!


----------



## iSimon (27 Août 2002)

Né(e)(s) sous une bonne ÉTOILE


----------



## tomtom (27 Août 2002)

Hé TOI Là-bas, pourquoi pourquoi tu marches comme ÇA?

--
_'souvenir souvenir' /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif _


----------



## iSimon (27 Août 2002)

ça te regarde PAS


----------



## tomtom (27 Août 2002)

DEUX PAS.
John Black n'était plus qu'à deux pas, mais ses muscles tétanisés ne voulaient pas aller plus loin.
Il le touchait presque du doigt, mais il savait qu'il ne l'aurait JAMAIS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

MAIS d'où proviennent ces LIGNES ?


----------



## tomtom (27 Août 2002)

LIGNominie de Karl navait dégal que sa beauté, par neuf fois il avait trompé Sigrid au cours de leurs première année de MARIAGE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

AGE de l'inconnue?  Ce wagon le détermine!  HEHE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2002)

eheh et la tete et la tete.... 

allouette je te plumerai...


----------



## tomtom (27 Août 2002)

PLUS ME Réveiller, je ne veux plus me réveiller.


----------



## Crüniac (27 Août 2002)

REVEILLÉ pour aller voir son BANQUIER 


---
_oh non ! En plus c'est mon 666ème message_
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
---


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2002)

BANQUIER comme le gars qui m'a refusé un PRET


----------
ce pourri !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (28 Août 2002)

PRÈS du petit puis, au fond du jardin, on pouvait quelquefois voir passer un RENARD


----------



## salvatore (28 Août 2002)

RENARD à Pâques
Jaguar en AOUT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (28 Août 2002)

OUT après quatre rounds, le boxeur a pensé à son dentiste qui allait avoir beaucoup de TRAVAIL


----------



## tomtom (28 Août 2002)

_"TRAVAILLES tes gammes"_ , répétait sans cesses le père du petit Richard Clayderman, _"et tu verras, un jour tu serra connu jusqu'en Chine"_  ajoutait-il.
Le petit  Richard avait des ampoules aux doigts, mais il n'en avait cure car  son rêve absolu était de devenir la star des ascenseurs de Shangai.
A force de persévérance, il finit par y PARVENIR.


----------



## iSimon (29 Août 2002)

VENIR, ou rester chez lui... Cette question le tenait éveillé malgrès l'heure TARDIVE


----------



## tomtom (29 Août 2002)

DIX VErres de bières, cinq de vin et trois de Cognac, c'est bien plus qu'il n'en faut pour le mettre hors d'état de nuire. Demain, il se réveillera dans le caniveau, les vêtements poisseux et l'esprit brumeux, jurant ses grand dieux que jusqu'à la fin de ses jours il ne avalera plus une goute d'ALCOOL.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2002)

A L'ECOLE, à l'ecole je ne veux plus y aller maman les gens de la ville-ville-ville , mon pris mon panier maman! se disait le petit bernard en regardant sa MERE


----------



## tomtom (29 Août 2002)

CA MERite une petite rectification, car ce n'était pas à l'école que le petit Bernard rechignait à se rendre, mais bien à la pêche aux MOULES


----------



## aricosec (29 Août 2002)

MERE qu'on voit danser quand le facteur sonne a la PORTE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2002)

MOULES ah tiens justement parlons-en ,le petit bernard a très mal digéré celles que sa mère lui avait préparé hier soir et devinez...il a tout DEGOBILLE !!!


----------



## tomtom (29 Août 2002)

"BILLET siouplait!", cria à nouveau le contrôleur.
John Black se réveilla enfin, il s'était assoupi sur sa banquette sans même s'en rendre compte. Il farouilla dans la poche de sa veste à la recherche de son billet, un aller-simple pour Moscou.


----------



## iSimon (30 Août 2002)

COOl ! fit le contrôleur, vous êtes le fameux John black !!! bienvenue à BORD


----------



## tomtom (30 Août 2002)

A BORD, les gens le regardais d'un oeil méfiant. Qui était-donc ce grand homme brun au regard sombre? Ses dix ans passées dans les geôles d'Asie le vieillissaient de dix ans et son visage avait quelquechose d'INQUIETANT.


----------



## iSimon (30 Août 2002)

TANT et si bien que l'on pouvait sentir un tension de plus en plus flagrante dans le WAGON


----------



## Crüniac (30 Août 2002)

WAGON sans SIÈGES


----------



## iSimon (31 Août 2002)

ET JE suis à la bourre MAINTENANT !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## tomtom (31 Août 2002)

MAINTENANT que l'orage s'est calmé, nous pouvons sortir à nouveau nos  cerf-VOLANTS


----------



## Crüniac (31 Août 2002)

VOLANT tout droit vers la LUNE


----------



## tomtom (1 Septembre 2002)

L'UNE, Marie-Pierre, avait de longs cheveux bruns, l'autre, Bérénice, avait les cheveux raz et ROUX.


----------



## Crüniac (1 Septembre 2002)

ROULANT sur le sol lunaire, il était tout content d'y être arrivé mais il avait oublié le plus important, les bouteilles de RHUM

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## tomtom (2 Septembre 2002)

"ROME ne s'est pas faite en un jour" se plaisait à répéter John. Il était très friand de ces petites citations qui avait tendance à irriter ses PROCHES


----------



## maousse (2 Septembre 2002)

pro-chinois ou pro-japonais, le poisson de la mer de chine à le choix de son bourreau


----------



## kamkil (2 Septembre 2002)

Le poisson du coté de l'envers il est nippon ni mauvais! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (2 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * pro-chinois ou pro-japonais, le poisson de la mer de chine à le choix de son bourreau  *



BOUTS ROses pour les chaussettes des filles, bouts bleus pour celles des GARCONS.


----------



## philk34 (3 Septembre 2002)

Qu'on se le dise une bonne fois pour toute le bout rose des garçons, les filles en redemANDE


----------



## iSimon (4 Septembre 2002)

DEMANDE à ton PÈRE 
----- 
heureusement que TomTom à oublié la cédille...


----------



## Blob (4 Septembre 2002)

pere formance est le maitre mot du petit bout rose.... hiark hiark


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2002)

rosé du Languedoc ou du Roussillon ?


----------



## tomtom (4 Septembre 2002)

ROUSSIS ON est quand on s'est endormi sur la plage, que l'ombre à tourné, et que le soleil a focalisé ses plus méchants rayons sur notre petit corps... rose MAINTENANT  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (4 Septembre 2002)

Maintenant, vous avez dit maintenant mais est-ce le bon moment ?
*Pas de problème avec* la rosée du matin ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

TINtin chez les Soviets fut le premier de la série TINTIN écrit par HERGÉ 
----- 
faudrait pas qu'un admin voit sur quoi vous vous attardez....


----------



## maousse (5 Septembre 2002)

Hergé ou Georges Rémi, Johnny Halliday ou Jean-Philippe Smet, les pseudos sont courants mais n'ont pas le même usage...


----------



## tomtom (5 Septembre 2002)

AH, J'entends le train qui redémarre, je remonte à BORD


----------



## iSimon (5 Septembre 2002)

BORa-bora ? nous allons à Bora-Bora ? j'ai du me tromper de DESTINATION...


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2002)

DESTINATION,mais que devient celle du TRAIN ?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## philk34 (5 Septembre 2002)

TRAINera, trainera pas tel est la question ?


----------



## tomtom (5 Septembre 2002)

"QUESTION pour un Champion" présenté par Julien Lepers, auteur de la célèbre chanson:

*"Pour le PLAISIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIR " *   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (6 Septembre 2002)

PLAISIR de prendre place avec VOUS


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2002)

VOUS prendrez bien une tasse de thé.
Prenez donc un siège, mettez-vous à l'AISE


----------



## iSimon (6 Septembre 2002)

HESitez avant d'EMBARQUER...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * HESitez avant d'EMBARQUER...   *



EN BARQUE ÉH! Ca c'est cool comme TRIP!


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2002)

TRIPes à la mode Caen, c'est le menu du dîner de ce SOIR.


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2002)

SOIR ou je te vit au coin de la rue,tu etait belle et POILUE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

HUE! Cheval! Je suis ton DESTRIER!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2002)

Triés sur le volet, ou ça n'en vaut pas la peine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

PEINE de CUR...


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2002)

CUR d'ARTICHAUT


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Septembre 2002)

CHAUD le MEC!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (7 Septembre 2002)

MECanique assez COMPLIQUÉE


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2002)

QUAI numéro trois, le train en provenance de Paris et à destination de Lille accuse un retard de 30 MINUTES


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2002)

MINUTES que je vais consacrer a eplucher des  OIGNONS


ben quoi ,c'est    pour faire une soupe ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Septembre 2002)

OIGNONS qui sont comme les ogres, ils ont plusieurs COUCHES (  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

(_ merci Shreck_)


----------



## iSimon (8 Septembre 2002)

COUCHE, les orgres en on, et toi tu en tiens UNE
-------
Merci Shrek ;-)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Septembre 2002)

UNE fois je suis parti en balade dans la forêt, les arbres étaient beaux, il y avait des oiseaux qui chantaient, les gens qui se baladaient étaient heureux. Il faisait un temps superble, j'ai croisé une fille qui m'a souri. A un moment, je me suis mis à courir dans l'herbe, et blabla et bla bla bla bla et puis aussi un écureil sautait d'arbre en arbre, et aussi blabla et blabla, la marmote elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'allu! si si j'te jure, et puis blabla et blabli! Et puis c'est TOUT!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2002)

TOUT ça n'vaut pas un clair de lune a maubeuge
tout ça  n"vaut pas une biscotte au  BEURRE



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2002)

BEUURRk, j'ai avalé une MOUCHE!


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2002)

mouche toi le nez ou avale, mais arrete de renifler!


----------



## Crüniac (8 Septembre 2002)

FLEAU de Microsoft : Apple, fléau d'Apple : ses UTILISATEURS

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (9 Septembre 2002)

UTILISATEUR de LUBRIFIANT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (9 Septembre 2002)

ANTérieur à cette vie nous étions tous de petit(e)s égyptien(ne)s à construire des pyramides mais un certain contre-maître nommé PharaJobs s'est dit : _Eh ! pourquoi on ferait pas un Cube  !


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  _


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

HUBert , comme le roi Dagobert, a mis sa culotte à l'ENVERS


----------



## iSimon (9 Septembre 2002)

VERS quoi va MICROSOFT ?


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

SAUF Thérèse qui était végétarienne, toutes les filles avaient commandé des omelettes au LARD


----------



## iSimon (9 Septembre 2002)

L'ART abstrait peut paraître barbare aux yeux INEXPÉRIMENTÉS


----------



## Crüniac (9 Septembre 2002)

MENTHE ET eucalyptus à MACHER


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

MA CHÉrie je dois t'avouer une chose terrible, je ne suis pas un GARÇON


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

Un garçon, sinon rien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

RIEN ne sert de courir, c'est trop tard, fallait partir avant, t'avais qu'à prendre tes précautions, la prochaine fois tu feras ATTENTION.


----------



## Crüniac (9 Septembre 2002)

OMBRE sous les COCOTIERS


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (9 Septembre 2002)

COTIERS et montagnards ne vivent pas au même ENDROIT 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

DROITE et fière, la statue des combattants s'éleve au milieu du VILLAGE


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2002)

village de mon enfance, jamais je ne t'oublierai...


----------



## iSimon (10 Septembre 2002)

Rayé ou tacheté, le JAGUAR ?


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

Le jaguar, c'est plus ce que c'était ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

C'ÉTAIT au temps où Bruxelles RÊVAIT

----------
_pom pom pom_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## philk34 (10 Septembre 2002)

Véloce vous avez dit véloce le jaguar  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
on nous ferait pas passer des vessies pour des lanternes


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

TERNES, secs et cassants, vos cheveux retrouvent leur souplesse et leur éclat grâce à notre champoing aux extraits d'ASPERGES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## philk34 (10 Septembre 2002)

J'asperge toujours mon voisin lors des AES
C'est grave docteur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

docteur benton attendu en salle 2, docteur benton!


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

BENTON Fraser &amp; Ray Vecchio, un tandem de CHOC


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

chocolat chaud pour moi, et triple scotch pour mon amie, ça la mettra de bonne humeur...


----------



## iSimon (10 Septembre 2002)

MEURT puisque c'est comme ça ! 

-------- 
on s'active les gars, la fusée va nous rattraper sinon...


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

ça va, on s'active!!!
tchine in popu tchine in popu...
courage!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Septembre 2002)

RAGE de dent, oulala, ça fait MAL!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2002)

MA Lymphe n'en peut plus de circuler en moi, c'est grave doc ?!?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

DOC ! J'ai besoin de MORPHINE

--------
_Et pour cette soit disante fusée, elle n'atteindra jamais la qualité des dialogues du Train, c'est facile d'écrire pour rien dire _ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

FINE et élancée, ah quelle jolie FEMME


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

FEMMES je vous AIME


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

AIMES-tu ces flageolets à la crème que je t'ai préparé pour le petit DÉJEUNER?


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

JEUNER, sûrement pas, d'ailleurs je l'ai pas encore pris ce petit déj', j'y vais de ce PAS

----------
_Merci mais pour les flageolets à la crème le matin c'est pas trop mon truc_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

PASses-moi le plat, j'ai encore FAIM


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

FAIM ou soif de vengeance qui est un plat qui se mange FROID


_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
effet avant keynote_


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

FROID au mains, sueurs, fièvre, je suis MALADE!!!!

-------
_c'est parce que je viens pas à l'AE_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

ADORÉ par (presque) tous Steve ARRIVE


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

RIVE gauche, rive droite, c'est de quel CÔTÉ?


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

COTÉ où il y a plein de MONDE


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

MONDE injuste qui me force à rester loin de PARIS


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

RIONS ensemble alors moi aussi je ne suis pas à Paris mais l'important est d'être devant son Mac en train de prendre du poids à rien FAIRE

-------------
_manque d'imagination /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  _


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

FAIRE du gras pour l'hiver, c'est toujours faire QUELQUECHOSE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

QUELQUE CHOSE me dit que je dois aller travailler dans quelques MINUTES


----------



## philk34 (10 Septembre 2002)

Minutes quoi y a pas le FEU


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

MINUTES après minutes, nous approchons de l'heure de l'APÉRO


----------



## Crüniac (10 Septembre 2002)

FEU de joie on a pas raté grand CHOSE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

--------------
_tomtom, l'apéro t'as un peu retardé il me semble  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif_


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

CHOSE étonnante, je ne regrette plus de ne pas avoir assisté au grand SHOW
---
_j'arrête de boire_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2002)

Show cacao....show, chaud, show, cocoa....houla, il faut vraiment que je dorme ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

dors monsieur dupont, mais ne me réveillez pas!


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

PAS de répis, sus à l'ennemis, CCHHAAARRRRGGGEEEZZZZZ!

------
_zut, j'aurais pas du crier, j'ai peut-être réveillé Decus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

chargezzz? hein quoi??? ou ça???

----------------------------
_eh oui, je dormais paisiblement..._


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Septembre 2002)

CAca pipi... YOUPIE!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2002)

PIE qui chante et vache qui RIT


----------



## philk34 (11 Septembre 2002)

Rillettes, jambon il y aura le choix à Apple EXPO


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (11 Septembre 2002)

EXPOsition au SOLEIL...


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2002)

SOLEIL ou se bronze ma BRUNETTE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2002)

BRUNES, etes-vous là? les blondes m'ENERVENT!


----------



## iSimon (11 Septembre 2002)

HERVé Delapomme tel est le vrai nom de Steve JOBS


----------



## philk34 (11 Septembre 2002)

JOBi joba lalalalalaaaaa /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2002)

LAssitude, quand tu nous gagnes...
envois moi au septième ciel!


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

CIEL! mon MARI


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2002)

mari un jour, perdu pour toujours!


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

TOUJOURS qui rime avec Charlotte GAINSBOURG


----------



## iSimon (11 Septembre 2002)

BOURré je dois ETRE


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

HETRES, chênes, frênes, bouleaux et tant d'autres peuplent nos belles FÔRETS


----------



## iSimon (11 Septembre 2002)

FAUT REver de temps en TEMPS....


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2002)

_temps qui passe, feuilles qui meurent, bébé qui naissent, vieux qui meurent, couples qui s'accouplent, voitures qui roulent, arbres qui tombent, eau qui coule, vent qui souffle, decus qui devient accro, ...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif _


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (11 Septembre 2002)

DECU QUI DEVIENT ACCRO, c'est décevant pour moi qui suis là depuis plus longtemps que LUI!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (11 Septembre 2002)

LUI, toi, elle, NOUS


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

NOUS sommes des babas, nous aimons les FLEURS


----------



## Crüniac (11 Septembre 2002)

FLEURS qui font toujours plaisir à notre bien AIMÉE


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

HÉ, MAIS, au fait, quelle heure-est-IL?


----------



## Crüniac (11 Septembre 2002)

IL est 10H34 10 secondes 10H34 15 secondes 10H34 20 secondes 10H34 25 secondes 10H34 30 secondes 10H34 35 secondes 10H34 40 secondes 10H34 45 secondes 10H34 50 secondes 10H34 55 secondes 10H35 00 seconde 10H35 05 secondes 10H35 10 secondes 10H35 15 secondes 10H35 20 secondes 10H35 25 secondes 10H35 30 secondes 10H35 35 secondes 10H35 40 secondes 10H35 45 secondes 10H35 50 secondes 10H35 55 secondes 10H36 et désolé on ne peut plus revenir en ARRIÈRE

------------
_excusez mon avatar il fait la grève_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (11 Septembre 2002)

ARRIÈRE, arrière ou sinon je t'OCCIS! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (11 Septembre 2002)

SI tu ne mets pas ta capuche, tu vas avoir les cheveux tout mouillés, il pleut DEHORS


----------



## philk34 (11 Septembre 2002)

DE ORsay pour allez a Paris
c'est quel RER ? 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (11 Septembre 2002)

ERrer dans la ville sans avoir de but PRÉCIS


----------



## philk34 (12 Septembre 2002)

ET CI la terre s'arreter de touner


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

TOUT n'est pas rose ici-BAS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (12 Septembre 2002)

BAttez-vous, tuez-vous mais ne vous faites pas de MAL


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

MA Lampe de poche ne fonctionne plus, je suis perdu dans le NOIR  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## philk34 (12 Septembre 2002)

Noir est ton destin mon fils
m'enfin que la force soit avec toi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Septembre 2002)

TOIlettes PUBLIQUES


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

PUBLIQUE hypnotisé par le GOUROU


----------



## iSimon (12 Septembre 2002)

ROUsse était sa chevelure, ce qui lui valu le surnom de Poil de CAROTTE


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Septembre 2002)

ROTation avant, ou LATÉRALE?


----------



## Crüniac (12 Septembre 2002)

ALLEZ tous acheter du PAIN


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

PAINS au chocolat, croissants, et café bien FORT


----------



## Crüniac (12 Septembre 2002)

FORT comme un ROC


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

ROCk-Amadour, où mon amour est parti avec le LOUP  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (12 Septembre 2002)

Loup Sulizer Ah le mal qu'on peut nous faire


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

FAIS REdescendre le chat de l'ARBRE


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2002)

L'ARBRE dont je suis tombé comme une¨POMME

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

POMMES, poires, oranges, faisons le pleins de VITAMINES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (12 Septembre 2002)

MINET râle, on ne lui a pas préparer son LAIT

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## minime (12 Septembre 2002)

LAIT si beau, débit de l'eau si LAID.


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

LAID, Hideux, boooouuhhhhhhh pas beau l'ANIMAL


----------



## minime (12 Septembre 2002)

ANIMAL, on est mal
Et si on ne se conduit pas bien
On revivra peut-être dans un peau d'un HUMAIN


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

HUMAINS, nous, zoltoïens, sommes venus sur cette terre en amis, mais vous nous avez traités en ennemis en tuant sept de nos frères.
C'est la raison pour laquelle nous allons tous vous ANÉANTIR

_hihiiiihiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrkkkkk!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Septembre 2002)

TIR à l'ARC.....


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2002)

ARC à FLÈCHE


----------



## iSimon (13 Septembre 2002)

FLECHE de CATHEDRALE


----------



## philk34 (13 Septembre 2002)

CHE gevara


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2002)

TES DRAPS Lavés pendent sur la corde à linge dans le JARDIN


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Septembre 2002)

DINgue demain j'irais pour la première fois à l'Apple EXPO!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## iSimon (13 Septembre 2002)

PO juste, moi je suis au québec et y a pas d'apple expo... Aurait-on oublié les CARIBOUS ?


----------



## maousse (13 Septembre 2002)

Bouger sans hésiter vers la capitale de la France, des français et d'apple le temps d'une semaine...Surtout ne pas oublier le réveil !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2002)

RÉVEILLEz-vous c'est le MATIN


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Septembre 2002)

LE MATIN, du calme, faut qu'j'me reveille, que je me lave, et alors je prendrais ma TUTURE! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## philk34 (13 Septembre 2002)

URgent, urgent
tous ce soir à l"AES civilisée
au Lou Pascalou


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2002)

LOUP y seras-tu ? A manger des rillettes !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (14 Septembre 2002)

RILLETTES au dîner, en forme toute la SOIRÉE


----------



## rillettes (14 Septembre 2002)

Soirée arrosée, comme chaque fois au Lou Pascalou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## iSimon (14 Septembre 2002)

LOUer un mac ? c'est POSSIBLE ?


----------



## tomtom (14 Septembre 2002)

POSSIBLE n'est pas CERTAIN


----------



## iSimon (14 Septembre 2002)

CERTAINS d'entre nous, sur le forums Jouer en Général essayent de nous CONCURENCER...


----------



## tomtom (14 Septembre 2002)

CONCURENCER le train, pourquoi FAIRE?


----------



## iSimon (14 Septembre 2002)

FAIRE rebel peut-ÊTRE ?


----------



## minime (14 Septembre 2002)

ETRE c'est difficile. Be a essayé d'être, il a eu des PROBLEMES.


----------



## aricosec (14 Septembre 2002)

PROBLEME numero un, comment trouver une suite a ce mot PROBLEME /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (14 Septembre 2002)

PROBLEME résolut en laissant trouver les AUTRES /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (14 Septembre 2002)

AUTREment dit : _Vous avez un problème ? Nous avons la SOLUTION_ !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (14 Septembre 2002)

SOLUTION provisoire ou DEFINITIVE?


----------



## Crüniac (14 Septembre 2002)

DEFINITIVE et sans commentaires cette solution reste la meilleure et elle restera gravée sur les pages de l'histoire de l'humanité, pour la première et les suivantes génération de nos enfants, ils vont enfin vivre avec beaucoup moins d'ennuis, ils seront comblés, ne connaîtront plus les ennuis  quotidiens d'un utilisateur de Windows, c'est décidé, officiel et approuvé par GreenPeace, Bill Gates va se reconvertir dans l'épluchage de CACAHUÈTES

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (15 Septembre 2002)

L'EPLUCHAGE DE CACAHOUETES est un sport national lorsqu'on joue au Loup-garous et qu'on est sensés avoir les yeux FERMÉS! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (15 Septembre 2002)

FERMEZ-la à la fin, bande de jaloux, vous aviez qu'a avoir un MAC


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (15 Septembre 2002)

MAC O'Connel était un grand homme, il mesurait au moins deux mètres DIX! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (15 Septembre 2002)

DIX de perdus, 1 de RETROUVÉ


----------



## iSimon (16 Septembre 2002)

TROUVÉ sur internet : un trousseau de clefs et un blouzon ORANGE


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2002)

ORANGES pleines de bonnes VITAMINES


----------



## Crüniac (16 Septembre 2002)

VITAMINES dont nous avons besoin pour poursuivre le fabuleux destin du TRAIN

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2002)

TRAIN interplanétaire qui circule même le DIMANCHE


----------



## Crüniac (16 Septembre 2002)

DIMANCHE, mercredi, 1er avril, 25 décembre, chaque jour, chaque minute, chaque seconde, 24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7, le train vous offre ce dont vous avez toujours RÊVÉ

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
------------- 
_quel beau 700ème message ! _


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2002)

VOUS AVEZ TOUJOURS RÊVÉ de vous évader....Sautez dans le train en marche, vous n'avez pas besoin de ticket, c'est GRATUIT. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Crüniac (16 Septembre 2002)

GRATUIT et si vous venez accompagné une boisson*(*)*  vous est offerte par toute l'EQUIPE




*(*)*






--------------
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2002)

L'EQUIPE est sympathique, les wagons-lits sont coquets et spacieux, le wagon-restaurant vous accueille avec des saveurs venues des quatres coins du monde et des activités vous sont proposées tout au long de votre voyage pour le rendre aussi agréable que POSSIBLE.


----------



## iSimon (16 Septembre 2002)

POSSIBLEment que la fusée va nous RATTRAPER... ;-(


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (16 Septembre 2002)

PÉpé a SOMMEIL...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2002)

SOMMEIL du juste ou juste sommeil, je suis FATIGUÉ!!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (16 Septembre 2002)

_JE SUIS FATIGUÉ,
j'en ai assez d'être crevé,
Je suis exténué,
J'arrive à peine à m'LEVER_


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2002)

M'LEVER, c'est déjà très dur, alors m'laver, n'y pensez PAS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (16 Septembre 2002)

PApa ? quand-est-ce qu'on va OÙ ?


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

VAS OÙ le vent te MÈNE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## philk34 (17 Septembre 2002)

ENEMI soit  !!!  mais restons gentleman.


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2002)

MAN ou men la difference est bien minime,un petit plus a l'un et a l'autre,un peu en bas un peu en haut,un qui en a et l'autre NON
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (17 Septembre 2002)

NON ! Mais dites moi pas que c'est pas VRAI


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

VRAIMENT faudrait accélérer le train... La fusée est à 72 PAGES !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2002)

PAS Juste Xueley fait 4 pages à lui tout SEUL !!!!


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

SEUL la double identité peut nous sauver sans pour cela utiliser la TRICHE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2002)

TRICHER n'est pas JOUER


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

JOUEZ avec moi, mes AMIS !


----------



## Crüniac (17 Septembre 2002)

AMITIES aux collègues de la fusée dont on s'en fout ROYALEMENT


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  
----------------
_et voilà _  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

ALLEMANDS, chinois, péruviens, sautez tous dans le trains, rejoignez-nous!!!


----------



## Crüniac (17 Septembre 2002)

NOUS continuerons à errer dans ces wagons jusqu'à la fin de la ligne de chemin de fer, ensuite nous nous envolerons vers des galaxies lointaines pour apporter le savoir faire des p'tits gars du train de MacG et les petits habitants des autres univers nous dirons joyeusement : _Quoi  ? Vous n'avez même pas encore inventé la pizza GONFLABLE_

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

LÀ, BLasés, nous nous reposerons enfin, en faisant des ronds dans l'eau avec des petits CAILLOUX


----------



## Crüniac (17 Septembre 2002)

CAILLOUX que nous lancerons en l'air et seront attrapés par des anges bleus qui, de leurs immenses ailes, nous protégeront des trois soleils vert. Mais dites moi les anges comment ils font pour ne pas se brûler ? Je dirais simplement que c'est une question d'aptitude de leur épiderme spécial qui, avec la lumière du soleil, provoque une montée d'adréaline avec une réaction de leur système protecteur et ainsi étendent leur ailes pour nous protéger.
LOGIQUE !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

LOGIQUE tout ça, mais si tel est l'avenir des posteurs du train, pourquoi ne sont-ils pas plus nombreux à ralier ces beaux wagons de bois, de métal, qui sentent bons le cuir et les épices d'ORIENT?


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

ORIENT, occident, le train traverse toute la PLANÈTE


----------



## Crüniac (17 Septembre 2002)

PLANÈTE bleue, dans l'orient ou l'occident, les posteurs se cachent, se perdent, s'interrogent et non pas d'imagination /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif, allez les petits et les grands, pour le plaisir des plus valeureux d'entre nous, écrivez-nous vos textes les plus MIGNONS


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

MIGNONS petits posts de 2 môts ou long textes biens pensés, envoyez, ENVOYEZ!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

VOYEZ comme c'est FACILE !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Septembre 2002)

CILS d'un bien bel il, je dois l'AVOUER /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (17 Septembre 2002)

AVOUEZ que ça ne vous gène pas mine de RIEN


----------



## tomtom (17 Septembre 2002)

RIEN de neuf ce MATIN


----------



## tamatoa (17 Septembre 2002)

CHEMISE du boulot où j'avais tous les plans secrets du iBOOK


----------



## iSimon (18 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * RIEN de neuf ce MATIN   *


SEMA THYM, laurier, sariette,et à la fin de l'année, il put faire un COUSCOUS


----------



## aricosec (18 Septembre 2002)

COUSCOUS garbit,ça vaut pas un couscous cuit dans une MARMITE
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (18 Septembre 2002)

MARMITE dans le placard craint la NAPHTALINE


----------



## philk34 (18 Septembre 2002)

Aline, Aline aahhhhhh que de souvenir


----------



## tamatoa (18 Septembre 2002)

Souvent Hirsute , ses longs cheveux en bataille


----------



## iSimon (18 Septembre 2002)

TAILLE XL ? euh... il ne m'en reste PLUS


----------



## tomtom (18 Septembre 2002)

PLUS je dors et plus je suis FATIGUÉ


----------



## iSimon (19 Septembre 2002)

Gai, joyeux, heureux sont des mots dont la nuance peut parfois nous ECHAPPER


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2002)

- ET CHAT !
- PErché !
- Eh merde !


----------



## tomtom (19 Septembre 2002)

MÈRE DE trois enfants, deux filles et un p'tit GARS


----------



## iSimon (19 Septembre 2002)

GAllopant de tout son possible, Gripoil®, fendait les AIRS


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Septembre 2002)

AIR de rien,
Il n'est pas CHIEN...


----------



## iSimon (19 Septembre 2002)

CHIENs, chats, hamster... Tout cela est démodé. Achetez... un COCHON !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (19 Septembre 2002)

-COCHONet, ne discutes pas!
-Mais, mimine, c'est mon PAVOIS...


----------



## tomtom (19 Septembre 2002)

VOIS ce que tu as fait, tu devrais avoir honte de TOI


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

TOI et moi est une formule plus polie que Moi et Toi... Question  de MODESTIE


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

"DESTINÉS, nous étions tous les deux destinés...." chantait Guy MARCHAND /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## philk34 (20 Septembre 2002)

"CHAn"  peut plus repondit Luisa à Carlos au sujet de l'odeur de ses pieds


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

S'ÉPIER sans fin, en attendant que la mort frappe celui qui DOUTE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

DOUTE, non j'en suis sur, le message suivant ne sera pas très  GENTIL


----------



## Elendil (20 Septembre 2002)

Un petit crochet chez vous depuis le forum jeux, juste pour vous dire qu'on vous a grillé.
Voili voila  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
au revoir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

ANTILlais, les soleil mouvant d'un Paris, perdu sous la PLUIE
[hors topic]bien joué pour l'il à briser le temps  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  [/hors topic]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

PLUIE, Neige ou vent, peut importe le TEMPS


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

LE TEMPS de le dire et c'est PASSÉ


----------



## hl (20 Septembre 2002)

Pas s'énervé


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

ENERVÉ qu'on nous ait GRILLÉ!


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

GRILLÉS? non, on va sortir les vielles artileries, et on GANGNERA!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

GAGNERA (je corrige la faute) le droit d'etre les meilleurs, parce qu'on était les PREMIERS!


----------



## Chikuku (20 Septembre 2002)

PREMIER post pour moi, pour aider ce train qui, tel un RER, est en RETARD!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

RETARD par raport à des gamers, quelle HONTE!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

HONTEUX je suis de faire cela, mais contre l'enemi nous ne nous laisserons pas FAIRE!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

FAIRE aussi avec Netscape, je ne l'avais pas encore utilisé AUJOURD'HUI!


----------



## Chikuku (20 Septembre 2002)

HUItre empoisonnées, c'est ça qu'il faut pour rattraper les GAMERS!


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

MEURder devrait se pencher sur cette affaire... Comment ont ils pu dépasser le train en ROLLERS?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

LEURS divagations ne doivent pas nous perturber dans notre recherche PERSONNELLE!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

PERSONNELement, je vote pour le train, sûr de notre inéluctable victoire FINALE! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Chikuku (20 Septembre 2002)

FINALEment, à plusieurs, ça avance pas MAL!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

MAL à la TÊTE...


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

TÊTE de b... BETA!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

BETA TESTEUR


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

TESTEUR de nouvelles SENSATIONS! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

SENSATIONS bizarres que d'écrire des phrases sans SENS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

SENS de la MARCHE...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

LA MARCHE du temps est ETERNELLE...


----------



## Chikuku (20 Septembre 2002)

ETERNELLE ville LUMIÈRE!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

LUMIÈRE de mes posts que j'égrènne ici BAS...


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

BASement fourbres que ces jeunes qui se croient pouvoir rivaliser avec ce sujet de notre bon vieux ARICO!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

HARICOTS du soir, ESPOIR...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

POIRE d'une bonne PRUNE ...

[hors] oula, j'commence à faiblir, moi... J'espère qu'Rantan' tardera pas à m'aider, là.... [/hors] 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

PRUNElle de mes YEUX! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Chikuku (20 Septembre 2002)

YEUX de LYNX... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

X aqua, X jaguar, que vont t'ils nous inventer MAINTENANT? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2002)

NANtes est une ville ... comme les AUTRES (...)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

LES AUTRES ne comptent pas... Il n'y a qu'ELLE! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

ELLE, elle.... ahhhh, elle... elle est cassée, ma télé!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

ÉH! ca y est, on est repassé devant... 6 messages d'avances, allez, les gars, faut les garder jusqu'au deux millième MESSAGE!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2002)

MES SAGES voyageurs, d'où vient cette soudaine ACCELERATION ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

_la_ RATION de messages vous a t elle SUFFIT?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

SUFFIT-il de faire le plus grand nombre de page ? je crois que le TRAIN bat les "gamers" car à la différence de cette "fusée" nous avons une règle du jeu... Continuons mes frères, l'honneur est SAUF !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

SAUF que évidement ils vont dire le CONTRAIRE


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

TRAIRE les vaches, est un acte assez SIMPLE 
[hors train] je ne savais pas qu'Ellen parlait français...[/hors train]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

SIMPLY, I've switched to MAC...


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

MACDO, ajouterai de l'anti-vomitif dans ses BURGERS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

BURGER quizz ??? is that a French TV SHOW ?


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

CHAUde l'ambiance ce SOIR...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

SOIR means evening, isn't IT ?


----------



## iSimon (20 Septembre 2002)

ITalie ! pays en forme de BOTTE


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

BEAU TRavail d'équipe, j'aurais aimé être LÀ  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

LÀ, je dois dire qu'iSimon et Ellen ont bien suivit le mouvement, BRAVO!

[hors]


			
				Ellen Feiss a dit:
			
		

> * SIMPLY, I've switched to MAC...   *



Mort de rire!
[/hors] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

VEAUX, vaches et cocons (pouf pouf), que nous faut-il donc couver pour faire peur aux FRAGGERS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2002)

BRAVO, Nephou, mais tu as raté le wagon! REÉSSAYE!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

*ça-y-est*  mais c'est pas de ma faute à moi si ça lag, d'ailleurs je m'étais corrigé et le dernier mot est FRAGGERS  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Septembre 2002)

FRAGGERS d'accord, tu t'es bien ratrappé! Bravo à TOI!


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

TOIle de maître que ce tableau html qui reccueille nos phrases que TEXTUELLES
[hors topic]attention, un jeu de mots s'est dissimulé dans ce texte[/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

ELLE est tellement JOLIE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (20 Septembre 2002)

Geolier, libère les gueus !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

GUEUZE lambic? c'est pour moi MERCI /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

MERCI de ma laisser le temps de poster, surtout pouder des post comme celui qui suit : enfin tant PIS
[hors topic car trop tard]
JOLIEt  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  when we make love you use to cry
you said I love you like the stars above I'll love you till I die
there's a place for us you know the movie song
when you gonna realize it was just that the time was wrong?

I can't do the talk like the talk on the tv
and I can't do a love song like the way its meant to be
I can't do everything but I'd do anything for you
can't do anything except be in love with you

and all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
all I do is keep the beat the bad company
all I do is kiss you through the bars of Orion
jolie I'd do the stars with you any time

joliet when we made love you used to cry
you said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
there's a place for us you know the movie song
when you gonna realize it was just that the time was wrong?

a lovestruck romeo sings the streets a serenade
laying everybody low with a lovesong that he made
finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
says something like you and me babe how about IT?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
 [/hors topic car trop tard]


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

PI est égal à 3,14 et des POUSSIÈRES


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

POUSSES HIER mais demain : arbres fiers d'une splendide FORÊT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif



_oulà, je dyslèque moi_


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

FAUT RÊver dans la VIE


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

AVIs à la population du train, la compagnie des wagons-lits vous informe que la voiture-restaurant (voiture 15) est ouverte. Le bar, lui, l'est tout le TEMPS.


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

LE TEMPS d'enfiler un jean's et j'ARRIVE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

HA, RIVE gauche, tout le charme de PARIS  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2002)

Paris tenu !


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

PAR Ici ou par là, il y à toujours des choses qui TRAINENT


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Paris tenu !  *


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif TENUe de soirée, EXIGÉE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## tomtom (20 Septembre 2002)

EXIGEZ un reçu quand vous vendez votre âme au DIABLE

-------
_ zut je m'suis fait griller par un compatriote la fois d'avant_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * PAR Ici ou par là, il y à toujours des choses qui TRAINENT   *


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif trop tard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   


			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * EXIGEZ un reçu quand vous vendez votre âme au DIABLE *


DIABLE au teint rouge, craint donc l'ange ÉTHÉRÉ  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2002)

[hors topic] 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />   <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>
 T'inquiète pas theBig, on n'oubliera pas ta participation à notre record<hr /></blockquote>
Allez ! là-dessus j'en remets une petite couche !!!  
ps : je file vite avant d'être considéré comme un traître dans le bar....je compte sur votre discrétion !!!    <hr /></blockquote> 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif démasqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
[/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* 
DIABLE au teint rouge, craint donc l'ange ÉTHÉRÉ  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

ET T'ES REsté tout ce temps enfermé dans les VESTIAIRES? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif T'Y-ES REsté bien plus longtemps que MOI  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

MOIS septembre qui touche à sa FIN


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

FINalement (oui bon je sais, mais je fatigue), c'est pas pour dire, mais les féroces soldats y font rien qu'à mugir dans nos campagnes. Quand au mois de septembre, il ne passera pas L'HIVER  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
[hors topic] pouf pouf  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  [/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

L'HIVER, je reste chez moi, au chaud, un lait au Rhum avec du miel dans la MAIN


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

LA (comment qu'on fait 'à' cap sur pc ?) MAINtenant, j'ai l'impression que nous sommes, du train, les deux seuls PISTONS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Septembre 2002)

TONton est là, t'inquiète PAS!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

PAS de course, c'est ce qu'il nous faut pour garder la CADENCE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## philk34 (21 Septembre 2002)

EN CE moment ben rien de spécial, vais allez faire un tour à la FNAC pour voir si il reste des IPOD /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

AUDition en danger ou bien est-une rumeur ? Faisons fî du bouche-à-oreille et exigeons de la FNAC tous ses boitiers blancs afin que nous les essayions, GRATUITEMENT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

MENThe à l'eau, bien sûr... mais... que vois-je qui se rapproche ? L'heure de l'apéro ? Lors, gardons la menthe mais virons l'eau : tous au RICQLES /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2002)

Laisse-moi deviner... toi , t'es pas du genre à ne sucer que de la glace !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

LA CErtitude d'avoir raison, c'est DANGEREUX


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

JE REgrète fortement de poster depuis un PC au BOULOT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

BOULOTer de la glace au citron sans vodka, pour moi c'est IMPOSSIBLE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

IMPOSSIBLE de continuer sans te prévenir qu'il est interdit de poster plusieurs fois de SUITE


----------



## Nephou (21 Septembre 2002)

SUITE à cela je m'excuse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif car je n'avais pas lu tous les posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  et croisé en prenant une page au hasard  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif les serial post de BARBARELLA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## iSimon (21 Septembre 2002)

LÀ je reviens des COURS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2002)

COURS forest COURS !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (21 Septembre 2002)

COURS du soir, cours du jour, cours TOUJOURS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (21 Septembre 2002)

JOUR-J moins UN


----------



## rillettes (21 Septembre 2002)

Un lapin a tué un chasseur à coups de carottes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (21 Septembre 2002)

Rotenez ceci mes biens chers frères et soeurs, HALTE À LA CONNERIE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iSimon (22 Septembre 2002)

RIZ basmati, avec sauce tomate aux petits légumes CUISINÉS


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

ZINÉdine Zidane perd ses CHEVEUX /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2002)

CHE VEUX pas aller me COUCHER (_accent belge /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_)


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

COUCHER n'est pas toujours une bonne solution pour obtenir une AUGMENTATION

_c'est un accent de quel coin? j'le connais pas celui-là_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## iSimon (22 Septembre 2002)

SCIONS, scions du BOIS


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

BOIS sans SOIF


----------



## iSimon (22 Septembre 2002)

SOIF de VIVRE


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

VIVRE libre ou MOURIR


----------



## iSimon (22 Septembre 2002)

MOURIR d'AMOUR


----------



## rillettes (22 Septembre 2002)

D'amour et de viandox ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (22 Septembre 2002)

D'OXyde de carbone est composé l'AIR


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2002)

air de rien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif , air [°o°]  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif, quel tableau !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (22 Septembre 2002)

T'as bloqué les freins ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

FREINS cassé, voiture dans le PRÉ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (22 Septembre 2002)

Le président a mal aux dents, je répète... le président a mal aux dents ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (22 Septembre 2002)

DANS le pré où poussent de jeunes brins d'herbe prêt à être remplie de neige immaculée dans quelques semaines et avant d'aller voir le dentiste pour vérifier les belles petites DENTS.


----------



## rillettes (22 Septembre 2002)

Dans le wagon à bagages le crüniac ! C'est dur le dimanche matin ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Crüniac (22 Septembre 2002)

MATIN ou après-midi je suis toujours en forme mais je dois pas encore avoir l'habitude de mon nouvel écran LCD 17 POUCES

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (22 Septembre 2002)

POUCE, index, majeur, annulaire, auriculaire; les cinq ensembles dans la figure, ça fait drôlement MAL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

MALéfique sorcier, tu ne m'aura POINT


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

POINT de non retour franchit, le 100ème wagon se RAPPROCHE


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

PROCHES, nous sommes du 2000eme PASSAGER


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

PASSAGER qui pourra faire encore un beau post de PLUS


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2002)

Plus ça va , plus je me dis , quand on voit c'qu'on voit et qu'on entend c'qu'on entend , on a ben raison de penser c'qu'on pense ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

PENSEz-y un petit PEU


----------



## rillettes (23 Septembre 2002)

Peu importe les moyens pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2002)

Restez pas sur le quai , prenez le train et en voiture Simone ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

SI MONique était là elle pousserait la CHANSONNETTE


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

NET et CLAIR   
------- 
2000eme Message !!!


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

CLAIRE aime monter les CHEVAUX


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

VEAUX, vaches, cochons, cuvée, perrette était dans la MERDE


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

MÈRE DE dieu, c'est Marie, enfin il parait, personne n'a assisté à l'ACCOUCHEMENT


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

CHE ment pas quand che dit que ch'ai fait le 2000 message sur la page quatre-VINGT 
(_accent belche_)


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

VINDiou m'en va faire cuire mes HARICOTS

_véridique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

ARICOSEC  sera fier de NOUS

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

NOUS sommes les derniers hommes LIBRES !  
(_Les enfants du marais_)


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

LIBRE comme l'AIR


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

L'AIR de rien, nous battons toujours les GÉMEURZES (_gamers pour ceux qu'aurait pas compris_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

GÉMEURZES ou pas voilà un papillon BLEU


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

EUH.... je vois pas le rapport mais BON


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

BON moi non plus mais j'avais envire d'écrire ça pour le plaisir des PAPILLONS

--------
_on les oublient souvent, en plus j'ai revu le film vous avez un message et il y une belle scène avec papillon, voilà !_ 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

PILLONS toutes les maisons sur notre PASSAGE ! 

------- 
excuses accéptée... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

PASSAGE souterrain menant vers le jardin d'EDEN


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

D'ENnemi nous n'avons pas BESOIN


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

BESOIN de repos, oui mais DEMAIN


-------------
tiens, j'étais le 1001 ème visiteur sur ton site


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

DEMAIN, j'irais bien taquiner la TRUITE


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

TRUIE, TEchniquement la femelle du COCHON


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Septembre 2002)

COCHON qui s'en DÉDIT!

----

_ de retour parmis vous après un petit rube...._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (23 Septembre 2002)

DIS-moi...est-ce-que apple va sortir un Newton DEUX ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2002)

DE quoi vous PARLEZ ?


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

PARLES, ET dis-moi où t'as planqué le MAGOT


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

MA'GOT qui dég'affait son co'sage pou' donner la gougoutte à son chat tandis que tous les gars du village ÉTAIENT...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

ÉTAIENT là là là là là là là
Étaient là là là là là là là

Et Margot qu'était simple et très sage
Présumait qu'c'était pour voir son CHAT


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

CHATon perdu dans un océan de LAIT


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

LAIE, femelle du SANGLIER


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

LIER des liens au BAR


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

BARbier, laissez bien longs les FAVORIS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Septembre 2002)

FAVORIS? Moi, depuis que j'utilise Omni, je dis SIGNETS!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (23 Septembre 2002)

SIGNETS parfois étonnants.


----------



## rillettes (23 Septembre 2002)

[Signez là qu'ils disaient, vous verrez du pays !!] 

Et ton encre, elle est sympathique au moins ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

AU MOINS étonnant mais AMUSANT


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *Et ton encre, elle est sympathique au moins ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *


AUx MOINeaux  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif qui se disputent les fruits rouges de mon cerisier  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif je suis tenté de répondre PAN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * AU MOINS étonnant mais AMUSANT *



AMUSANT tout cet emmèlage de PINCEAUX  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

SOT que je suis ne n'avoir pensé que tout message pouvait être ÉDITÉ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

EDITÉ : non, pardonné : OUI

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

OU Il est mon stylo, quelqu'un a vu mon STYLO? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

L'EAU froide ça RÉVEILLE


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

RÉVEILLE-toi, il est l'heure d'aller chercher du TRAVAIL


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

[gosh]VEILLE[/gosh] TRAVAILLE et surtout prend garde de ne pas fermer l'oeil : gardons le train en tête et ne déraillons pas TROP. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

PAS TROP de sucre dans mon café, MERCI  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

_MERCI_ 
 Mais de RIEN


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

MAIS DEux RIz (camarguais et basmathi) INstantanés  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif (ou presque : moins de trois minutes) vont bientôt (sauf apéro arrosé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif ) me RÉGALER /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

GALET jeté dans la rivière claire au petit matin sur la colline VERTE


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

LINE VERT TE présente ses hommages de la journée ainsi qu'à tous les VOYAGEURS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Crüniac (23 Septembre 2002)

VOYAGEURS très ravis  _stop_ nous vous remercions _stop_ bon appétit _stop_ à BIENTÔT


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

BIENTÔT l'hiver, pensez à vous COUVRIR


----------



## maousse (23 Septembre 2002)

COUVRIR ses qualités, pour mieux ressortir ses défauts, vous appelez ça COMMENT ??


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

COMMENT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif vous ne connaissez pas le TRAIN


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

TRAIN d'atterissage descendu et verouillé : trois VERTES /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2002)

TROIS VERS Trinques ensembles en grignotant des bouts de TERRE


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Hubert Félix Thiéfaine:</font><hr />* Terre Terre Terre
Dans quel état t'erres

2000 après J.C. sur les calendriers
50 et des poussières après Adolf Hitler
2000 après J.C. dans le flot des damnés
Tu t'refais les paupières pour cacher ton cancer
Terre Terre Terre
Joyeux anniversaire

Loin des verdâtres imams de l'écolomanie
J'aim'rais encore te voir sensuelle et sulfureuse
J'aim'rais encore renaître à ton ventre meurtri
Là où ta peau devient humide et granuleuse
Terre Terre Terre
Dans quel état t'erres
Paroles et musique : H.-F. Thiéfaine*<hr /></blockquote>
[hors topic]j'espère que c'est bon, pas comme pour Dire Straits /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif [/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

FAIT Noir ici, oh, j'ai oublié d'allumer la LAMPE


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

L'HAMPE du "p" est desendante, à l'inverse de celle du "d"


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2002)

DU DÉtergent pour le sol, du café, ... oups pardon, je fesait ma liste de COURSES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2002)

OURSE mal léchée   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  finit toujours par MORDRE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

MORDRE à pleines DENTS


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

LAINES, DENTS, voici les attributs, respectivement, du mouton et du loup, ÉGALITÉ ?


			
				manon a dit:
			
		

> je dis non, non et non


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

ALITÉ depuis un mois, je suis atteint de fièvre JAUNE


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

NE pensez pas que j'ai abandonné... Je DORMAIS


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

MAIS quelle chance de pouvoir s'accorder une petite SIÈSTE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

St'ait la NUIT


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

LA NUIT est longue au CANADA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

D'Accord, donc les journées en sont plus courtes... pas de problème, le train peut être de NUIT !!!
[hors topic]oups,  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif , je me mets à boucler[/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

NUITS de Chine, nuits calines, nuits d'AMOUR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

AMOUR qu'est partie avec le loup dans les grottes  de Rocamadour. Elle est si jolie avec ses souliers vernis et ses taches de rousseur sur son joli POSTÉRIEUR) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

RIEUR, c'est quand même mieux que PLEURNICHARD


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

NI CHARDen ni Stone ne viendront saluer mon départ provisoire du train pour cause d'abandon de poste informatique ; à ce soir donc ou à DEMAIN.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Septembre 2002)

À DEUX MAINS j'y arrive mieux qu'à une SEULE!


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

SEUL vaut mieux que mal ACCOMPAGNÉ


----------



## philk34 (24 Septembre 2002)

niez, niez tout !!!  même sous la torture


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

TORTUE REviens ! ne t'en va PAS !


----------



## maousse (24 Septembre 2002)

Pas de nouvelle, problème en vue... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

VU l'heure, les gens doivent MANGER


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

J'AI fini de manger depuis 1H et QUART


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * J'AI fini de manger depuis 1H et QUART   *



quarteron de cons  !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

COMPAGNONS, continuons notre ROUTE !


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * COMPAGNONS, continuons notre ROUTE !   *



routiers, continuons le combat ?


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

BAtman à toujours été plus fort que SPIDERMAN


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Septembre 2002)

MANolito aime bien MAFALDA! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

Faldait pas m'la faire à chaque coup celle-là ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

CELLE-LÀ je l'ATTRAPPE


----------



## rillettes (24 Septembre 2002)

La trappe s'est furieusement refermée sur nos doigts ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

NOS DOIGTS sont engourdis par le froid ce MATIN /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Septembre 2002)

Mate un peu c'qui nous arrive dessus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

DE SUpermarchés en supermarchés, j'erres à la recherche de* LA *boîte de RAVIOLI


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

RAVIes AU LIT, avec moi : TOUJOURS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Septembre 2002)

Toujours aussi naïf pour croire qu'elles ne simulent pas l'orgasme ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

L'ORGASME, la "petite MORT"


----------



## Satori7 (24 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * L'ORGASME, la "petite MORT"   *



mortadelle, Corona et Rillettes au petit déj' !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

DÉJà que j'étais en retard ce matin, si en plus il fallait que je déjeûne... non, je préfère m'octroyer plus tard une pause APRODUCTIVE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   
[hors topic]un p ou deux ?[/hors topic]


----------



## Satori7 (24 Septembre 2002)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * DÉJà que j'étais en retard ce matin, si en plus il fallait que je déjeûne... non, je préfère m'octroyer plus tard une pause APRODUCTIVE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *



une pause aproductive ? tater le cul des vaches est toujours rentable !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

TABLE de jardins, chaises de jardin et parasol: rentrés pour l'HIVER


----------



## Satori7 (24 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * TABLE de jardins, chaises de jardin et parasol: rentrés pour l'HIVER *



Hiver serein pour certains sur l'ile de Ré (ou l'il de sein) !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (24 Septembre 2002)

SEINS bien FERMES


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

FERME la porte, bon sang, j'l'ai déjà dit vingt FOIS


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

FOI de Neph', je me suis encore fais prendre... ah, décidemment : faire ma valise et partir au soleil ; tel est le doux rêve qui me submerge dans mon bureau rue MICHEL-ANGE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

EN Janvier, peut-être qu'il y aura de la NEIGE


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * EN Janvier, peut-être qu'il y aura de la NEIGE   *



neige en novembre, nöel fin décembre ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

L'ANNÉE JE ne l'ai pas vu passer et l'on arrive déjà à la PROCHAINE


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

[topic comment]
oulà, on commence à être dépassé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif : ils ont atteint la Vendée avant nous : vite, tous au charbon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (non, je ne triche pas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )
[/topic comment]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Septembre 2002)

CHAINE d'amour que ce géantissime POST! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

POSTe à galène : cela devient vraiment rare d'en touver en étét de MARCHE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2002)

MARCHE ou CRÈVE!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2002)

CREVant que d'avoir le destin du train sur ces frèles ÉPAULES!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Septembre 2002)

ÉH! PAUL! aide nous un peu, veux-TU!


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

Yann-Bleiz a dit:
			
		

> * ÉH! PAUL! aide nous un peu, veux-TU!  *



turlututu chapeau pointu


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

OUINNNNNN!!! TU veux pas jouer avec moi au DOCTEUR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * OUINNNNNN!!! TU veux pas jouer avec moi au DOCTEUR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    *



Docteur, ici la noireaude !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

NOIR AU Dedant, rose au dehors, à vous de deviner de quoi je PARLE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * NOIR AU Dedant, rose au dehors, à vous de deviner de quoi je PARLE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif     *



parlementaire mais toubien !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

TOUT BIEN tout honneur, est-ce vraiment la devise du train ? Non, c'est TCHOU-TCHOU /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## maousse (24 Septembre 2002)

tchoubidoubidouwouah ! Vive Sacha Distel ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

DISENT ELLES toujours la même chose dans la chaleur moite du plaisir partagé qui déjà s'enfui ; vaporisé par le bout incandescent d'une CIGARETTE ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

UNE CIGARETTE? non merci, j'ai ARRÊTÉ  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

ART ER TÉlévision font quelque fois bon MÉNAGE 
[hors topic]
quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif j'ai dépassé les 100 post
[/hors topic]


----------



## tomtom (24 Septembre 2002)

MÉNAGE à trois, ç'est propre 3 fois plus VITE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (24 Septembre 2002)

LUS VITE, ces romans sont moins passionnant que LENTEMENT /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (24 Septembre 2002)

MENTIR c'est VILAIN


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

VILAIN petit CANARD


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

NARquois était son REGARD


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

- REGARDE papa, une étoile filante
- fait un vu, mon fils, fait un VU


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

VEUX pas aller à l'ECOLE !


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

VEUX pas finir ma soupe NA !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   
_les grands esprits se rencontrent_


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * VEUX pas aller à l'ECOLE !   *


LES COLLES, en sup et en spé, ça fera toujours rire... longtemps après /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

APRÈS le beau temps vient la PLUIE


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

"LAPPE-LUI son bol de lait tu vas voir ce qu'il va te faire " dit 'tanplan à gros-minet...


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

EAU MINErale 100% NATURELLE


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

NATURELLEMENT personne n'a pensé à prendre à BOIRE


----------



## philk34 (25 Septembre 2002)

OUArezazat est un bien bel endroit, ma foi .)


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

FOI de quebécois, c'est crissement PLATTE


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

_Plate attitude_, pour les mecs qui n'ont pas de relief !


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

EH ! Faut pas exagere non PLUS


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

non, plutôt une erreur d'appréciation, je ne vise personne en particulier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

*[moderate me]*PARTIs CULs LIÉs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif , ils ne sont pas près d'ARRIVER *[argh trop tard]*


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

ARRIVÉ dernier au marathon c'est pas grave l'important c'est de participer. N'empèche, t'as l'air un peu con quand même vu qu'on attend plus que toi pour rembâler les baraques à frites et la tente de la Croix-ROUGE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * ARRIVÉ dernier au marathon c'est pas grave l'important c'est de participer. N'empèche, t'as l'air un peu con quand même vu qu'on attend plus que toi pour rembâler les baraques à frites et la tente de la Croix-ROUGE  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *




rouge commes joues !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

JOUons aux échecs à PRESENT


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * JOUons aux échecs à PRESENT   *



Présentez Armes !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

ARME à gauche, ce n'est pas une bonne position  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## giuseppebergman (25 Septembre 2002)

Positionne-toi, d'accord, mais arrrête de postilloner


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

postillonner ou poster, où est la nuance ?


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

NUANCES tes PROPOS


----------



## minime (25 Septembre 2002)

Proposons aux voyageurs un divertissement gratuit.


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

GRATUIT: une sucette au Rhum pour tout achat d'un voiture durant nos portes OUVERTES


----------



## Crüniac (25 Septembre 2002)

OUVERTES, grandes ouvertes, elles sont ouvertes, depuis le temps que j'attendais ça ah ! trop tard FERMÉ

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

FAIRE MES adieux au train, ça jamais : grâce à lui je me sens vachement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif BIEN


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

BIEN mal aquis ne profite JAMAIS


----------



## Crüniac (25 Septembre 2002)

JAMAIS tranquille dans ce COIN

  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

COINcidence ou pas, c'est la plus grande question que nous pose la VIE [smiley fumant son kim cône]


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

LA VIE la nuit
De musique en rêve
Vive l'hiver
Criez qu'il fait chaud
Et coup de folie
Un refrain s'élève
Des sons nouveaux
Pour les chanter plus HAUT


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />
LA VIE la nuit 
De musique en rêve 
Vive l'hiver 
Criez qu'il fait chaud 
Et coup de folie 
Un refrain s'élève 
Des sons nouveaux 
Pour les chanter plus HAUT 
<hr /></blockquote>
OH j'ai comme une machine dans ma tête... à moins que celà ne soit un CARGO /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (25 Septembre 2002)

CARGO à quai, déballez la MARCHANDISE


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

MARCHAND DIStrait qui ne fait pas payer ses CLIENT


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Septembre 2002)

SES CLIENTS disent merci à iSimon... Par message pas PRIVÉ!


----------



## Crüniac (25 Septembre 2002)

PRIVÉ tant pis je rentre quand même
_Mais ? Patron ? vous faites quoi avec la SECRETAIRE ?_

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  

--------------
yann bleiz, pour ta signature, planètes s'écrit avec un  *è*, voilà  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

- LA SECRÉTAIRE est aussi ma femme, je vous le rapelle, alors, si vous voulez bien fermer la porte et nous laisser FINIR /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (25 Septembre 2002)

FINIR d'accord, mais une augmentation sera nécessaire à ce que ma langue ne se délie pas dans tous les BUREAUX

_[non c'est pas du chantage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ]_


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

[coup dans l'eau]_HÉ, FINE IRma, vous a t-on déjà dit que vous étiez DOUCE_[/coup dans l'eau]
RHOOO ! c'est pas bien de me couper la parole sous le PIED /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

LE PIED!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , j'ai été AUGMENTÉ


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

MENTEZ une fois à mille personnes ou mille fois à une personne mais jamais mille fois à mille personnes ; surtout avec un CHEWING-GUM /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (25 Septembre 2002)

- UN CHEWING-GUM Émile?
- n n non merci
- si si prenez un chewing-gum ÉMILE


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

ÉMILE, celui qui s'est fait arrêter par la tapette GÉANTE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

J'AI HANTé cette barraque trop longtemps, se dit le fantôme, et puis je doit aller au pressing laver mon drap....


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2002)

AVÉ' MON DRAP sur la tête, il est vrai que j'ai l'ai BÊtE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

l'air bête, ce n'est rien à coté de l'odeur que tu te traines depuis des siècles ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

ET QU'LE temps n'y a rien CHANGÉ 

------- 
pas de quoi yann...


----------



## maousse (25 Septembre 2002)

un champ géant pour mieux brouter... _Chouette !_ se dit la vache


----------



## iSimon (25 Septembre 2002)

LA VACHE ! c'est IMPRÉSSIONANT !


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

SILLONNANT les champs, le cheval de trait jalouse les vaches ; en particulier celles qui regardent passer ceTRAIN


----------



## iSimon (26 Septembre 2002)

REIN gauche ou rein DROIT ?


----------



## tomtom (26 Septembre 2002)

DROIT devant: les rochers et trop tard pour virer de bord. Résultat: mon bateau s'est fracassé, et je fut le seul à en sortir VIVANT


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

VIVANT d'amour et d'eau fraîche, ça m'a fait passer le goût du PAIN


----------



## maousse (26 Septembre 2002)

du Pain bagnard avec de l'eau, régime d'oubliette....


----------



## tomtom (26 Septembre 2002)

OUBLIE ET Tente de penser à quelquechose de GAI


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * OUBLIE ET Tente de penser à quelquechose de GAI   *



Gai luron, une bonne BD /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (26 Septembre 2002)

DES vertes et des pas MURES


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2002)

MURE comme le jour ou j'ai eu la QUILLE

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## iSimon (26 Septembre 2002)

QUILLES, boules, pistes, chaussures retro et bonne bière. Voilà la recette du BOWLING


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2002)

Ling, splendide créature dans Ally McBeal


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Septembre 2002)

BILL et BOULE


----------



## maousse (26 Septembre 2002)

boulistique permet de s'envoyer un petit canon en ayant un boule dans la main, ballistique permet d'envoyer une balle avec un canon entre les mains, cherchez l'erreur  ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (26 Septembre 2002)

ERREUR de parcours, je me suis trompé en lisant ma carte, je suis perdu dans la FORÊT. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

FORÊT où l'on sent la petite rosée du matin tombée des feuilles devenues si FRAGILES


----------



## tomtom (26 Septembre 2002)

FRAGILE tel un vase Ming posé en équilibre instable sur le bord de l'ÉVIER


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

EVIER remplit de RHUM


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

HUM hum fit le chat matheux s'ayant lui-même dans la GORGE


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

GORGE de la  rivière ROUGE


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

EST ROUGE tout ce qui n'absorbe que le "CYAN"


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

SI EN faisant des erreurs on apprend alors je suis très INTELLIGENT

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

LI GENTil, li jamais MORDRE


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

MORDRE dans la POMME


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

LA POMade était débouchée. J'ai marché sur le tube, ensuite j'ai GLISSÉ. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (26 Septembre 2002)

GLISSER sur la glace en compagnie d'ours POLAIRE


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2002)

PÔ L'AIR commode, d'ailleurs, le PLANTIGRADE


----------



## tomtom (26 Septembre 2002)

GRAS Du bide il est le GARS


----------



## iSimon (26 Septembre 2002)

GARçon ! un CAFÉ !


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * GARçon ! un CAFÉ !   *



"-un cas fait de l'original une règle ? 
-proposition idiote !"


----------



## tomtom (27 Septembre 2002)

OTES tes mains de là espèce de petit VICIEUX  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (27 Septembre 2002)

CIEUX tout puissants déchainez votre COLÈRE !


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2002)

L'AIR de rien, on s'approche tout doucement de la page 89 avec les préférences de profil par DÉFAUT


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * L'AIR de rien, on s'approche tout doucement de la page 89 avec les préférences de profil par DÉFAUT   *



des faucilles et des marteaux !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (27 Septembre 2002)

TÔT ou tard, on finira bien par y ARRIVER...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Septembre 2002)

RIVÉ à mon SIÈGE...


----------



## tomtom (27 Septembre 2002)

SIÈGES auto pour les petits, sièges baquets pour les GRANDS


----------



## iSimon (27 Septembre 2002)

GRANDS ou petits, ils sont tous dans la VOITURE


----------



## minime (27 Septembre 2002)

VOIS, TU REmets le train en marche en cliquant là !


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * VOIS, TU REmets le train en marche en cliquant là !     *



Quand la pluie fine traverse son nos cabans.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Crüniac (27 Septembre 2002)

EN regardant là bas au loin je vois le soleil se LEVER


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * EN regardant là bas au loin je vois le soleil se LEVER  *



lever des haltères le matin ? NON ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (27 Septembre 2002)

NON une bouteille d'eau suffit, en la buvant AVANT


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * NON une bouteille d'eau suffit, en la buvant AVANT  *



avant c'était mieux forcément.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (27 Septembre 2002)

FORCÉMENT, c'est encore un d'jeune qui à tout SACCAGÉ


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> * FORCÉMENT, c'est encore un d'jeune qui à tout SACCAGÉ   *



sac agé a plus de contenant que sac jeune dit le voleur sur sa mobylette.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## philk34 (27 Septembre 2002)

L'ette là ou pas ?


----------



## tomtom (27 Septembre 2002)

PASsage interdit, propriété PRIVÉE


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

vais nettoyer la passoire à flageolets ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (27 Septembre 2002)

Gelé nous sommes quand il fait FROID


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2002)

froid dans le dos de toutes ces bêtises ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * froid dans le dos de toutes ces bêtises ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



bêtises de Cambrai, pas loin de chez moi.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## philk34 (27 Septembre 2002)

moi, nous, vous, les autres et mon Ipod tout neuf /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Dis le petit scarabée qui voulait devenir grand à son maitre


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* moi, nous, vous, les autres et mon Ipod tout neuf /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Dis le petit scarabée qui voulait devenir grand à son maitre  *<hr /></blockquote>

mètre étalon est bien conservé.


----------



## philk34 (28 Septembre 2002)

servez-vous, servez-vous
facile à dire avec mes moignons


----------



## iSimon (28 Septembre 2002)

ON s'approche de la page CENT


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

Sans rire ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif C'est vrai que l'on est loin du commencement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (28 Septembre 2002)

ENSEMENçons et RÉCOLTONS


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

Récoltons peu, mais récoltons bien ? Ou alors à bas la qualité...


----------



## iSimon (28 Septembre 2002)

LA QUALITÉ ne dois pas être un obstacle aux prix BAS...


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * LA QUALITÉ ne dois pas être un obstacle aux prix BAS...  *


basson et cordes chez Vivaldi en ce moment.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
basson et cordes chez Vivaldi en ce moment.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

moment de soutine attentif au train et à ses voyageurs.


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

voyageurs, il est temps de se taire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * moment de se taire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *


terre où je suis né et où tant sont morts !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

mort de rire !


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

rire de ces mots et manger des rats !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

rats des champs ou rats dégout ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * rats des champs ou rats dégout ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



dégouté de la vie ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

visage pale, que me racontes-tu là ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * visage pale, que me racontes-tu là ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



la si do ré mi ?


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

rémi-s-en moi une autre, tarvernier ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * rémi-s-en moi une autre, tarvernier ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



nier l'évidence c'est faire preuve de myopie !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

my opiniatreté is very utile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * my opiniatreté is very utile /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *




utile le iPhone ?


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

phonographe à pavillon, c'est joli comme serre-livre...


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * phonographe à pavillon, c'est joli comme serre-livre...  *



livre de beurre rance.


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

'raaaaaannnnce, cher pays de mon enfaaaaaannnnnce, bercée de tant d'insouciaaaaannnnnce


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * 'raaaaaannnnce, cher pays de mon enfaaaaaannnnnce, bercée de tant d'insouciaaaaannnnnce  *



hanse de panier où tu passais ton bras doux et chaud.


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

chaud-time, prêt pour le spectacle !!


----------



## minime (28 Septembre 2002)

LE SPECTACLE est le moment où la marchandise est parvenue à l'occupation totale de la vie sociale.


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2002)

Si y'a le courant qui saute , y'a plus de spectacle , y'a plus de télé , y'a plus d'ordi , plus d'internet , plus de MacG , plus de train !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif ...vous vous rendez compte , nom d'un p'tit bonhomme !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## maousse (28 Septembre 2002)

bonhomme de chemin, c'est le cas de le dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * bonhomme de chemin, c'est le cas de la dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



dirham vaut mieux que Kopek !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (28 Septembre 2002)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Si y'a le courant qui saute , y'a plus de spectacle , y'a plus de télé , y'a plus d'ordi , plus d'internet , plus de MacG , plus de train !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif ...vous vous rendez compte , nom d'un p'tit bonhomme !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     *


Ca nous fera du bien de faire une pause comme qui dirait l'autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
On va pouvoir s'acheter une nouvelle loco au musée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (29 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*

dirham vaut mieux que Kopek !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
PEKinnois, pekinnoises, et habitants de la ville de Pékin ! Je vous ai COMPRIS !


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

PRIS dans un filet le petit poisson rouge a réussi à s'enfuir et sauter par-dessus son bocal, on le cherche TOUJOURS

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

toujours à se faire la malle, cette poiscaille....


----------



## iSimon (29 Septembre 2002)

KAÏ-kaï, tel est le cri du chien quand il a MAL..


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

A L'ouest le soleil se COUCHE


----------



## iSimon (29 Septembre 2002)

COUCHE-Toi tout de suite ! et ne reviens pas me dire que tu as SOIF !


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

SOIF de découvertes et je vais tester iSync et en plus j'ai soif MAINTENANT

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

main tenant verre cherche zinc accueillant pour le déposer une fois vide


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

VIDons le coffre fort et emportons tous ces lingots d'or à la MAISON


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

LA MAISON de schtroumphs est dangereuse, il y a de l'amanite DEDANS ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

(bon j'avais rien capté au train en fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif merci maousse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Tue MOUCHoir et ca NARINE n'a voir

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * LA MAISON de schtroumphs est dangereuse, il y a de l'amanite DEDANS ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



DEDANS les bûches de bois nourrissent la CHEMINÉE

--------------
_kamkil, il faut prendre le dernier mot pour commencer une nouvelle phrase, c'est pas compliqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif_


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

Chermine (sur la route des montagnes bleues) et tu trouveras le scarabée au lit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Crüniac (29 Septembre 2002)

LIdo ou moulin ROUGE


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

ROUGE ou CHAMPAGNE

(là c bon!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

Champagne et tartines pour moi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

pour moi, souiplait, un pagne de vahiné volant au vent délicieusement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

-----------
_ouf, kamkil, tu as eu du mal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

Délicisieusement ravissante ce soir tu ES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2002)

tuez-les tous, voilà une phrase lourde de sens....


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

sens critique, je devrais en avoir pour moi-même, je sais même pas m'identifier... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

M'identifier plus simple sur omniweb que sur explorer es

(alors on M mes phrases à la yoda? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

EXPLORER ESt une passion des indiana jones en herbe ! souvent, après, ça s'ESTOMPE...


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

ESTOMPEra la pluie le CIEL BLEU


----------



## iSimon (29 Septembre 2002)

LE CIEL EST BLEU, l'enfer est ROUGE


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

rouge citron, belle couleur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

COULEURs et sens font la beauté de la VIE

(nan mais kes kon ferait pas(ca devient tarte mais je   suis pas well inspired là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif ) pour rattraper l'autre train! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

"L'avis du peuple, on s'en fout", disait le dictateur près de la fin


----------------
_Hé Kamkil, on se calme, ça fait 3 posts que tu as compris comment fonctionne le train, tu ne vas pas nous donner de leçons /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * "L'avis du peuple, on s'en fout", disait le dictateur près de la fin*



La fin n'est pas encore de la partie... Venez écouter les couleurs de la vie en 'zique celtique , danser et boire la guinness à St-Prex qui est le terminus.    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (29 Septembre 2002)

TERMINUS toujours pas en vue, par contre sur votre gauche vous pouvez admirer la première Bibliothèque Nationale massivement multi-player.


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

multiples ailleurs pour s'évader un peu plus loin....


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

Loin devant nous est notre mort

(enfin, faut espérer!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

Mortadelle et rillettes font bon ménage, même un dimanche matin à 9h30... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (29 Septembre 2002)

trente et un, 32 ,33 téquila tap  tel fut mon dernier souvenir de ma soirée d'hier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## kamkil (29 Septembre 2002)

Hier, en voulant acheter 125 cds, je me suis dans l'avenue daumesnil encore paumé


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

paumé comme un poisson d'aquarium dans la rivière...


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

la rivière de diamants que tu m'as piquée était en plastique !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

eek ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Ah oui, c'était le cadeau de mariage que je t'avais offert ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2002)

Fermez le ban !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

[ Aux fers !! Au fond de cale !! Et que je ne t'y reprenne plus, polisson !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  ]

Bandes de canailles !! Macmarco, j'aurai ton scalpe avant que la lune ne se lève !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (29 Septembre 2002)

Lève-tôt, lève-tard, je sais même plus de quoi je parle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Parle toujours, ca m'interesse! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

ça m'intéresse pas ce que tu fais,ce que tu dis,  je suis un ego-centro-demago-schizo-paranoïaque /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2002)

Y'a que par le feu et le fer , jusqu'à l'aube , que je défendrai mon scalp (déjà pas très étendu) contre ce gredin de rillette , que j'aplatirai sur une tartine !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

TARTINE de CONFITURE


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

[ Une tartine et hop, tout est oublié !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ]

Confiture ou pas, m'en vais vous dresser un PV pour exès de vitesse en zone urbaine !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

ZONE URBAINE ??? je croyais qu'on était en SIBÉRIE...


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

rira bien qui rira le dernier !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

NIEZ-Vous L'EVIDENCE ?


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

l'évidence est que vous êtes un chauffeur sans états d'âme !


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

ÂME, je rime de me voir si belle en ce MIROIR !


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Miroir, mon beau miroir dis moi quand va sortir le G6
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

G5 doigts par MAIN


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

"main de dieu", comme dirait Diego /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

GO ! le depart a été lancé le train original va a une vitesse phénoménale tandique le train copieur essaye en vain de le rattrapper, le train original est toujours en tête, mais qui va gagner le Sprint FINAL ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Finalement on regagne notre avance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

AVANCE de trois mètres, fais deux pas à gauche et CREUSE


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

creuser, c'est ce que j'arrête pas de faire.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

FAIRE un tunnel pour arriver au centre de la TERRE


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

"terre ! terre ! ", phrase honteusement copiée par Christophe Colomb à son mousse....


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

MOUSSE, et bulles de SAVON


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

SAVONS-nous planter les CHOUX


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

LES CHOUX de bruxelles ? désolé les belges mais je deteste CA (les choux de bruxelles pas les belges /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ÇA fait danser les DAUPHINS


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

fin, très fin, c'est sans fin cette histoire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

HISTOIRE de RIRE


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

Rire est le propre de l'homme mais le singe se marre bien quand même ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_(premier post avec la grosse bête !)_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

_[rire est le propre de l'homme, mais qui a dit ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif ]_

Même pas mal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

[CA va et TOI]

MAL aux DENTS


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

dents de lait, dent de sagesse, quel rapport ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Ra porte souvent un médaillon en bandouillère
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

DOUX lierre qui grimpe le long du grand CHÊNE


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

chaîne à neige indispensable pour les pentes glissantes


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

SANS tes chaussettes, tu risques d'avoir froid les PIEDS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

Les pieds dans le plat, tu t'es pas trompé.. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Pour le froid, c'est une question de latitude /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

L'ATTITUDE de mes pieds ? Ils sont en forme pour une randonnée nocturne dans la FORÊT

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

DANS LA FORET de Sherwood, Robin des Bois prend aux riches pour donner aux PAUVRES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

pauvre de toi, tu y crois encore ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

ENCORE un matin, un matin pour RIEN


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

RIEN ne m'eccède plus en ce moment que les
_"Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /home/virtual/site164/fst/var/www/html/ubbthreads/showflat.php on line 350"_
ça me GAVE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

AVE césar ! j'ai exactement le même problème pour mon site WEB


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

WEBmaster et avaries du SYSTÈME


-----------------------
décidément
je ne fais que passer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

_[ouais ben t'as qu'à essayer de jeter ton cookie et vider le cache du navigateur, tu verras, ça ira mieux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ]_

système bien rodé pourtant....


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

[[OULALA !!! on est trop nombreux ! ça part dans tout les sens !!!]]


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

POURTANT le vent est dans le bon SENS


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Sens ca on serait pas au large


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

L'ARGent n'a pas d'ODEUR


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ODEUR des FLEURS


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Fleurs des champs, fleurs des villes


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

VILlages isolés dans les lointaines contrées SAUVAGES


----------



## kamkil (30 Septembre 2002)

Sauvages! regardez ce que vous avez fait du train!! Comment comptez-vous amorcer les virages désormais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MAIS comme d'habitude : à FOND


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

à fond ça va, il suffit d'avoir de bons chauffeurs qui hâtisent le feu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

FEU des fourneaux est allumé, l'aubergiste se met à TRAVAILLER


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

FEU de joie, feu de BOIS  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * FEU des fourneaux est allumé, l'aubergiste se met à TRAVAILLER  *



TRAVAILLER pour pas s'ENDORMIR


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

DORMIR au volant ça JAMAIS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

JAMAIS d'effet sans ALCOOL


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

HAUT Les MAINS

  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

MAINS dans le fourneau pour préparer le bon GATEAU


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

[[C'est bien ce que je disais, on est trop nombreux....]]


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

_[cool cruniac, arrête de parler tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ]_


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

GATEAU aux CERISES

--------------
à vous la suite, je reviens bientôt pour la page 100 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

ce risotto est vraiment trop......italien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

LIENS vers le CIEL


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

ciel, tu es encore là ? dédoublement de personnalité ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

PERSONNALITÉ têtu, mais bon là je dois partir, je reviens dans une heure je PENSE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

JE PENSE donc je SUIS


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

[ Panse de mouton farcie aux petits oignons... Hum, c'est bon !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ] 

Suite royale pour quelques heures encore... Profitons-en ma belle !! Vidons le mini bar et roulons nous une dernière fois dans la soie !!


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

la soirée ne fait que commencer, à quoi penses-tu, grand coquin ?


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

Qu'aucun de vous ne sois tenté par une séance de galipettes, je pourrais le comprendre, mais qu'il n'y ait plus personne pour faire un sort aux bouteilles, ça, je donne ma langue au chat !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

Chamallows, ou GUIMAUVES ?


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MAUVE ou VIOLET

----------------
_il est bien fait ton nouvel avatar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif_


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

VIOLET, je PRÉFERERAI 
-------- 
je suis parti d'un throbber avec 45 images à la verticales


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

RAIson de SURVIE


----------



## rillettes (30 Septembre 2002)

Sur violon ou piano ta berceuse ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

EUX SE sont des spécialistes du TIRE-BOUCHON


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Sur violon ou piano ta berceuse ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



_[too late]BERCEUSE ??? QUESQUE VOUS DITES ??? QUOI ??? LA PERCEUSE FAIT TROP DE BRUIT ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  [/too late]_

bouchon où j'ai bien mangé.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

J'AI BIEN MANGÉ, j'ai bien bu, j'ai la peau du ventre bien TENDUE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

TEDNU, il mangea avec les MAINS


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

MAINtes et maintes fois, je fus INTERROMPU


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

terre-rompue, c'est pas le nom mohawk pour une faille sismique ???


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MICkey fait un tour au CANADA

[manque d'imagination les dimanche soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif]


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

NADA, niet, nichts, nothing, RIEN


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

RIEN de tel qu'un petit verre de LAIT

-----------
_allez on s'fait la page 100 ce soir ????_


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

LES vaches, les vaches les canards et les POULES
-------

Ok pas de problèmes... ça risque d'etre long... Je vais essayer d'appeler Ellen...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

POULES aux oeufs d'OR

--------------
je m'en fout demain je travaille  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

D'or était sa CHEVELURE
-------
on va faire un ordre pour pas se marcher sur les pieds... Moi, Ellen, Cruniac, et ainsi de suite ok ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

CHEVELURE, chevelure dis-moi si je suis bien COIFFÉE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

COIFFÉE comme une PRINCESSE

-------------
ok !!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

UNE PRINCESSE qui passait par LA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

LAlala c'est pas une chanson de Jean-Marie Bigard ça ?


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ÇA vaut pas une soirée avec TOI

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

TOI, tais toi et moi je suis MOI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

MOIs de SEPTEMBRE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

SEPTEMBRE fut un mois EXCELLENT


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

EXELLENT ? pas pour les NOUVEAUTÉS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

THÉ ou CAFÉ ?


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

CAFÉ bien SUCRÉ


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

SUCRÉ mais pas trop quand MÊME


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

MÊME à cette HEURE ???


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

HEURE de pointe dans le métro de NEW-YORK


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

OR, QUE peux tu faire à CELA ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

CELA m'AGACE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

AGACE-toi remue-toi bouge dans tous les SENS


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

SANS, cela on aurait été MAL


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

MALade, je suis malade, complètement malade, chantait LAMA


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MAma mia on avance VITE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

VITE, c'est RELATIF...
-------
Désolé je dois y aller...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




au fait...
regarde à cette adresse, j'ai rendu le bord de ton avatar transparent...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

IF you dois partir c'est pas GRAVE

---------
merci pour l'avatar, je vais le mettre sur mon serveur et l'utiliser  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

GRAVissons un à un les ÉCHELONS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

LONG mais on s'y RAPPROCHE

-----------
en avant tomtom  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

[plouf!]echelon ou echecourt ? dites, vous sauriez m'expliquer ce problème ?  [/plouf!]

proche du porche, la porte dit bonjour au seuil....


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

OEIL brillant et d'une couleur bleue de toute BEAUTÉ


----------



## tomtom (30 Septembre 2002)

[trop tard] OEIL pour oeil, dent pour DENT  [/trop tard]

BEAUTÉ VOLÉE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

VOLÉE mais RETROUVÉE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

RETROUVÉE dans L'ESPACE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ESPACE d'un instant j'ai cru que j'étais tout SEUL


----------
on fait un ordre de passage sinon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

SEUL dans l'UNIVERS


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

UNIVERS remplit d'ÉTOILES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

ÉTOILES, elles sont toutes des étoiles, les FEMMES


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

FEMME superbe couchée à la belle étoile, une nuit d'ÉTÉ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

ÉTÉ sur un GLACIER


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

GLACIER qui passe à SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

SAN FRANCISCO où les amortisseurs des voitures ADORENT


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ADORENT monter vers l'auberge pour y REVER


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

VERS ou allons nous ?


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

NOUS allons vers le 7ème CIEL



----------
alors revenu ?
la nasa est venu m'aider /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

CIEL ! si nous avons la NASA avec nous, nous allons battre l'autre "TRAIN"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

TRAIN aussi rapide qu'un OVNI


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

OVNI repéré dans la BRUME


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

HUMez-vous ce PARFUM


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

PARFUM de ROSES


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

ROSES jaunes, roses, rouges, elles font toutes PLAISIR


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

PLAISIR de vous RENCONTRER


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

RENCONTRER un AMI


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

AMItiés aux visiteurs du TRAIN


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

UN, deux trois quatre CINQ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

CINQ dollar le whisky; le cowboy est devenu FOU


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

FOU mais content de pouvoir BOIRE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

BOIRE ou conduire, il faut CHOISIR
------
tu est repéré cruniac... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

CHOISIR les meilleurs c'est ça l'IMPORTANT


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

IMPORTANT de dire la VÉRITÉ


-------------
mais je ne me cachais pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

LA VERITÉ n'est pas toujours bonne à DIRE 
----
Alors permet moi d'inviter Ellen...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

DIRE ce qu'il ne faut pas dire à un ESPION


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

PION désigne vulgairement un surveillant
-----
vous permettez que je passe après iSimon ???


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

VEILLANT au bon déroulement des OPÉRATIONS


------------
toi, ellen, la nasa et moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

[[J'ai rien dit]]


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

OPERATIONS DIFFICILES


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

CILs, et sourcils protègent les YEUX


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

YEUX vert et BLEU


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

BLEU comme AQUA


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

A QUOI ? tu veux aller OU ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

OU es TU ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

TU es devant MOI


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MOI aussi je passerais sur ce MANÈGE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

NEIGE en septembre... vaut mieux que ... neige en JANVIER.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

VIS ET Tais TOI


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

TOI alors tu ne veut pas venir dans ma NAVETTE

----------
n'importe quoi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

NAVETTE qui commencent à voir la piste d'ATTERISAGE

------
1 petite page


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

SAGE est le posteur qui se REPOSE
-----
J'ai dit à Ellen d'aller se coucher /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

REPOSE-LÀ dans son petit lit douillet, elle a été sage AUJOURD'HUI

--------------
et nous a bien aidé !


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

AUJOURD'HUI c'est l'anniversaire de la mère d'une AMIE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

AMIE, je te souhaite bon ANNIVERSAIRE
-----
encore 22 messages !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

ANNIVERSAIRE de la mère pas de l'amie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  mais bon anniversaire quand MÊME


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MÊME a deux (euh trois) on y ARRIVE


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2002)

Crüniac a dit:
			
		

> * MÊME a deux (euh trois) on y ARRIVE  *



on y arrive à la fin


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

FIN du DUO
-------
tu connais pas l'expression : les mères de mes amies sont mes amies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2002)

DUO qui CONTINUE

------------
comme d'hab, je me coucherais moins bête ce soir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
ok c'est aussi ton amie !


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

NUE, elle était, à l'exeption de ses VETEMENTS 
-----
oops désolé j'ai sauté ton tour...


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

VÊTEMENTS étudiés par la NASA qui va aussi nous QUITTER

-------
pas grave c'est l'émotion  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

QUITTER ? non je n'ai pas quitté, je suis allé chercher des feu d'artifices pour le 2500eme MESSAGE


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

MESSAGE à l'attention de tout les voyageurs et voyageuses de ce Train #MacG# : MERCI


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

MERCI de votre PARTICIPATION 
--------
si c'est toi le 2500eme message voila des feux d'artifices


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

PARTICIPATION qui continuera toujours après le but des 100 pages qui est si PROCHE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

PROCHE ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous sommes à M - 9


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

HEIN ? tu rigole on en est à M - 7


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

7 6 5 4 3 2 1 et c'est la VICTOIRE


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

La VICTOIRE est notre, l'autre "train" à 8 pages de RETARD
---------
M-5


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

RETARD tant pis pour eux, prenez notre Train il est toujours à l'HEURE

---------
M-4


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

EUH... REgarde mais je crois que l'honneur du 2500eme message va te REVENIR...
------
M-3


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

VENIR ou pas, moi je lis : 2471 il me SEMBLE

----------
M-2


----------



## minime (30 Septembre 2002)

SANG BLEU ne saurait mentir


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)

MENTIR nous ? MiniMe tu arrive à TEMPS


----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

*TEMPS venu de célébrer la victoire FINALE*


----------



## iSimon (30 Septembre 2002)




----------



## Crüniac (30 Septembre 2002)

voilà merci aux tous les participants, on avait dit qu'on le ferait et on y est arrivé, malgré une petite fusée qui a voulu faire de même, mais on continuera à poster pour le plaisir cette belle aventure. 

et merci à Ellen et la NASA pour la fin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 







bon je vais aller me coucher moi, bye simon !


----------

